# The Dichotomy of Kazama Naruto [NaruX?Harem]



## Omni (Feb 10, 2007)

*The Dichotomy of Namikaze Naruto [NaruXHarem]*



It's entirely too long to actually post it in the posts, so I'll just post the FF link.  As always, please, let me know what I'm doing right and what I'm doing wrong.

Not sure who's gonna be in the Harem, but it'll definatley be a NaruXFemKyuuX?Harem.  Just FYI.

Chapter 5 should be up within the day...or maybe tomorrow.  Just having a bit of trouble with the end.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm on the 3rd chapter right now and I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I really wish that you will include Sakura in the Harem.  If you do that, you will be my absloute favorite writer of all right next to Serac(you should read his stories, might even get a little inspiration from them, PM him about it and he'll tell you) and others.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 10, 2007)

is the middle of reading your ff its a masterpiece man n love wot u done with his mom


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 10, 2007)

Who would you vote to be in the Haram?

Mine would be Sakura, Ino, and Anko


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 10, 2007)

i fink temari sakura n ino

also have u thought bout making pics ?


----------



## Omni (Feb 10, 2007)

Chapter 5 is up, not very thrilled with it, though.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 10, 2007)

So who are you planning to include in your harem?


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 10, 2007)

just out 2 read lovin the chapters!!!
n yh hus gonna be in ur harem


----------



## Omni (Feb 10, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> So who are you planning to include in your harem?



I've got a general idea, but I'm still undecided about a few.  I'll probably set it in stone in chapter 6.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 10, 2007)

this story is coming out great i cant wait for chapter 6


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 10, 2007)

this is an awesome fic.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Feb 10, 2007)

yeah! i love this story, i was hoping it would be updated sometime this weekend! thanks, i acnt wait to read chaper 5!


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 11, 2007)

whens chap 6 comin can't wait


----------



## Omni (Feb 11, 2007)

Should be out in a week or so.  I write long chapters, so just be patient .


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 11, 2007)

awwww that long lol o well cnt wait !!!!!


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 11, 2007)

Ahh great FF  and Hitsugaya that aint very much if its a long chapter like those.


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 11, 2007)

yeah, Ive readd much longer


----------



## Kaminari (Feb 11, 2007)

What I like about this fic is that you go very much into details when explaining things, that's what really makes it better than the hundreds of similar fics out there.


----------



## Omni (Feb 11, 2007)

Kaminari said:


> What I like about this fic is that you go very much into details when explaining things, that's what really makes it better than the hundreds of similar fics out there.



I really didn't want some fic where Naruto just somehow got superpowers over night from meeting Kyuubi.  He's going to have to work for the power he gets.  Sure, there may be some things I don't get into detail with...but I'll certainly give backstory whenever I can.

The next chapter details the Ryuudou much more thouroughly...should be fun .


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, let us know when your finished.


----------



## Omni (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a bit of an update...this weeks update may come a bit later than expected, mostly due to the fact that I'm having to figure out a few things about the story before I move forward.  Rest assured, however, that the chapter will be up much sooner than usual for most stories of this length and detail.

Also...just to get a feel for how y'all feel about it...what would you say if I had Kyuubi give Naruto a 'new' bloodline limit?  Nothing mary-sueish, but just something I've been thinking of for a while, and something that is now impossible to include in the story without a bloodline ability.  Let me know, either by review, PM, or in this thread.  Thanks!


----------



## K' (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW awesome.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 13, 2007)

tell us whens its up please


----------



## Kaminari (Feb 13, 2007)

Omni said:


> Also...just to get a feel for how y'all feel about it...what would you say if I had Kyuubi give Naruto a 'new' bloodline limit?  Nothing mary-sueish, but just something I've been thinking of for a while, and something that is now impossible to include in the story without a bloodline ability.  Let me know, either by review, PM, or in this thread.  Thanks!


If it's not something mary-sueish, then I'm okay with another bloodline limit.


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 13, 2007)

what kaminari said.....


----------



## Neji33 (Feb 14, 2007)

great fic in the top 5 for me. As for the bloodline limit I dont think so  from the Kyuubi. But I think mabye one from the 4ths side not sure about the sharingan if u thinking about using that later on. But hey it is ur story


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 14, 2007)

hmm, the question is:
Will it make the story better? Yes or no?

Easy, right? Thought so.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 14, 2007)

Any idea when you will update?


----------



## Omni (Feb 17, 2007)

Chapter six is definatley going to be delayed.  I got a gnarly ear infection going on (don't even ask...long story) and I'm taking some _strong_ shit to get rid of it.  That, and I'm trying to figure something out about the end of the chapter.  Anyway, you can probably expect it by wednesday...but I make no promises, as always.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 17, 2007)

awww hope you get better i love the way that you saw a different sde to the kyuubi instead of it bein a killing machine youve made it seem kind of human (not just in it's transformed state)


----------



## Omni (Feb 20, 2007)

Chapter 6 is proofread and up for reading!

The harem is partially decided.  I will be adding more...prolly two more...but for now, these are set in concrete:

Naru/FemKyuu/FemHaku/Tenten

Right then.  As always, review away.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm hoping that you will include either Sakura or Ino.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2007)

Greeeaaat update! i love it. also its my b day in 4 min XD


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 20, 2007)

well happy b'day Drain and nice update Omni


----------



## Omni (Feb 21, 2007)

Another FYI, I didn't include it in this chapter, because I made the decision afterwards, but Hinata will also be included in the Harem.


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 21, 2007)

ok, just add Ayame and Tayuya and Kin pretty please. (I hate sounding like a little kid..  but it helps with the begging...)


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 21, 2007)

great update love the story when will you next update


----------



## Omni (Feb 21, 2007)

Captin Hitsugaya said:


> great update love the story when will you next update



Probably some time next week, or if I really get off onto a writing tangent, sometime this weekend.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 21, 2007)

oh gdgd hopes its this weekend can't wait


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Feb 22, 2007)

u got a great story Omni.  i love it!  seriously i read a lot of fanfics, and urs is probably the only one i can't wait to read a new chapter for. keep up the great work man!


----------



## Jallen (Feb 22, 2007)

Omni said:


> Another FYI, I didn't include it in this chapter, because I made the decision afterwards, but Hinata will also be included in the Harem.



I kinda suspected this based off how Hiashi has been interacting with Naruto.  Was suspecting him to try and setup a marriage between the two.


----------



## Omni (Feb 22, 2007)

For whatever reason, I can't access the third page of this thread...the hell...

Edit: And of course, as soon as I reply to the thread, I can.  Hooray!



Jallen said:


> I kinda suspected this based off how Hiashi has been interacting with Naruto. Was suspecting him to try and setup a marriage between the two.



It won't go quite that way...but yeah.


----------



## Naruhina417 (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow, I love your story and I'm looking forward to you put Hinata in the Harem because I think you'll write the harem well. It would be cool if like you had Naruto train with Hinata or something then she kicks her sisters ass , becomes clan head after kicking her dad's ass(obviously years later cause she's not that strong even with Naruto training her) and then changes the separation between main and branch family.

*Just a suggestion. For all I know the story's won't be focusing on that far ahead in time but I think her training with Naruto would be cool. And since her dad know about Vix then it shouldn't matter, not that he cares anyway.(unless you decide to make him nice.)*


----------



## Omni (Feb 23, 2007)

Interestingly enough, this week's chapter may just come out on time.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Neji33 (Feb 24, 2007)

this is a great fic cant wait for the update


----------



## Omni (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, this chapter WAS going to come out on time, and then the sky decided to rain ice, and I lost power to my house for an indeterminate amount of time.

There is no word in the english langauge to describe how pissed off I am right now.  I'm currently in a hotel, and I wont be returning home for possibly another WEEK...or two..or THREE...because the power company is full of incompetent dipshits.

Fuck.


----------



## molten (Mar 2, 2007)

Man damn the weather... Looking forward to the next chapter! This FF is 1 of the best, always remember this. !!


----------



## Neji33 (Mar 5, 2007)

man that sucks about the weather cant wait for the update


----------



## Omni (Mar 11, 2007)

Update should come in a few days.  I got power back about a week ago, now I'm just dealing with restocking the fridge, cleaning the fridge, cleaning the freezer, resetting the furnace, resetting the water heater...you get the picture.  Just got a lot of shit to do before I can finish up chap 7 and get it up there.

That, and I'm dealing with bad writers block from not having written for a while.  Bear with me.  I wanna get quality out there, not just rushed crap.


----------



## Neji33 (Mar 12, 2007)

Sweet it is great u got power back cant wait


----------



## Omni (Mar 15, 2007)

Chapter 7 is up!  Harem is finalized:

Kyuubi/Tenten/Femhaku/Hinata/Ino


----------



## Katonshadow (Mar 15, 2007)

nooo!!!!!!!! I was hoping to see Temari in there *cries*

Anywho,, Im glad you decided to update


----------



## Neji33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Great Update keep it up


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Mar 16, 2007)

Great FC! There so many nice ff writers here (serac springs too mind ), but you are definatly in the top layer!

Keep it up!


----------



## alexwill22 (Mar 19, 2007)

I love the FC.  I see that this is going to be another classic in the making.  Can't wait for the next update!


----------



## Omega (Mar 20, 2007)

alexwill22 said:


> I love the FC. I see that this is going to be another classic in the making. Can't wait for the next update!


Ahem...I Second that. More impotantantly im gonna be interested in the "wave arc".


----------



## Oomatsu (Mar 21, 2007)

Bah, you already know how I feel about your story! I just popped in here to enforce it: Congratulations on an amazing piece of work. Please, please keep it coming. I'm in dire need of some interesting stories.

I'll be anticipating your next chapter~!


----------



## Omni (Mar 22, 2007)

Barring anything horribly unforeseen, Chapter 8 should be out by this weekend (Saturday or Sunday).


----------



## Neji33 (Mar 23, 2007)

sweet cant wait


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 23, 2007)

Sweet Chapter 7 and i cant wait for chapter Chapter 8  i wounder what Ino's dad will say :0


----------



## Omega (Mar 23, 2007)

Whens next update?


----------



## Omni (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, it would have been tonight, save for the fact that the site is being a bitch and not letting me login for some reason.  That, and I can't seem to get a hold of my psuedo-beta reader.

As soon as the site stops being stupid, chapter eight should be up...then again, I might go to bed first.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Mar 25, 2007)

Read on fanfiction.net and all I have to say is; you are a GOD! well, a demi-god atleast.... Make more!


----------



## Oomatsu (Mar 25, 2007)

Omni said:


> Well, it would have been tonight, save for the fact that the site is being a bitch and not letting me login for some reason.  That, and I can't seem to get a hold of my psuedo-beta reader.
> 
> As soon as the site stops being stupid, chapter eight should be up...then again, I might go to bed first.



For every two hours you deprive me of my story, I lop off a finger.  

I kid, I kid! Take your time. Really lookin' forward to when you put it up!


----------



## Eureka (Mar 25, 2007)

Very well written... My only problem is that I consider Naruto to be suddenly overpowered whenever Kakashi does not wtfpwn him in the bell test... But thats just me. Great work


----------



## Omni (Mar 25, 2007)

Chapter eight is up!


----------



## Neji33 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sweet chapter cant wait for the next one.


----------



## dest (Mar 26, 2007)

i thought the bell test didn't go that well. the ending seemed just so...rushed. plus it is the first time any of them realize they could die on a mission. few other things that i think could have been better. but a great story. for how long the story is my complaints are very few. biggest one being the bell test. smallest being some of the dialog between naruto and tenten. it must have taken a lot of time to come up with all the made up parts and i am enjoying the story a lot so far. can't wait for upcoming chapters. this is exactly why i hate reading unfinished stories. i enjoy reading finished stories where i can read the whole thing in one sitting. i always forget to check for an update for a long time. but please keep this story up. 

although i do have another criticism. the last dialogue between sasuke and naruto was pretty uncharacteristic. haven't seen anything i considered to ooc until that part. think sasuke would have needed a lot more time to regroup.


----------



## Omni (Mar 26, 2007)

To those who somehow weren't able to access the fic last night due to technical problems, I resubmitted it.  It should work now.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Mar 27, 2007)

Chapter 8 was great as always, I didn?t expect you to involve team 8 in the wave arc. Great plot twist!


----------



## Neji33 (Mar 30, 2007)

b.u.m.p page


----------



## Omni (Mar 30, 2007)

Don't hold your breath for a chapter this weekend...but it might happen.  Just got caught busy this week.


----------



## Omega (Mar 30, 2007)

Omni said:


> Don't hold your breath for a chapter this weekend...but it might happen. Just got caught busy this week.


Awwww that is a new years DROP....anyway does the name OmniStife mean any thing to you ???


----------



## Omni (Mar 30, 2007)

He/she is a member of the site here, aren't they?


----------



## Omega (Mar 30, 2007)

Im just trying to be sure because i created a FC based on a animation that i didnt create
FC


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't know why this is but somehow i find myself leaning away from this fic.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Mar 30, 2007)

i personally love this story, and enjoy every moment of it.  I like how Sasuke doesnt act like an asshole in it. keep up the great job Omni.


----------



## Omega (Mar 30, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> I don't know why this is but somehow i find myself leaning away from this fic.


Your right im so sorry....ON WITH THE FIC!!!


----------



## Omni (Mar 31, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> I don't know why this is but somehow i find myself leaning away from this fic.



Any particular reason why?  I very much appreciate constructive criticism of any kind.  It really does help.


----------



## Omega (Mar 31, 2007)

I think he was talking about the post that i posted


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 1, 2007)

Yo! I just finished reading your fanfic, and I have a few things to say:

First off, I really enjoyed reading your fanfic. I spent hours on end reading the thing, and I loved every moment of it. I was pleasantly surprised to read the part about Naruto's impression seal. That was a VERY good idea. It was pretty original as far as I know, and was a very good into leading the reader about Naruto's other side of the family. Sasuke, I believe was in chracter except that he seemed to smile a little bit more that I thought he would. Although, the situation called for it and it wouldn't really look good if he didn't smile... other wise, I'd think he be... well... he have a "stick-up-his-ass." After reading the chapter where Sasuke learned that he was related to Naruto, it gave him an option weather to take revenge on his brother alone, or with Naruto. THAT, I liked. In my opinion this is good because it gives the reader a chance to think - think ahead if Sasuke will still end up going to Orochimaru for power. I myself am not sure weather he will or not, but then again, I'm leaning towards the fact that he won't. Pretty much because he already knows the true meaning of power. But then again at one point he was leaning away from that knowledge an went back to thinking that family and et cetera were not ture power. GAH! I don't know. I guess I'll have to wait and find out right? One last thing: I love how your chapters are so long. It gives me much more content to read, and keeps me wanting for more later on! (Not that the length is the only reason I keep checking for updates)

I also forgot to mention the fact that you used several of words I had to look up the dictionary for. It really shows how extensive your vocabulary is - or how undeveloped mine is. :S Haha w/e

Hope you update soon!
-RengeMaster

Oh yea, and here's a +rep for you.


----------



## Omni (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you .  I may end up having to put a dictionary section at the end of each chapter for words that people may not know...hmmm...


----------



## nanashi666 (Apr 4, 2007)

im with rengemaster really like how u hav set up ure characters and am waiting for the next chapter. well done on the fic so far, my congratz.


----------



## rldragon (Apr 5, 2007)

This is probably one of the best fanfics I have ever read. I can't wait for update.


----------



## Omni (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, chapter 9 would have been out tonight, if it weren't for the fact that no one can seem to upload any documents to ff.net.  Crap.

As soon as FF.net goes unbuggy, y'all get chap 9.


----------



## Neji33 (Apr 12, 2007)

Cant wait for the update


----------



## Kyros (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm sorry to have to say, but your story just fucking sucks. 

The first problem you have is Naruto's change in character, a complete 180 from what he normally is, and overnight? And only because the "Kyuubi-hime" removed a 'copy-cat' seal? No matter how much a body changes, the mind won't change. It takes time to gain experience for wisdom. Naruto isn't automatically going to become smart From what I got of the abilities of the "Impression Seal," all it changes is appearance and genetics. 

The second problem is the "Kyuubi-chan" thing itself. What I don't get is how you made Naruto give loving respect to an aeons old bloodthirsty demon, that stole his childhood, and forced him to go under being severe childhood abuse and neglect. That just bewilders me. 

Third, you harem consists of almost all of the girls in Konoha around his age, except for, coincidently, Sakura. You force her character to appear like a complete jackass and a moron, when in fact she totally isnt. Your Sakura 'bashing' in the later chapters don't help out much either to show how much of your personal bias toward her character affects her in the story. 

You keep having Naruto lambast her for something she has no control over (sound familiar?); for growing up the way she did? Well excuse her of not knowing any better. Excuse her for being a god damned, normally raised, 12 year-old girl with no demon inside of her to remove an impression seal to automatically give her the smarts and strengths to know wtf to do. 

Then you have someone like Hinata, who fell in love with Naruto's ability to find self-worth in himself, pair herself up to someone like your Naruto? Hinata isn't my favorite character, I'll even admit I don't like her, but I would never do that to her character. 

Third, your Naruto is a gary-stu, and I can guess he'll become more of a gary-stu in the future as well. You might as well give him a "Mangekyou Byakagun" and add the ability for him to kill people with a single blink of his eye. 

Mainly, I don't care if a Naruto becomes gary-stu, but only in, what I would say, a logical way. The Naruto from "FoxHound" is a well written, and acceptable 'gary-stu' Naruto, but it's done in a believable way. Your Naruto is getting abilities from house that _ironically _belongs to the Yondaime Hokage, and has lots of jutsu's stored away in scrolls, and Naruto gets full access to them, despite him being just a genin. Talk about special treatment. 

There's probably some more things I could point out, but these are the conspicuous ones that stand out, and they are horrible. Character bashing needs to just go. Plain and simple. When writing a story, you don't let personal feelings get in the way for a certain character. If you don't like how they are, then CHANGE THEM, but do it in a believable way. 

Character thought is important, and you have a lot of that which is good. You also have something that is readable to, which is a big plus. But people would rather have a good plot and character development, more than a well written story, but it needs to be readable, of course. This is the reason why Part 2 of Naruto is being so torn up by a lot of people everywhere, because of how Kishi has written it, and it's pissing people off. People only keep reading it, because they have already invested this much time in it, but it won't change the fact that people are disliking it.


----------



## Omni (Apr 12, 2007)

Ooo!  My first flame!  Righteous!

Anywho.  Since I got some time, I'll refute a few points.

First off!  Ever studied brain chemistry?  It's amazing what a difference a few chemicals make to one's brain, and therefore mind.  A few endorphins here, a few extra neurons there, you've turned a Barney Fife into an Einstein.

The impression seal changed him at a _fundamental_ level.  His entire genetic structure was changed _overnight_.  That, in essence, is becoming an entirely different person.  It's like having half of you sealed away, and then suddenly re-released upon you in a flurry of chemical baths, hormonal outbursts, and genetic imperatives, all in the space of one night.  Throw into the mix that you have a demon sealed in you, and you're a ninja, and you can see how that might affect someone to change...and yes, change _that_ quickly.

On the Kyuubi-chan thing...for all his blustering, he's still a twelve year old.  Ninja training aside, this is part of the _personal_ arena of life, not part of the ninja arena.  Someone's just done something incredible for him, and she happens to be a girl.  What do you call her?  Just by her first name?  Nah.  This is Japanese society we're talking about.  

My harem is my business.  It's a little bit of fun thrown in the mix.  Since I clearly state it in the description, I don't take guff for it.  If you don't like harems, I suggest you don't read my story.

What you convienently forget about Sakura, is that while she is twelve years old, she's a *ninja*.  Being all lovey-dovey with Sasuke during her free time is _great_...but if she goes out there to do her _job_ as she is, she would die.  If it weren't for copious amounts of plot-no-jutsu on Kishi's part, she would have died on the wave mission.  Hell, she would have died from tetanus from the cat scratching her.  Get my point?  She is not a ninja, yet her job is to _be_ a ninja.

I'll readily admit that my Sakura bashing is a bit...unfounded.  But honestly, I don't like her character.  Just like you don't like Hinata.  Fear not, good citizen, Sakura will redeem herself in due time.  It's integral to the plot.

Hinata is written realistically.  That's all I'll say.

I'll admit, again, that my version of Naruto is a 'gary-stu'.  However, my 'gary-stu' Naruto doesn't even _compare_ with other gary-stu's throughout fandom.  He'd still get his ass handed to him by Kakashi, and he'd get his ass handed to him by Haku as well, if it weren't for other circumstances.  Hell, I've had...what, one fight scene?  Don't base the power of my character off of _one_ scene.

Special treatment?  Good lord, if anyone deserves it, Naruto does.  End of story.

In closing.

I'll freelly admit that my story isn't the best out there.  Most certainly not.  I have a long way to go before I'm a *good* author, let alone a *great* one.  This is just my version of Naruto, the way it would have gone if _I_ had written it...just like every freakin' fan fiction out there.  If you do not like, it, please, do not read it...or better yet, give me some constructive...read, *constructive* criticism.  Otherwise, I'd prefer you simply not even give my story a second glance.  I'm looking to improve my writing, not defend it from Sakura fangirl/boys.

Truly however...this was fun.  I was bored.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Apr 12, 2007)

*winces* Ouch...That hurt reading Omni's story getting burnt like that.

*Waits for next update*


----------



## Kyros (Apr 12, 2007)

Omni said:


> Ooo!  My first flame!  Righteous!
> 
> Anywho.  Since I got some time, I'll refute a few points.
> 
> ...



Naruto would be dead or retarded if half of his brain wasn't working. That's just the way it is. The right hemisphere of the brain, cannot work without the left hemisphere. Now there are cases where parts of the brains stop working, but the brain would remake those parts at a different part of the brain, but at a lower level. 

For example, if something from the left hemisphere stopped working, the other parts of the left hemisphere would remake whatever brain ability was lost. At a lower level of course, but qualitatively, it would be the same.

What you have is half of Naruto's brain forcefully sealed away, but his mind would have compensated for those problems. Opening up half of your brain wouldn't change a person's personality. That would just make Naruto be better at thinking how he normally always thinks; not turn him into a complete ass. 

If you wanted Naruto to have a different personality, there would have been a need for his mind to fuse with another sentient beings mind, and in essence, that would create a person that has the combination of both of their personalities. 

Like fusing Sasuke and Naruto together.

Naruto likes to play pranks and have fun. Sasuke....does not.

Fuze them together, you have a person who, still likes to play pranks and have fun, but it will be much more subdued. 



> On the Kyuubi-chan thing...for all his blustering, he's still a twelve year old.  Ninja training aside, this is part of the _personal_ arena of life, not part of the ninja arena.  Someone's just done something incredible for him, and she happens to be a girl.  What do you call her?  Just by her first name?  Nah.  This is Japanese society we're talking about.



You know what's incredible about her? She's still an old demon who likes to randomly attack living environments for people, killed them, and ruin peoples lives; now that's incredible. 

The suffix "chan" is used for good female friends, or, as I would say, "friendly cuteness." You have Naruto think of the being that I described up there, automatically picture her as a good friend.....right.....

If Naruto is going to be all lovey-dovey over a demon fox that ultimately was the cause for his ruined childhood, then I don't see why he would think any differently for Sakura.

You have no logic, or continuity in your story. 



> My harem is my business.  It's a little bit of fun thrown in the mix.  Since I clearly state it in the description, I don't take guff for it.  If you don't like harems, I suggest you don't read my story.



I never said I don't like Harems. Don't put words in my mouth. My only jip is that you have every single other girl in Konoha ready to be paired up with Naruto, when you conveniently leave Sakura out of it. For what reason? Because you hate her character? Why do you hate her character? Because she's a bitch? Ino is as much of a bitch to Naruto as Sakura was. Why don't you have Naruto give her the same treatment as he's giving Sakura?

Oh, but I assume she'll mysteriously lose her 'love' for the Uchiha survivor and see Naruto in a different light when she sees him later. Isn't that right?  

You forget, Hinata wasn't actually nice to Naruto either. As a matter of fact, what she did to Naruto was far more cruel than what Sakura could ever do to him. 

She knew exactly how bad Naruto's life was; don't believe me? Go reread the chunnin exam prelim fights; it'll mention it somewhere in there. I believe during the Naruto vs. Kiba fight. She knew he was suffering, but she did not do anything about it, and just stood far away, taking pleasure in watching him pick himself up because she finds it encouraging to see him do so. Talk about a selfish bitch, huh.



> What you convienently forget about Sakura, is that while she is twelve years old, she's a *ninja*.  Being all lovey-dovey with Sasuke during her free time is _great_...but if she goes out there to do her _job_ as she is, she would die.  If it weren't for copious amounts of plot-no-jutsu on Kishi's part, she would have died on the wave mission.  Hell, she would have died from tetanus from the cat scratching her.  Get my point?  She is not a ninja, yet her job is to _be_ a ninja.



And how many times has she done what you said? In the bell test is the only time, but she never did that again after that. Why? Because she LEARNED. Can you blame her as well? Naruto wasn't acting like a ninja either throughout part 1. Hell, even in the Haku fight, he let his personal feelings get in a way, not very ninja-like if you ask me. 

Also, I happen to recall Sakura wasn't the one that froze up when the Demon Brothers attacked their group, unlike a certain fox container we know of. She also wasn't the one that fell into a blatantly stupid trap during the bell test either. 

Face it, you'll say anything to downgrade Sakura, and forcefully put her in a position where she'll constantly be downgraded.



> I'll readily admit that my Sakura bashing is a bit...unfounded.  But honestly, I don't like her character.  Just like you don't like Hinata.  Fear not, good citizen, Sakura will redeem herself in due time.  It's integral to the plot.



Yes, I don't like Hinata, but even I wouldn't do what you did to Sakura. I would slowly take the aspects of her character that I don't like, and slowly put her in a situations that will steer her away from those aspects, and I would do it in a way that wouldn't make her out to be a clueless nut either. 

You took early aspects of Sakura, and made them static. That's like me keeping Hinata as an insecure little girl, and she would never learn any better. 

What you're doing is having Naruto out of the blue, lambast Sakura for something she has no control over. You expect her to act like a ninja, when hardly many in the village act like one either; Naruto included. 



> Hinata is written realistically.  That's all I'll say.



That's all you can say.



> I'll admit, again, that my version of Naruto is a 'gary-stu'.  However, my 'gary-stu' Naruto doesn't even _compare_ with other gary-stu's throughout fandom.  He'd still get his ass handed to him by Kakashi, and he'd get his ass handed to him by Haku as well, if it weren't for other circumstances.  Hell, I've had...what, one fight scene?  Don't base the power of my character off of _one_ scene.
> 
> Special treatment?  Good lord, if anyone deserves it, Naruto does.  End of story.



They always say first impressions are always lasting. What I saw was you GOD MODING Naruto. You made him automatically smart overnight, you gave him access to his fathers mansion that coincidently has lots of techniques in it, and he has free access to it. Now you have him training with Kage Bunshins, so he can learn these techniques fast.

I do believe that Naruto deserves special treatment, but would he want it? He wants to be treated like everybody else, with respect. Giving him special treatment would make him appear like everybody is pitying him. 



> I'll freelly admit that my story isn't the best out there.  Most certainly not.  I have a long way to go before I'm a *good* author, let alone a *great* one.  This is just my version of Naruto, the way it would have gone if _I_ had written it...just like every freakin' fan fiction out there.  If you do not like, it, please, do not read it...or better yet, give me some constructive...read, *constructive* criticism.  Otherwise, I'd prefer you simply not even give my story a second glance.  I'm looking to improve my writing, not defend it from Sakura fangirl/boys.



I did give you a constructive criticism. I gave you well-reasoned opinion on aspects of your work; which is what you wanted in the first place. Though my concrit post broke some norms on giving concrit (it wasn't friendly) but the concept is still there. You wanted someone to give you tips on how to improve your writing; well I gave you some tips on how to write better. 

Take your own advice, and if you don't like what I have to say, then don't bother giving it a glance at it. It may have been harsh, but I stand by my words.


----------



## Eureka (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, Ill have to agree with Kryos on that his posts were NOT flames.

He told you what he does not like about your story, and why he does not like it. That's fair... 

Constructive criticism is telling you what is wrong, and how you can fix it. He is pointing out the parts he does not like about you're story, and by changing them, you can make your fic better, in his opinion. 

Of course, this is Kyos's opinion, and you can't please everyone, obviously...


----------



## Omni (Apr 12, 2007)

Kyros said:


> Naruto would be dead or retarded if half of his brain wasn't working. That's just the way it is. The right hemisphere of the brain, cannot work without the left hemisphere. Now there are cases where parts of the brains stop working, but the brain would remake those parts at a different part of the brain, but at a lower level.
> 
> For example, if something from the left hemisphere stopped working, the other parts of the left hemisphere would remake whatever brain ability was lost. At a lower level of course, but qualitatively, it would be the same.
> 
> ...



First off, look up something called "Visio-spatial learning disorder".

Now, I want to explain something.  I _never_ said 'half his brain', I said 'half of him[you]'.  For all intents and purposes, half of his personality was sealed away.  You're right, if someone had half of their brain gone, they'd be retarded or dead...and while you can make a compelling argument for Naruto actually _being_ retarded, that's not where I'm going to go.

Imagine, for a moment, that you have a pre-written set of instructions that maximize both efficiency and power for whatever machine you have.  Now, imagine that you are given an 'earlier model' of that same machine, but told to use the same instructions.  Things would invariably _fuck up_ right?  That's essentially what happened with Naruto.  His body maintained the instruction set, without maintaining the machine.  He was basically a clone of his father, and they were working off of a genetic instructions set that set completely different parameters and imperatives.  His hormones would be completely out of whack, his entire brain chemistry would be fucked up, his physical body would be out of whack, his metabolism and THC would be fucked up beyond compare...you see what I'm getting at?  The impression seal changes someone's entire physical being...but it does not, and cannot change the instructions that are given.  It impresses a cell _after_ that cell has been made into a genuine copy.  The instructions are _still there_.

Can you imagine what kind of effect that would have on someone, if you were to completely change them overnight into what they _should_ be, but did not change their mind?  Their brain chemistry would be completely at odds with their personality, their body would be completely at odds with muscle memory...are you getting this?  Do you understand what I'm saying?

In short, Naruto _became_ a completely different person, overnight.  His entire physical body changed, and his mind had to rush to keep up.  He was in a bad mood already, so his snapping at Sakura was to be expected.  End of story, at least for that particular bit of nonsense.



Kyros said:


> You know what's incredible about her? She's still an old demon who likes to randomly attack living environments for people, killed them, and ruin peoples lives; now that's incredible.
> 
> The suffix "chan" is used for good female friends, or, as I would say, "friendly cuteness." You have Naruto think of the being that I described up there, automatically picture her as a good friend.....right.....
> 
> ...



Her sense of morality was not a _human_ sense of morality, until she met Naruto.  She's _not human_.  In the same way that a Tsunami doesn't differentiate it's victims, neither does Kyuubi.  In the same way that a Tornado doesn't actively _want_ to cause death and destruction, Kyuubi doesn't either.  Rather, they have _no sense either way_.  It is a complete and total moral *neutral*.  She did what she did because she didn't see anything wrong with it at all, because she had nothing by which to tell her that it was wrong.  She was a force of nature, an act of god.  It was _what she did_.

Then she meets Naruto.  She witnesses anguish, she witnesses pain, she sees what she might have caused in her past...and she understands, for the first time, just what she has been doing.  Remember also, she _wasn't_ a demon until she went to hell, and when she came back, _she_ wasn't in control.  She was enthralled by a taint, which was purged when she was sealed.

Now, Naruto has had precious few people do anything nice for him in his life. He has someone that he's never met before, someone that he's never even considered before, do something very nice for him.  He wasn't present at the massacre that Kyuubi caused, so he has no grief for it.  Yes, he knows that Kyuubi was responsible for his parent's death, but at the very least, he's willing to give her a second chance, because she's penitent.

The reason that he's harsh with Sakura, is because she reminds him of rejection.  She is irritating, she is normal, she is everything that he aspired to be when he was younger, and now that his mind is unclouded, he can look at it objectively, and see that Sakura is _not_ what he wanted to be after all.  He can see that Sakura is shallow, gullible, and completely naieve, and yet, she's still a ninja, whereas he had to work his ass off, and go through hell to get to the same spot, even though he's stronger for it.

My logic is sound, and my continuity is as well.  You are attempting to find cracks where there are none, simply because I take issue with Sakura, and you like her.  I do not.


----------



## Omni (Apr 12, 2007)

*Continued from Above*



Kyros said:


> I never said I don't like Harems. Don't put words in my mouth. My only jip is that you have every single other girl in Konoha ready to be paired up with Naruto, when you conveniently leave Sakura out of it. For what reason? Because you hate her character? Why do you hate her character? Because she's a bitch? Ino is as much of a bitch to Naruto as Sakura was. Why don't you have Naruto give her the same treatment as he's giving Sakura?
> 
> You forget, Hinata wasn't actually nice to Naruto either. As a matter of fact, what she did to Naruto was far more cruel than what Sakura could ever do to him.
> 
> She knew exactly how bad Naruto's life was; don't believe me? Go reread the chunnin exam prelim fights; it'll mention it somewhere in there. I believe during the Naruto vs. Kiba fight. She knew he was suffering, but she did not do anything about it, and just stood far away, taking pleasure in watching him pick himself up because she finds it encouraging to see him do so. Talk about a selfish bitch, huh.



I left Sakura out of the Harem for two reasons.

1.  I despise NaruSaku
2. She doesn't love Naruto...she loves Sasuke. And in this story, Sasuke isn't an asshole. Surprise, surprise, I wonder what might happen?!

I put Ino into the Harem, because I think they compliment each other, and I don't believe for a _second_ that Ino actually has an honest-to-god crush on Sasuke...rather, she crushes on him because he's a pretty boy and he's all angsty, and because she wants to give Sakura confidence. Naruto and Ino are actually somewhat compatible, if you really look at it. And how I do my relationships is _my_ business.

Are you really telling me that Hinata is cruel? Hardly. If Hinata had tried to be friends with Naruto when they were younger, do you really think it would have worked out well? In canon, Hiashi is a dick face. He would not have allowed the Hyuuga Heiress to be seen with Konoha's resident scapegoat.

She watched from the Shadows, because she admired him. Again, we're talking about Japanese culture here. Traditional Japanese women aren't like Sakura. They're like Hinata...and it's socially acceptable, if not even encouraged.



Kyros said:


> And how many times has she done what you said? In the bell test is the only time, but she never did that again after that. Why? Because she LEARNED. Can you blame her as well? Naruto wasn't acting like a ninja either throughout part 1. Hell, even in the Haku fight, he let his personal feelings get in a way, not very ninja-like if you ask me.
> 
> Also, I happen to recall Sakura wasn't the one that froze up when the Demon Brothers attacked their group, unlike a certain fox container we know of. She also wasn't the one that fell into a blatantly stupid trap during the bell test either.
> 
> Face it, you'll say anything to downgrade Sakura, and forcefully put her in a position where she'll constantly be downgraded.



How many times has she done what I said in the story?  I've not had her actually _berate_ Naruto but _once_ I think.  The rest of the time, it's _implied_ at best. Do you really think that Sakura was able to change her feelings of disgust and hatred for Naruto overnight? Naruto might be that adaptable when he's in the face of overwhelming change, but Sakura is set in her comfortable little ways. Besides, when Naruto is being mean _right _back at her, she would undoubtedly be mean back to _him_. It's a cycle of viciousness. Should we forget who was mean to whom in the first place? Naruto's simply giving as good as he gets.

Naruto froze up with the demon brothers because canon Naruto was a punk.  I'm not going to defend a straw man.

No.  I will not say _anything_ to degrade Sakura.  I _don't like her_, but I'm not going to be illogical about her.  Hell, I was even considering adding Sakura into the harem for a while.



Kyros said:


> Yes, I don't like Hinata, but even I wouldn't do what you did to Sakura. I would slowly take the aspects of her character that I don't like, and slowly put her in a situations that will steer her away from those aspects, and I would do it in a way that wouldn't make her out to be a clueless nut either.
> 
> You took early aspects of Sakura, and made them static. That's like me keeping Hinata as an insecure little girl, and she would never learn any better.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but...Hinata is _still_ an insecure little girl.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but Sakura _still_ hits Naruto often.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but Sakura _still_ thinks that Naruto is an annoying little brat. Yeah, she cares for him in a platonic manner , but thats it. If Naruto were anything but an annoying dipshit, he would have dumped Sakura as a friend a long time ago. Sakura simply doesn't deserve to have a guy with beaten-puppy-syndrome around her like that, because she's just going to further continue that cycle. My Naruto doesn't stand for that. My Naruto has a sense of self-worth. Sakura doesn't like that.

Have you read more than the first two chapters?  Honestly?



Kyros said:


> That's all you can say.


 
 Do I need to go into a diatribe on sociological and psychological disorders relating to insecurities, anxiety and depression? Seriously. I'll head to webMD right now and grab you a few articles. Just say the word.

 She's written realistically.  Unless you want to get into a debate on psychology and the human condition, I suggest you *understand* that Hinata is being written realistically, rather than challenge my assertions thereof.  Your choice.



Kyros said:


> They always say first impressions are always lasting. What I saw was you GOD MODING Naruto. You made him automatically smart overnight, you gave him access to his fathers mansion that coincidently has lots of techniques in it, and he has free access to it. Now you have him training with Kage Bunshins, so he can learn these techniques fast.
> 
> I do believe that Naruto deserves special treatment, but would he want it? He wants to be treated like everybody else, with respect. Giving him special treatment would make him appear like everybody is pitying him.


 
  This isn't special treatment that other people are giving him...this is special treatment that he _should_ have had from birth.  This was his _father's_ mansion, these were his _father's_ techniques, these were things that he has inherited _rightfully_ as heir to his father and heir to a Hokage. Inheritance is different than nepotism or hero-worship, in that the person who is giving you what you are receiving, is already dead. You take it graciously, you take it courteously, and you take it with honor.

  As for his training methods?  I want my Naruto to be strong.  End of story.  There's nothing to be debated with there.



Kyros said:


> I did give you a constructive criticism. I gave you well-reasoned opinion on aspects of your work; which is what you wanted in the first place. Though my concrit post broke some norms on giving concrit (it wasn't friendly) but the concept is still there. You wanted someone to give you tips on how to improve your writing; well I gave you some tips on how to write better.
> 
> Take your own advice, and if you don't like what I have to say, then don't bother giving it a glance at it. It may have been harsh, but I stand by my words.


 
  Well reasoned?

  You're kidding, right?

  Your post was a flame, nothing more. Constructive criticism doesn't have a bias. It tells the author just what was disliked by the reader, without producing any animosity because of it.

  Not only that, but you didn't give me 'tips', you told me what you hated, and told me in no uncertain terms just _how_ you hated it. You didn't give any ideas otherwise, nor did you challenge anything that wasn't a direct part of the plot itself. You were in essence telling me that my way of writing my story _sucked_, and here's how _I_ would do it, and you should do it _my_ way, because _I'm_ somehow more intelligent.

  Bullshit.

  Get off your high horse. Stop being so sacrosanct with yourself that you can't even smell the shit when it's under your nose. I wrote my story the way I wrote it because it's *my* story. I can understand criticism for my writing style, criticism for my use of plot devices, criticisms for my ideas...but what you offered nothing but Ad Hominem's and the complete inability to do anything but use derisive language to tell me just how much you _hate_ my story because _you_ don't agree with it.

  I welcome flames, because they give me a chance to debate. They give me a chance to see just what sect of fandom I'm pissing off at the moment. I guarantee you, I'm pissing off a *lot* of Naru/Saku shippers with this story, you included.  The question is, do I care?

  The answer is, no, I don't.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Apr 12, 2007)

O_o Its like the battle of the people with the ridiculously long posts......Was that the same length as most fanfics chapters? wow...


----------



## Omni (Apr 12, 2007)

Griff Hyral said:


> O_o Its like the battle of the people with the ridiculously long posts......Was that the same length as most fanfics chapters? wow...


----------



## Kyros (Apr 12, 2007)

Omni said:


> For all intents and purposes, half of his personality was sealed away.



If half of his personality was sealed away, then he 'wouldn't work.' (aka, he'd be dead). 



> Imagine, for a moment, that you have a pre-written set of instructions that maximize both efficiency and power for whatever machine you have.  Now, imagine that you are given an 'earlier model' of that same machine, but told to use the same instructions.  Things would invariably _fuck up_ right?[/I]



It wouldn't work. (aka, it'd be dead). 



> Can you imagine what kind of effect that would have on someone, if you were to completely change them overnight into what they _should_ be, but did not change their mind?



If it didn't change his mind, then what's with his sudden change in personality? 



> In short, Naruto _became_ a completely different person, overnight.  His entire physical body changed, and his mind had to rush to keep up.  He was in a bad mood already, so his snapping at Sakura was to be expected.  End of story, at least for that particular bit of nonsense.



Ah, yes, he snapped at Sakura, not anybody else, but her, because she was there first. Not the Kyuubi, who was the cause of his irritation in the first place, but her. Yes, makes sense. 



> Her sense of morality was not a _human_ sense of morality, until she met Naruto.  She's _not human_.  In the same way that a Tsunami doesn't differentiate it's victims, neither does Kyuubi.  In the same way that a Tornado doesn't actively _want_ to cause death and destruction, Kyuubi doesn't either.  Rather, they have _no sense either way_.  It is a complete and total moral *neutral*.  She did what she did because she didn't see anything wrong with it at all, because she had nothing by which to tell her that it was wrong.  She was a force of nature, an act of god.  It was _what she did_.



A tornado and tsunami have no control over what they're doing. By that logic, neither would Kyuubi, and thus, she would be unable to _act_ any differently. 



> Now, Naruto has had precious few people do anything nice for him in his life. He has someone that he's never met before, someone that he's never even considered before, do something very nice for him.  He wasn't present at the massacre that Kyuubi caused, so he has no grief for it.  Yes, he knows that Kyuubi was responsible for his parent's death, but at the very least, he's willing to give her a second chance, because she's penitent.



Ah, so it's okay to forgive aeons old demon for all the pain and suffering she's caused throughout the ages. It's okay for the demon to do one nice thing out of his years of suffering, and she'll automatically be forgiven for it.

LOL, I'm sorry, but that's like saying it was okay for what the Euro's did to the Native American's in this country, and how they tried to wipe out the entire race of them. 



> The reason that he's harsh with Sakura, is because she reminds him of rejection.  She is irritating, she is normal, she is everything that he aspired to be when he was younger, and now that his mind is unclouded, he can look at it objectively, and see that Sakura is _not_ what he wanted to be after all.  He can see that Sakura is shallow, gullible, and completely naieve, and yet, she's still a ninja, whereas he had to work his ass off, and go through hell to get to the same spot, even though he's stronger for it.



So he's viewing her objectively huh, well it would seem he's not as intelligent as I thought he was, if he's going to judge a person _objectively_. 

It would seem that the simple fool Naruto, which is canon, is smarter, and a better person than your Naruto. Since that's the case, then it would be better if Sakura wasn't paired up with him, since he's most likely going to end up as a snobby jackass.

Good job buddy. 



> My logic is sound, and my continuity is as well.  You are attempting to find cracks where there are none, simply because I take issue with Sakura, and you like her.  I do not.



You attempt to overlook the cracks when there are many. 



> I left Sakura out of the Harem for two reasons.
> 
> 1.  I despise NaruSaku



Well I hate to break it to you buddy, but NaruSaku is guaranteed to happen in this *shounen* manga. Even in real life, they're perfect for each other. 



> 2. She doesn't love Naruto...she loves Sasuke. And in this story, Sasuke isn't an asshole. Surprise, surprise, I wonder what might happen?!



A Sakura with a _repressed_ personality was in love with Sasuke. Not the true, one Sakura. 



> I put Ino into the Harem, because I think they compliment each other, and I don't believe for a _second_ that Ino actually has an honest-to-god crush on Sasuke...rather, she crushes on him because he's a pretty boy and he's all angsty, and because she wants to give Sakura confidence. Naruto and Ino are actually somewhat compatible, if you really look at it. And how I do my relationships is _my_ business.



So are Naruto and Sakura.



> Are you really telling me that Hinata is cruel? Hardly. If Hinata had tried to be friends with Naruto when they were younger, do you really think it would have worked out well? In canon, Hiashi is a dick face. He would not have allowed the Hyuuga Heiress to be seen with Konoha's resident scapegoat.



You don't know that. Hiashi would care less of what happened to her. That is what we know. 



> How many times has she done what I said in the story?  I've not had her actually _berate_ Naruto but _once_ I think.  The rest of the time, it's _implied_ at best. Do you really think that Sakura was able to change her feelings of disgust and hatred for Naruto overnight? Naruto might be that adaptable when he's in the face of overwhelming change, but Sakura is set in her comfortable little ways. Besides, when Naruto is being mean _right _back at her, she would undoubtedly be mean back to _him_. It's a cycle of viciousness. Should we forget who was mean to whom in the first place? Naruto's simply giving as good as he gets.



For one, you don't know how Sakura would've reacted in character if Naruto yelled back at her; however, you *ass*ume she would continue to berate Naruto for whatever reason she's berating him for. 

As for the last part, Naruto's deserved every punch he's gotten so far in the manga. Anime hits don't count, since they are not cannon. 



> No.  I will not say _anything_ to degrade Sakura.  I _don't like her_, but I'm not going to be illogical about her.  Hell, I was even considering adding Sakura into the harem for a while.



Well I'm telling you differently. 



> Correct me if I'm wrong, but...Hinata is _still_ an insecure little girl.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but Sakura _still_ hits Naruto often.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but Sakura _still_ thinks that Naruto is an annoying little brat. Yeah, she cares for him in a platonic manner , but thats it. If Naruto were anything but an annoying dipshit, he would have dumped Sakura as a friend a long time ago. Sakura simply doesn't deserve to have a guy with beaten-puppy-syndrome around her like that, because she's just going to further continue that cycle. My Naruto doesn't stand for that. My Naruto has a sense of self-worth. Sakura doesn't like that.



Like I said before. Every hit Naruto's gotten, in both part 1 and 2, he has deserved it.

Naruto has yet to be an "annoying dipshit" in the second part; even in the first part, he was only an "annoying dipshit" in the very beginning.

You basically want a main character to be like Sasuke. So why not rename the fic "The Dichotomy of Uchiha Sasuke" intead.



> Have you read more than the first two chapters?  Honestly?



Unfortunately. 



> Do I need to go into a diatribe on sociological and psychological disorders relating to insecurities, anxiety and depression? Seriously. I'll head to webMD right now and grab you a few articles. Just say the word.



Yes please. 



> She's written realistically.  Unless you want to get into a debate on psychology and the human condition, I suggest you *understand* that Hinata is being written realistically, rather than challenge my assertions thereof.  Your choice.



I never said she wasn't written realistically. I don't know where you got that assumption from. 



> This isn't special treatment that other people are giving him...this is special treatment that he _should_ have had from birth.  This was his _father's_ mansion, these were his _father's_ techniques, these were things that he has inherited _rightfully_ as heir to his father and heir to a Hokage. Inheritance is different than nepotism or hero-worship, in that the person who is giving you what you are receiving, is already dead. You take it graciously, you take it courteously, and you take it with honor.



You also take it when you actually reach a mature age.


----------



## Kyros (Apr 12, 2007)

> Well reasoned?
> 
> You're kidding, right?
> 
> Your post was a flame, nothing more. Constructive criticism doesn't have a bias. It tells the author just what was disliked by the reader, without producing any animosity because of it.



I didn't have bias in my post. I told you exactly what sucked, and why it sucked, and I did it in a manner that should have made sense to you. 

I don't know about you, but I wouldn't automatically trust an ancient demon, who's been known to kill people heartlessly, in a such a short amount of time. I wouldn't give her such an affectionate, or prestigious title like "chan" and "hime" to her either. 

I don't know about you, but I'd be dead if half of my personality was locked away. 

I don't know about you, but I wouldn't turn into a complete jackass when I was someone different a day ago. 

etc etc



> Not only that, but you didn't give me 'tips', you told me what you hated, and told me in no uncertain terms just _how_ you hated it. You didn't give any ideas otherwise, nor did you challenge anything that wasn't a direct part of the plot itself. You were in essence telling me that my way of writing my story _sucked_, and here's how _I_ would do it, and you should do it _my_ way, because _I'm_ somehow more intelligent.



Way to contradict yourself. First you say I didn't give you any tips, and then you said I told you how to do something. That would mean I gave you some tips. Wouldn't it? 



> Bullshit.
> 
> Get off your high horse. Stop being so sacrosanct with yourself that you can't even smell the shit when it's under your nose. I wrote my story the way I wrote it because it's *my* story. I can understand criticism for my writing style, criticism for my use of plot devices, criticisms for my ideas...but what you offered nothing but Ad Hominem's and the complete inability to do anything but use derisive language to tell me just how much you _hate_ my story because _you_ don't agree with it.



I'm being more blatant than being _sacrosanct_ with myself. I told you, up front, that your story sucked, and then told you the aspects of why it sucked. 

Don't ask people of their opinions if you want to write the story your own way, because apparently, you don't want to hear any bad things about it.  



> I welcome flames, because they give me a chance to debate. They give me a chance to see just what sect of fandom I'm pissing off at the moment. I guarantee you, I'm pissing off a *lot* of Naru/Saku shippers with this story, you included.  The question is, do I care?
> 
> The answer is, no, I don't.



No, I'm pissed off because you've just added another piece of shit, OOC infested story on FF.net

I could careless if NaruSaku doesn't happen. I could careless if you insult Sakura; but your blatant, outright, and invective bashing of her is irritating, and stupid. Do it in a proper manner that does not show the authors clamorous bias toward it.


----------



## Omni (Apr 12, 2007)

Chapter 9 is up!

Kyros...no.  Your bias is _obvious_, buddy.  As is mine.  We'd be butting heads for the rest of this thread.  You're a NaruSaku shipper, and I despise NaruSaku.  You don't like Kyuubi, while I think it's an awesome character.  We have two completely different viewpoints on this shit.

What the fuck is that a picture of?  Seriously, that's uncalled for.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 12, 2007)

Haha Russel Peters... He's funny.... But true, that picture IS uncalled for. You say the story sucks, Omni is gonna keep it that way, end of story. 


Oh, watduya know! This is the 100th post in the thread  Yay me.


----------



## Kyros (Apr 13, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> Haha Russel Peters... He's funny.... But true, that picture IS uncalled for. You say the story sucks, Omni is gonna keep it that way, end of story.
> 
> 
> Oh, watduya know! This is the 100th post in the thread  Yay me.



NO I WANTED 100.



Omni said:


> Chapter 9 is up!
> 
> Kyros...no.  Your bias is _obvious_, buddy.  As is mine.  We'd be butting heads for the rest of this thread.  You're a NaruSaku shipper, and I despise NaruSaku.  You don't like Kyuubi, while I think it's an awesome character.  We have two completely different viewpoints on this shit.
> 
> What the fuck is that a picture of?  Seriously, that's uncalled for.



Lol, Russell Peters is an Indian Comedian from Canada. He has a video out called "Russell Peters: Outsourced" out. His jokes are based around stereotypes, and does all of them. They may seem racy, but noone I know has been offended by them.

Also, I think Kyuubi is an awesome character, but it's just the way youuu portrayed it is what set me off. NaruXFemKyuu doesn't bother me, it's the way that how many people portray the pairing does. It was too fast, as well as Naruto's transformation of character. Other then that, and the Sakura deal, your fic isn't bad, not good, but not bad.


----------



## Kaminari (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Onmi.

Just read chapter 9, and I found the chapter to be exellent. It's nice to finally see some real action and you added a nice twist to the wave country arc also.

I feel sorry for Hinata, but I hope you aren't going to make her get raped. I won't stop reading the story even if it happens since it's sp damn good, but I would find it very disturbing.

And I was also wondering if you are planing to make Sakura less useless by giving her some real training as well? With Naruto and Sasuke's incredible rise in skill, she would seriously drag the team down the way she is now.


----------



## Omni (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll say right now...because I too have an aversion to rape...

Hinata will not be raped.  You can count on that.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 13, 2007)

Omni said:


> I'll say right now...because I too have an aversion to rape...
> 
> Hinata will not be raped.  You can count on that.



Good to know.


----------



## Neji33 (Apr 13, 2007)

great update cant wait to see what happens next


----------



## Deidara2006 (Apr 13, 2007)

wow, sakura killed somebody, didn't see that one happening to be honest. And thus rock are out for naruto. If i didn't like your fic to begin with i sure as hell do now....but i liked it from the start.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 13, 2007)

Kyros said:
			
		

> Lol, Russell Peters is an Indian Comedian from Canada. He has a video out called "Russell Peters: Outsourced" out. His jokes are based around stereotypes, and does all of them. They may seem racy, but noone I know has been offended by them.


OMG, he's from Canada? LOL, cool.

<Insert Indian Accent Here:>
"Sombody gonna get a hurt reealll bad... sombody.. I'm not telling who... Oh, I think you might know him VERY WELL! Sombody..." 

LOL

(I'm from Canada... Eh? I'm not cocasian(sp) by the way)


----------



## Neji33 (Apr 15, 2007)

B.u.m.p P.a.g.e


----------



## Omega (Apr 15, 2007)

Omni said:


> I'll say right now...because I too have an aversion to rape...
> 
> Hinata will not be raped. You can count on that.


Good thats the last thing we need. She gets enough sleep by fainting then she gets raped and gets no sleep becouse she so EFFEN PARANOID!!!


----------



## Neji33 (Apr 25, 2007)

B.U.M.P P.A.G.E


----------



## alexwill22 (Apr 25, 2007)

I love this story man!!!  This last chapter helped bump you up to number 3 for my favorite fanfics. (Two Halves and The Golden Fox being 1 and 2)  Please Update soon!!!!!!!


----------



## Omni (May 3, 2007)

Just so you guys don't think I abandoned you...my power supply blew up when I tried to turn on my new computer, and since I had already cannibalized my old rig, I couldn't bring that back online.  I have my laptop, but I don't have MS Word on this thing because I had to uninstall it because I needed more room to backup my data...

Gah.

Long story short, I'm kinda boned in terms of writing right now.  My new power supply comes tomorrow, and hopefully I'll have the new rig up and running ASAP.  Then I can write the rest of the chappie (I have it all in my head), and get it out to you guys.  Just gimme some time .


----------



## BrojoJojo (May 3, 2007)

...Whats a dichotomy?


----------



## molten (May 4, 2007)




----------



## alexwill22 (May 24, 2007)

hey... we are missing this story I hope your computer is working now.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (May 24, 2007)

yo! love ya story!! and im glad hinata won't be raped she'll never get over it.

good look with your power supply!


----------



## Omni (May 24, 2007)

Computer's working, but I've been a bit bombarded with stuff the past while.  I really do apologize for being so late with this chapter.  Really.

I'll get it out there as soon as I can.  Hopefully soon.  We'll see .


----------



## Ulfgar (May 25, 2007)

Hey big fan of your totally awesome story. and I hope everything is fixed and that ch. 10 comes out soon.

edit: one thing that I must say: Why the hell does naruto have anti-tank grenades? i mean sweet Jesus man ten pounds. If he was 30 yards away he would still get killed by his own nade. so all I am saying is make the nade smaller, like 1 pound. thank you


----------



## Omni (May 29, 2007)

Chapter 10 is up.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2007)

Chapter 10 is awesome...nuff said


----------



## angelofdeath291 (May 29, 2007)

i love chapter ten


----------



## Ulfgar (May 29, 2007)

Chapter 10 rocked many shades of awesome. The evil cliffie makes me so angry, buts that just means you have ungodly writing skillz. I hope your next chapter comes out soon your story is one of the best, up there with shemeska's Planescape Story Hour. you should get published.

wow this just as dark as Shemmies too good jorb, I mean with Hinata almost getting raped....dude. some heavy shit man mad props.


----------



## bumike99 (May 30, 2007)

You are evil with your cliffy I won't be back for 2 and a half months tell the next time I can check it... I think you should add Kurenai to the Harem though cause you have made a prefect set up for it with them flurting before the mission and then having him giving her arm back she will feel atleast something for him...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (May 30, 2007)

Ahem........


*Spoiler*: __ 




WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU THINKING!  YOU CANNOT EVEN THINK OF RAPING A PURE AND INNOCENT BEING!  YOU ARE A DISCUSTING MAN FOR EVEN PUTTING THAT ON YOUR STORY.  IF YOU DO RAPE HER, I WILL NEG REP FOR A LONG TIME AND SIC THE SAKURA FANCLUB ON YOU!


----------



## alexwill22 (May 30, 2007)

At first, I was really mad that you haven't updated in a while.  But, this last chapter was well worth the wait.  It was fucking awsome and long too!!  Great job man!!! That's why this story is in my top three of all time.


----------



## Omni (May 30, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> Ahem........
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You know, I've always thought that it'd be so much cooler to have a red bar than a green one.  I'll take that into consideration.

(I said it for Hinata, and I'll say it for Sakura, she ain't getting raped)


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (May 30, 2007)

_*glares at Omni*_

Mmm, you saved your butt this time but you are on thin ice, buddy.

Could you at least give Sakura a chance with Naruto?


----------



## Omni (May 30, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> _*glares at Omni*_
> 
> Mmm, you saved your butt this time but you are on thin ice, buddy.
> 
> Could you at least give Sakura a chance with Naruto?



I've considered it.  Really.  But I already finalized the harem, and I think the fans would be upset if I added another one this late.

I make no promises either way.


----------



## Katonshadow (May 30, 2007)

Yeah but many people like NaruSaku so you may get more readers... besides, NaruSaku is t3h p0wn4g3!!!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (May 30, 2007)

Omni said:


> I've considered it. Really. But I already finalized the harem, and I think the fans would be upset if I added another one this late.
> 
> I make no promises either way.


I don't think that they would hate you. If fact, most of us would thank you for adding Sakura (myself and Katon included).

Even Byakuaka would thank you.:byakuya :byakuya :byakuya 

Chibi Sakura will love you forever if you put her in.


----------



## Ulfgar (May 30, 2007)

I disagree adding Sakura to the harem is one of the worst things he could do cause it would make no sense and would kill the well developed Naruto 2.0. one of the major changes to Naruto's character was that he no longer likes Sakura, and going against that would kill the story, IMO.


----------



## Katonshadow (May 30, 2007)

No, he doesn't liek Sakrua because she's a weak kunoichi who always picks on him. She can change for the better, duh. Obviously, after her capture, she's gonna becoem less focuseed on 'Saucegay-kun' and more on training.


----------



## BrojoJojo (May 30, 2007)

Well, I have to admit, All of chapter ten was awsome, It was quite intruiging...but one thing...WHY ALWAYS CLIFFHANGERS T_T...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (May 30, 2007)

Katonshadow said:


> No, he doesn't liek Sakrua because she's a weak kunoichi who always picks on him. She can change for the better, duh. Obviously, after her capture, she's gonna becoem less focuseed on 'Saucegay-kun' and more on training.


 
Ditto, although that reminds me of Sasgay a little.


----------



## Omni (May 30, 2007)

Griff Hyral said:


> Well, I have to admit, All of chapter ten was awsome, It was quite intruiging...but one thing...WHY ALWAYS CLIFFHANGERS T_T...



All the better to torture you with...


----------



## Ulfgar (May 30, 2007)

Omni said:


> All the better to torture you with...



thus providing unquestionable proof that Omni is actually the big bad wolf.


----------



## Omni (May 30, 2007)

Ulfgar said:


> thus providing unquestionable proof that Omni is actually the big bad wolf.



So long as that isn't misconstrued to mean that I'm some sort of furry, then yes.  Yes, I am.

Furries.  *shudder*


----------



## Vencet (Jun 1, 2007)

monufic my freind this fic is the greatest of great and i havent finished it yet (-perverted/other me- man i hope theres a lemon)


----------



## Omni (Jun 1, 2007)

Vencet said:


> monufic my freind this fic is the greatest of great and i havent finished it yet (-perverted/other me- man i hope theres a lemon)



There probably will be one...maybe more than one...but really, I don't think I'll be very good at writing it.  We'll see.  I might have to practice a bit with oneshots.


----------



## Vencet (Jun 2, 2007)

dude im pretty sure you could wright an awsome lemon you just need to tap into that pervert in all of us and youll wright it better than most if you learn to do this (-peverted/other side- ya gigidi gigidi goo just let it take over like this kid has) WAAAAP *hits other side on the top of the head* You dont controll me you twit i just tapped into you to much and this happened now shut up and but out!!! any way back to what i was saying before i was inturupted just enter the perverted mode and the rest is history.


----------



## Omni (Jun 7, 2007)

This chapter should be sooner than usual.  Got this one planned out better than the others.

I'd say next weekend ETA?  Maybe sooner.

Just FYI.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll read it.

So what's your plan for Sakura-hime?


----------



## Neji33 (Jun 7, 2007)

Man Chapter Ten rocks I dont want to jinx it but I hope u get it out next weekend


----------



## Omni (Jun 7, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> I'll read it.
> 
> So what's your plan for Sakura-hime?



You'll see .


----------



## bigbabidi (Jun 8, 2007)

This is a pretty damn good story. I'll admit I was a bit put off by fem!Kyuubi's behavior earlier on, but these later chapters have been handled very well.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 8, 2007)

Just finished chapter 10 and its very good as usual!

Ending with a cliffhanger isnt bad, but the waiting drives me mad. By the way, how much of the storyline are you planning on rewriting? Because I would love your take on the Akatsuki!

But at your current speed, that will probably never happen. And I'm sure that your fans wouldn't like you rushing things.

Edit: I also liked the homour with Anko, since the rest of the fic is dark at times.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jun 9, 2007)

awesome fanfic, just done reading every chapter and I love it.

Keep up the good work ^^


----------



## kchi55 (Jun 9, 2007)

wow... just finished reading the chapter and i have to say, awesome job.
no offense to anyone, but for the sake of the story, please do NOT add sakura to the harem. I think itd be off if you added it in this late in the story, after most of the character development has been covered.

one more thing... find more synonyms for peeved.


----------



## Delusions of Granduer (Jun 9, 2007)

i highly enjoy this fic and as long as the story continues with the quality and length of chapter ill keep readin no matter what ya do with sakura (although i hope she dies through the story it kind of leads to it) so keep up the good work


----------



## Omni (Jun 11, 2007)

kchi55 said:


> one more thing... find more synonyms for peeved.



I need to find more synonyms for _everything_.  Using words too many times for too many things is one of my major faults as a writer.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 11, 2007)

Omni said:


> You'll see .


 
Why am I getting a bad feeling about this?

I'll say this right now.

*
Spoiler:  



IF YOU DARE PAIR UP MY BELOVED SAKURA-HIME WITH LEE, SASUKE, OR ANYBODY THAT IS NOT NARUTO, I WILL NEG REP YOU TO HELL AND SIC HIDAN ON YOU!


*


----------



## pAuL- (Jun 15, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> Why am I getting a bad feeling about this?
> 
> I'll say this right now.
> 
> ...



quite poor of you ,that you try to manipulate omni..

it's his story, so he can let sakura die or be raped or whatever.. and i hope he does, because i hate her as hell. =)

plz neg rep me.. i waiting for it.


----------



## Katonshadow (Jun 15, 2007)

Yo, Paul-teme, Sakura's awesome, albeit not as awesome as Shizune or Ino, still awesome so STFU, if Gaara-san wants tot ry and manipulate Omni-kun ten let him, but I too would prefer it if Sakura was among the harem.


----------



## Omega (Jun 15, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> Why am I getting a bad feeling about this?
> 
> I'll say this right now.
> 
> ...


God damn man......


----------



## Ulfgar (Jun 15, 2007)

kchi55 said:


> wow... just finished reading the chapter and i have to say, awesome job.
> no offense to anyone, but for the sake of the story, please do NOT add sakura to the harem. I think itd be off if you added it in this late in the story, after most of the character development has been covered.
> 
> one more thing... find more synonyms for peeved.



Joy, someone who shares my opinion, 'tis a miracle.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 15, 2007)

Alright, who the fuck negged me?


----------



## Omega (Jun 15, 2007)

wow they neg reped you for sayin that?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 15, 2007)

What?  You're surprised by that?


----------



## Omni (Jun 15, 2007)

Oye.

I'm not sure WHAT I'll do with Sakura in terms of pairing.  I already said that she will not be raped, so she won't.  I know in general where her character is going to go from here, but when it comes to pairings for anyone other than Naruto (and sortof Iruka), I just don't know.

He can negrep me, I really don't much care.  Rep is rep, whoopity doo.  Fact of the matter is that I'll do with my story what I want to do with my story.  End of discussion.

Now, let's switch the discussion to Hinata's boobs.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 15, 2007)

LOOOL, I really hope that you will make the smart decision. _*NaruSaku fanclub glaring at Omni*_

Have fun writing the chapter.

Btw, thanks for the rep Forte.


----------



## Katonshadow (Jun 15, 2007)

It'll be Paul, heck I won't be suprised if he's negged me too, but I haven't actually checked. I'm due for giving out rep anyway so I guess I'll give you some, and Forte.


----------



## Omega (Jun 15, 2007)

Heh yur the best.


----------



## Katonshadow (Jun 15, 2007)

Forte said:


> Heh yur the best.



Tell me something I don't know XD

Sorry Gaara but it won't let me rep you till I've repped more people.

Anyway, how long do you think it'll take you to write the update?


----------



## Omni (Jun 15, 2007)

It's done.  It'll either go out sometime later this afternoon, or tomorrow morning, depending on various things.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 15, 2007)

I just got the fight scene left.

I think that this has got to be my best chapter written ever.  I think I wrote it perfectly so far.


----------



## Omni (Jun 15, 2007)

Also, just FYI, I'm going to be starting a side-project for times that I don't have inspiration for 'Dichotomy'.  It'll be a NaruAnko.  More when I'm actually close to having the first chappie done.


----------



## Katonshadow (Jun 15, 2007)

Awesome, at least i know I'm not the only one working hard on a fic. (Yes, I'm writing a chapter for a fic of mine right now)


----------



## Neco (Jun 15, 2007)

Great fic and I can't wait for the new chapter.


----------



## Omni (Jun 15, 2007)

Chapter 11 is up.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 15, 2007)

_Raises eyebrow_

No offense but isn't that overpowering Naruto by giving him command?


----------



## Omni (Jun 15, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> _Raises eyebrow_
> 
> No offense but isn't that overpowering Naruto by giving him command?



Nope.  Not in the way I'm going to use it in.


----------



## Shodai (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey there. Just read the fic. It's awesome, definately one of the best out there. I really do hope you finish it. Your writing style is superb, plot is excellent, ideas are original, chapters are nice and long. Excellent drama, comedy, and action scenes. Continue to good work! 

How often do you update?


edit: I can see some hilarious romantic comedy scenes coming in the future with all the possible "Naruto Suitors" you've set up. Also, Kyuubi's earned a place in my heat. Maybe Naruto should start calling her "Kyu-chan" for short


----------



## Ulfgar (Jun 16, 2007)

Dude the Kidnappers will be totally rapestomped, cannot wait for next chapter. Jesus man 40+ page chapters, Islagatt must hate you.


----------



## Shodai (Jun 16, 2007)

I read all of that last night and this morning. From 10PM to 4AM. Then from 9AM to 2PM. I would also like to say that whatever you do with the plot i bet it will be good. 


I. CRAVE. MORE.


----------



## Omni (Jun 16, 2007)

Ulfgar said:


> Dude the Kidnappers will be totally rapestomped, cannot wait for next chapter. Jesus man 40+ page chapters, Islagatt must hate you.



Oh yeah.  In the way that Sasuke hates Itachi, Islagatt hates me.  

But we're still buds.


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Jun 16, 2007)

I really love this fic

its one of the best I've read


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't like Naruto, but the fic is actually good.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 17, 2007)

Really great as always. You say at the end that it isn't much of a cliffy but it sure feels like it!


----------



## Katonshadow (Jun 17, 2007)

Well,I'm guessing he's gonna me calling on the army in the sound/sand invasion?


----------



## Shodai (Jun 17, 2007)

Me wants more


----------



## pAuL- (Jun 21, 2007)

can we get some infos on the new chapter? =)


----------



## Omni (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm having to do a bit more planning with the new chapter than I usually do, so don't expect it any time soon.  I need to get this just right...one of the few times I'll say 'Fuck the update schedule', because I want the quality of Chapter 12 to be as good as possible.

To that end...patience .  I'll make it worth the wait.  And hopefully, it won't even be that long.  I just wanna get this one perfect.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 21, 2007)

Don't rush it please, I'm sure that I and all your fans will wan't your work to be top-notch instead of rushing it.


----------



## Shodai (Jun 21, 2007)

I love your work, take as long as you need!

This is one of the best fics IMO, i'll be patient


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Omni  i love your work of FF ... i was piss off at some part but it is great to read...


take your time to write it i dont care other fans complain about it  i have enough to read all ff ...  rep on your way


----------



## Shodai (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey Omni, are you going to give Kyuubi a name or just stick with Kyuubi?


----------



## Omni (Jun 22, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Hey Omni, are you going to give Kyuubi a name or just stick with Kyuubi?



As far as I'm concerned, Kyuubi is Kyuubi.  She was born Kyuubi, she's always been Kyuubi, and she'll remain Kyuubi.  That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 22, 2007)

Ino is in the Harem right? I'm almost sure she is...


----------



## Omni (Jun 22, 2007)

Ninjaguiden said:


> Ino is in the Harem right? I'm almost sure she is...



Yep.  Kyuubi/Hinata/Tenten/Ino/FemHaku.

I could add more, but considering I gave my word that that was IT, that's IT.  I don't want to upset people by saying "OH, THERE'S MORE NOW!"


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 22, 2007)

Omni said:


> Yep.  Kyuubi/Hinata/Tenten/Ino/FemHaku.
> 
> I could add more, but considering I gave my word that that was IT, that's IT.  I don't want to upset people by saying "OH, THERE'S MORE NOW!"



Ah, thanks for clearing that up. But I wonder, is FemHaku a real girl? Or is he a femnine boy?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 22, 2007)

_*stares unbelievely at Omni*_


----------



## Shodai (Jun 22, 2007)

Omni said:


> As far as I'm concerned, Kyuubi is Kyuubi.  She was born Kyuubi, she's always been Kyuubi, and she'll remain Kyuubi.  That's my opinion anyway.



Will Naruto be giving her a nickname?


----------



## Ulfgar (Jun 25, 2007)

Four days in now do you at least have an inkling of when the chapter will be finished? 2-3 weeks?


----------



## Omni (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow, lotsa questions.  Lemme see if I can answer them all

Ninjaguiden: Haku is a girl.  I'm trying to show exactly WHY I think she's a girl.  Canon says she's a he, but I don't buy that for a second.  I'm just not wanting to do something without giving a reason for it, you know?

Gaara: Wtf?  I said that I was through adding chicks to the harem.  Whether or not I want to add Sakura to the harem doesn't matter.  I don't want to piss off the anti-sakura people, nor do I want to piss off the people who would get pissed off at me adding more people after the fact.  It's a no-win situation for me.

Cyph3r: She already has one...kinda.  Vix.

Ulfgar: I don't have an ETA, but that doesn't mean it's gonna take a long time.  Really, the next chapter will be done when it's done, no sooner, no later.  Patience .

Also, my side project's prologue is done...I might publish that one of these days.  We'll see.


----------



## Ulfgar (Jun 25, 2007)

Okey-dokey then.


----------



## Shodai (Jun 26, 2007)

*waits*



*continues waiting*


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for answering my question. Its good to see a writer who cares about his fans! Not that I have met many who doesn't, but still.


----------



## Vance (Jun 26, 2007)

*reports this little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)*


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jun 26, 2007)

Vance said:


> *reports this little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)*



*laughs his ass off*


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

no seriously everyone report him for spam...he spamed my fic, asylum, the FF society and a hell of alot of ther things


----------



## Shodai (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh yea, thanks for the reply to my question Omni


----------



## mortalone (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm totally eager for this next chapter, though I'm not hardly going to push you for it seeing as how it's been a month since I've updated my own story... and my chapters are considerably shorter. I know for sure that it's not easy getting chapters out regularly since we aren't paid to do this and it's definitely not easy getting all the dialogue and the narrative flow to come out the way you want either. I've been very impressed with the speed at which you can update despite the immense length of each chapter and yet the quality of the story has not been sacrificed.


----------



## Omni (Jun 26, 2007)

I think it mostly has to do with the fact that I type about 120 words per minute (wpm).  Typing a lot has never been a big deal to me.

It's not so much that I WANT my chapters to be 20-30k words long, so much as it just kinda comes out that way.  There are certain points that I want to get to in each chapter, and I have this intrinsic need to make things make sense, and describe them in detail...so long chapters are a must.

And yeah...getting flow/dialog/inner dialog and descriptions just right is HARD work.  Much harder than typing 20k words.


----------



## Shodai (Jun 28, 2007)

Read Dichotomy again today.



> “Right then…I suppose you want that explanation I promised you. Well…it all started when the big guy created heaven and earth…and it was kinda cool, so he created this huge ball of gas and ignited it, right? It shined down on the earth, and that was pretty cool too, except it was really hot, and you could get burnt if you got too close…anyway, he had a bunch of us brainstorm what ‘animals’ should look like…except we were kinda drunk at the time…I think some dude named ‘Mercury’ came up with the duck-billed platypus…he was always coming up with weird shit…”




FUCKING LOL.

This fic makes me laugh, grin like a madman and it's awesome!


----------



## Omni (Jun 28, 2007)

I ever live to amuse .


----------



## Neco (Jun 29, 2007)

This has turned into one my my favorite fics, and it is pretty new.  I also enjoyed the explanition of the universe.


----------



## Shodai (Jun 29, 2007)

The "Diplomatic Dinner" Between Hiashi, Hinata, Hinabi and Naruto was pure genius. I laughed so hard at that.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 29, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> The "Diplomatic Dinner" Between Hiashi, Hinata, Hinabi and Naruto was pure genius. I laughed so hard at that.



I totally agree with you on that one. The funniest (but not best) part yet!


----------



## Shodai (Jun 30, 2007)

Naruto seems to be having a lot of trouble with the rasengan. Maybe he should just try learning it the "normal" way.... or will that make it a lot less powerful?

Will be funny when Naruto unleashes his army on the Stone nin.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 30, 2007)

Though Omni has hinted that using the fox army won't simply be calling them and having them do whatever you wish...


----------



## Shodai (Jun 30, 2007)

Can you quote the passage which hints to that please?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 30, 2007)

Well I certainly friggin love this fic. It's my third favourate fic out there that's actually being written right now, just below The Golden Fox and Tempted In Water, which is my favourate. Props for creating this fic seriously .


----------



## Omni (Jun 30, 2007)

I have plans for the Rasengan.  Not sure if it's been done before, actually.

No, the fox army will not be just 'poof, you have thousands of foxes at your command', but they WILL obey him.  I will probably explain more in chap 12.


----------



## Shodai (Jun 30, 2007)

Omni said:


> I have plans for the Rasengan.





"Bwahahaahaha!"

*DUN DUN DUN*


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jul 2, 2007)

Omni said:


> I have plans for the Rasengan.  Not sure if it's been done before, actually.
> 
> No, the fox army will not be just 'poof, you have thousands of foxes at your command', but they WILL obey him.  I will probably explain more in chap 12.



I hope that that answered you question, Cyph3r. It would be simply too easy to have all those Kitsunes at his command. Hope I'm not angering you with this omni.

Oh, nad by the the way Cyph3r, where did you take your name from?


----------



## Omni (Jul 2, 2007)

Nah, not angering me at all.


----------



## Shodai (Jul 3, 2007)

Ninjaguiden said:


> I hope that that answered you question, Cyph3r. It would be simply too easy to have all those Kitsunes at his command. Hope I'm not angering you with this omni.
> 
> Oh, and by the the way Cyph3r, where did you take your name from?



Richard Cypher. My IRL name is Richard so i though it appropriate.

He's my favourite character from the best series ever - The Sword of Truth 

Check it out here:   

These books WILL change your perception on life, as well as giving the most epic stories ever!


Hn, i had already assumed he wouldnt be able to pull a deus ex machina out of his ass Omni 


This is my favourite Fic BTW, it's like christmas whenever it gets updated :3


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree with all you said and thanks for the tip, I'l check those books out.
The reason I asked is because I thought that you had got your name from Cypher, a guy in the warhmmer 40k universe (cool guy).


----------



## Shodai (Jul 4, 2007)

Next chapter's gonna be really long, it's been 3 weeks


----------



## Omni (Jul 4, 2007)

Well, at least a week of that has been that I've been busy as hell.  Helped(ish) set up a huge-assed fireworks show here, that went down last night, and I did security for it.  Then I partied until about 4 in the morning.  Gonna need at least a few days to recuperate.

Oh yeah, and, I mixed Liquor and Beer, and I didn't get a huge hangover.  Take that, conventional wisdom!

Anyway, not sure if it'll be long or not.  Just got real busy.  I'll pick it back up here in no time.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jul 5, 2007)

Omni said:


> Well, at least a week of that has been that I've been busy as hell.  Helped(ish) set up a huge-assed fireworks show here, that went down last night, and I did security for it.  Then I partied until about 4 in the morning.  Gonna need at least a few days to recuperate.
> 
> Oh yeah, and, I mixed Liquor and Beer, and I didn't get a huge hangover.  Take that, conventional wisdom!
> 
> Anyway, not sure if it'll be long or not.  Just got real busy.  I'll pick it back up here in no time.



Good news! Did the fireworks work alright, no lost limbs/assorted body parts?


----------



## Omni (Jul 5, 2007)

No lost limbs or anything like that.  Just loud explosions and bucket bombs.

I love bucket bombs.  The main ingredient?  Coffee Creamer.

Yes, Coffee Creamer.

It explodes, you feel the heat, and it smells delightful!

...

I love explosions.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jul 5, 2007)

Mmmmm...., Coffe explosion...


----------



## Shodai (Jul 5, 2007)

Omni said:


> No lost limbs or anything like that.  Just loud explosions and bucket bombs.
> 
> I love bucket bombs.  The main ingredient?  Coffee Creamer.
> 
> ...




It rubs off in your writing  

Not that it's a bad thing. It was awesome when Naruto owned those guys with some 'nades


----------



## Omni (Jul 5, 2007)

I've always wondered why it was that there wasn't more of a focus on explosions and shit in Naruto.  Considering that exploding tags are plentiful, you should have one on every thrown Kunai!

Grenades are just awesome though.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 6, 2007)

GRRR!! i thought it was update ... i can 't wait for your work .. i know that i am whine all time but i love your stories


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jul 6, 2007)

*Art is a bang!*



Omni said:


> I've always wondered why it was that there wasn't more of a focus on explosions and shit in Naruto.  Considering that exploding tags are plentiful, you should have one on every thrown Kunai!
> 
> Grenades are just awesome though.



Are you a Deidara fan by any chance?


----------



## Shodai (Jul 6, 2007)

DEIDARA FUCK YEAH


I think Naruto should stop wearing his ANBU mask, and start wearing a Kakashi style mask. It would still keep his 'whiskers' hidden. Also for the hilarity that would ensue due to fangirl mobs! DO IT!


----------



## Omni (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes, I am a bit of a Deidara fan.

As for the mask thing...nah.  The Kakashi-mask thing has been used way too much.


----------



## Shodai (Jul 7, 2007)

Ah well, you know best 

Anyway, i was thinking Omni, your chapters are about 2-3 times longer than most. This isn't a bad thing, by all means it's awesome. But maybe if instead of releasing massive amounts in one go, maybe if you made chapters half the size (but with same detail, not cutting content just length of chapters) and released them in half the time, that would be awesome.


----------



## Omni (Jul 7, 2007)

I've thought about it...but I really wanna keep the story in the format it is currently in.  More than that...like I said before, there are certain points I want to get to in each chapter, and not getting to those points would make it actually harder for me in the long run.  Making gigantic chapters is actually the easiest for me.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jul 7, 2007)

Which is good, it feels like opening a large chritmas present every time! In smaller fics, you get like one page of updates, at the same speed you write.


----------



## Ulfgar (Jul 7, 2007)

I know I have stated this before and its nitpicking but I have to say this about the nades. 1, reaad this 
The current  US grenade weighs 14 _ounces_ and even though it is black powder Naruto have easily been killed by his own grenade. just a tip, and thanks for listining to my nitpicking.


----------



## Shodai (Jul 8, 2007)

He made his own grenade, not an american one though.


----------



## Omni (Jul 8, 2007)

Think of it like this.  American made grenades are made from highly advanced polymers, highly advanced stable explosives, and lightweight materials.  They're designed to be lightweight, stable, and extremely deadly.

This grenade was made in a basement, using home-made dynamite, highly compacted into a ceramic structure, with a chakra-paper device timer.  The ceramic alone would maybe weigh 5 pounds, and the absorbency of the polymer needed to stabilize the nitroglycerin would be even heavier.

Granted, yes, it would be a powerful explosion, but consider that they were far enough away simply to be hit by the shockwave and resulting heat blast.  To be honest, I probably didn't kill the guys that were killed by the grenade right.  They should have ALL been torosoless.


----------



## Ulfgar (Jul 8, 2007)

Omni said:


> Think of it like this.  American made grenades are made from highly advanced polymers, highly advanced stable explosives, and lightweight materials.  They're designed to be lightweight, stable, and extremely deadly.
> 
> This grenade was made in a basement, using home-made dynamite, highly compacted into a ceramic structure, with a chakra-paper device timer.  The ceramic alone would maybe weigh 5 pounds, and the absorbency of the polymer needed to stabilize the nitroglycerin would be even heavier.
> 
> Granted, yes, it would be a powerful explosion, but consider that they were far enough away simply to be hit by the shockwave and resulting heat blast.  To be honest, I probably didn't kill the guys that were killed by the grenade right.  They should have ALL been torosoless.



true yeah thought you were using black powder.  And wet sand, which is what dynamite is, is pretty heavy so yeah, sorry for bothering you.


----------



## Omni (Jul 8, 2007)

No bother at all.


----------



## Shodai (Jul 8, 2007)

Lol - I just realised how much Naruto is going to DESTROY everyone else in the chuunin exams....   *Cackles with glee*

How well will he do against Oro though? Hmmmm.... 

Hm. Im wondering what's going to happen to Sasuke when/if he gets his CS. Will his brotherly bond with Naruto be enough to stop him from abandoning Konoha?


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jul 8, 2007)

A fun thing in this fic is trying to guess how the arcs will be done (since it follows the manga so far). I for one was very surprised that Kurenais team got into the wave arc! Its good to be surprised.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jul 11, 2007)

*waits like a ninja*


----------



## Omni (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah...I kinda hit a massive writers cinder block.  More than that, I got busy, again, and work (cursed work!) got a bit busy as well.

It'll be out there, I promise.  I promise, the chapter will be published.  I simply do not have an ETA right now.  When I get some time, I will sit down, and I will pound this chapter out.  You have my word.

This time, though, it'll just take a bit longer than usual.  My apologies.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jul 11, 2007)

Omni said:


> Yeah...I kinda hit a massive writers cinder block.  More than that, I got busy, again, and work (cursed work!) got a bit busy as well.
> 
> It'll be out there, I promise.  I promise, the chapter will be published.  I simply do not have an ETA right now.  When I get some time, I will sit down, and I will pound this chapter out.  You have my word.
> 
> This time, though, it'll just take a bit longer than usual.  My apologies.



Apologie accepted (joke). As always, take your time, youn can count on you fanboys/girls (us) to be checking the forum every day now!


----------



## Shodai (Jul 11, 2007)

*Waits like a Ninja*


----------



## Ulfgar (Jul 11, 2007)

*Also commences Ninja-like waiting*.


----------



## Omni (Jul 11, 2007)

For whatever reason, that reminds me of that one song...ninja of the night...

"...I can jump roof to roof, and get my friends free cable...it's *bad ass*.."


----------



## Neco (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't mind waiting for this quality of work.


----------



## mortalone (Jul 11, 2007)

So long as you deliver us another 20k word chapter, we will be more than just appeased.

And I have to LOL at having the most gigantic author's note known to man attached to my most recent chapter of Naruto of the Sharingan.

Ah, good times, good times. I make my fans wait for two months and give them like an 8k word chapter with a 6k word author's note (thank god for "special features"... What Kishimoto fails to explain, I provide!).

Note to Kishimoto: if you make anything differ from what I wrote in my story... "I'll rip you apart!"

As you can tell, I like Kyuubi.



Anyway, you can just pull a stunt like I did and write author's notes giving "the history of genjutsu," information about elemental affinities, and other things of that sort.


----------



## Omni (Jul 11, 2007)

I actually just got done reading your chapter.  Yeah, that's a gigantic freakin' authors note man.  Almost more than the story itself.

The authors note alone took up one full beer.

Anyway, I seem to be battling and winning against my writers block...we'll see what I can accomplish.  It should be fun.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 12, 2007)

mortalone and Omni  i will await for your release....


i wonder Naruto will pairing with ?? i can recommend  you can Naruto with TenTen ..becasue i see so many fic have NarutoxHinita or NarutoxSaukra ...


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Jul 12, 2007)

Read the first chapter of your fic so far and I am loving it. Keep up the excellent work!

...and NaruSauk ftw.

EDIT: Oh shit! Uchiha Uzumaki. This just got a hell of alot better.


----------



## Neco (Jul 12, 2007)

Was the 5919 word A/N really neccesery, and no I didn't read it all just the perverted Hinata part.


----------



## Cecil (Jul 12, 2007)

Read what you have so far on your fic and I'm really liking it! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Shodai (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, i think Naruto should end up with Kyuubi-chan. They have a deep bond, and now she has a body. But, there's Hinata as well....

This calls for Clan Revival Arts #074: TWO WIVES NO JUTSU


----------



## Neco (Jul 12, 2007)

What about THREE WIVES NO JUTSU, FOUR WIVES NO JUTSU, etc.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jul 12, 2007)

Harem no jutsu ^^


----------



## Shodai (Jul 12, 2007)

Well TBH, i dont want to see him with TenTen and Ino - i think they would make good friends, but not lovers/wives.

Well he could just marry Hinata and keep his relation with the Vixen secret *Hehehe*

One of the best thing about this fic is the Sakura abuse *cackles*

He still has to evade the Iwa Army and get home though ;_;


----------



## Ulfgar (Jul 12, 2007)

your conversations confuse me.


----------



## Katonshadow (Jul 12, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> One of the best thing about this fic is the Sakura abuse *cackles*



It won't be long till Gaara of the Desert's here and threatening to send the Sakura FC on yo ass.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jul 12, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> One of the best thing about this fic is the Sakura abuse *cackles*


 
You should know better then to bash Sakura as long as I am around.  I don't take those kinds of insults lightly.


----------



## Shodai (Jul 12, 2007)

PRE-TIME SKIP SAKURA, that is! 

I like Sakura now!

Hehehehe.... *cough*

Why do i feel impending doom?

*hides*


----------



## Ulfgar (Jul 12, 2007)

LOLZ Sakura bashing.


----------



## Omni (Jul 12, 2007)

Just FYI...

There's a fiction by the name of 'There's fanfiction about us!' out there.  It's a story wherein Naruto and company read various fanfictions online and react to them accordingly.  Anyway...

About a month...maybe even two or three months ago, the author asked me if he could use my story in the fiction itself, assuming it won a small contest among other harem fics to appear in the story itself.  About a week after that, he informed me that I'd won...much to my amazement.

The chapter, the first of a few apparently, that uses my story, just came out.  Here's a link:



It's actually very good story, with just a few errors and whatnot in it, that are mostly inconsequential.

Just an FYI.

As an aside, yes, I did give him permission.


----------



## mortalone (Jul 12, 2007)

Hitokiri Battōsai said:


> Was the 5919 word A/N really neccesery, and no I didn't read it all just the perverted Hinata part.



It was definitely needed. And if you only counted 5919 words, you must have missed the brief author's note at the top of the chapter.

OH YEAH, I RULE! 6000 words of author's notes... Ahhhh...the life.

And yet the fans still love the work. Ah, excellent. I only wish my other two fictions would get that kind of attention. Then again, neither of them have really taken off yet. DG should take off in a big way over the next few chapters, and Path of Hatred won't really take off until the chuunin exams, where the real differences in Naruto's personality become evident.


----------



## mortalone (Jul 12, 2007)

It occurs to me that I'm stealing Omni's thread. That's very uncool of me.

About Dichotomy of Kazama Naruto (finally, I've got something for you!), how interested will Orochimaru be in Naruto? Will he be uninterested because the Kyuubi prevents Naruto from being possessed (a cannot possess the already possessed deal -- Edit: I assume that will be the case, though you may try to change it), or will he be very interested because Naruto has the potential for the Sharingan and can make that special healing chakra?

And how will the effect the Tsunade arc given that if Sandaime seals off Orochimaru's arms, Naruto may be the person Orochimaru wants to heal them? Or will saying anything give away something about the chuunin exams that you don't yet want to reveal?


----------



## Omni (Jul 12, 2007)

Meh, don't worry about stealing my thread or whatever.  I'm not that vindictive.

Yeah, talking about that would kinda give away a bit too much of the plot.  Suffice it to say that there will be stark similarities to canon, and also stark differences.  All in good time .


----------



## Shodai (Jul 13, 2007)

Omni said:


> Just FYI...
> 
> There's a fiction by the name of 'There's fanfiction about us!' out there.  It's a story wherein Naruto and company read various fanfictions online and react to them accordingly.  Anyway...
> 
> ...



That was awesome, very intresting. I'm going to read the rest now!


----------



## Ulfgar (Jul 13, 2007)

Good Story can wait till they get to the part where he encounters Inari.


----------



## mortalone (Jul 14, 2007)

Ah damn, not revealing anything, eh? I kind of like when there's enough to theorize, but not enough to know.


----------



## Shodai (Jul 14, 2007)

I like to be taken by suprise.



That sounded very wrong.



edit: After rereading chapter 2, i came across 



> We never recovered your mother’s body



Totally still alive.


----------



## Ulfgar (Jul 17, 2007)

interesting.


----------



## mortalone (Jul 17, 2007)

I bet Anko likes to be taken by surprise.


----------



## Shodai (Jul 18, 2007)

mortalone said:


> I bet Anko likes to be taken by surprise.



 



Anyway, i read your fic mort. I loved it! Can't wait until next chapter comes out!


It's been so long since last dichotomy chapter.... like a month


----------



## Ulfgar (Jul 18, 2007)

mortalone said:


> I bet Anko likes to be taken by surprise.



especially by me


----------



## Shodai (Jul 18, 2007)

*NO ME*


----------



## Ulfgar (Jul 18, 2007)

You are incorrect.


----------



## Omni (Jul 18, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> It's been so long since last dichotomy chapter.... like a month



I know .  

Unfortunately, authors have real lives too.  Mine just kinda...took off, if that makes any sense.  Add to that some crippling writers block, and you got yourself a shitty situation.

Patience!  I already swore that I would get chapter 12 out, and I will.


----------



## mortalone (Jul 18, 2007)

Guys, guys, guys, do we have to argue about who Anko likes to be taken by surprise from the most? Last time I checked, she liked it best with the Kage Bunshins anyway. Group action yo!


----------



## Shodai (Jul 19, 2007)

lol mort, that scene in your fanfic.... ingenious


----------



## Ulfgar (Jul 20, 2007)

What scene?


----------



## Neco (Jul 22, 2007)

Heres a whole story to Anko taking it.   Link removed


----------



## Ulfgar (Jul 23, 2007)

^Dammmmn. Nice.


----------



## Shodai (Jul 25, 2007)

Hitokiri Battōsai said:


> Heres a whole story to Anko taking it.   look when ando was last online


----------



## Ulfgar (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey Omni got an ETA for the chapter yet?


----------



## Shodai (Jul 25, 2007)

When i come back in 2 weeks from vacation i will be foaming from the mouth in anticipation of the next chapter... till then


----------



## Ulfgar (Jul 25, 2007)

I did not know that anticipation gave you rabies


----------



## lerlerson (Jul 28, 2007)

...*cries at lack of new chapter*

Thats right, not a single person here knows who I am.


----------



## Ulfgar (Jul 28, 2007)

greetings new dude. fortunatly you have seen the light so we not have to purge you for being a heretic.


----------



## kchi55 (Jul 28, 2007)

yeah... im starting to experience withdrawal symptoms from the lack of this chapter


----------



## Omni (Jul 28, 2007)

Gah!  Patience!  Damn it!

Writers block + life in high gear = late chapter!


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jul 29, 2007)

Omni said:


> Gah!  Patience!  Damn it!
> 
> Writers block + life in high gear = late chapter!



We are rooting for ye!


----------



## kchi55 (Jul 30, 2007)

ill help you write it


----------



## Omni (Jul 31, 2007)

kchi55 said:


> ill help you write it



I'm not the type to accept help.

I've started writing a bit.  It's a start anway.  Rather, it's a middle.  Bah, you know what I mean.

On an unrelated note, scotch and a cigar is a good thing.


----------



## pAuL- (Jul 31, 2007)

ahhh omni, please destroy your writerblock 

i want to know what is so special about iruka 

is he a jinchuuriki like naruto or something different? well i know you won't answer this question completely but some information would be awesome


----------



## Ulfgar (Aug 3, 2007)

I would also like to know about iruka but I won't know anything more until you post a new chapter. *cries*


----------



## Neco (Aug 9, 2007)

Bumping this up some and good luck writing.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 10, 2007)

i thought it was ready  in this week ... i guess you have problem with write block ... i will send pookie to you then cure your problem??


----------



## Shodai (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 10, 2007)

lol!!  i will whip Itachi easily ... 

i am very impatience not unlike Sasuke is emo-king


----------



## mortalone (Aug 11, 2007)

You are weak... Why are you weak?...


----------



## Shodai (Aug 11, 2007)

mortalone said:


> You are weak... Why are you weak?...



Because i lack......






.......... the latest Dichotomy Chapter.


----------



## Nuzents (Aug 11, 2007)

Just started reading, and into ch 5, I read the comments about the training and I don't see why people don't get it could help with charka control.  I mean, it did with the nature of charka.  Remember when Nuarto asked Asuma for tips about using the wind element, after he vanished the clones knew how to cut with wind better and did it after that.  Walking on a tree wouldn't be much different....

btw, I don't like how you made him not wear orange anymore, I mean, its his personality and I don't see that changing if you remove a seal, you may grow other tendecy like having the rage, but having your personality compeletly change overnight is a big jump.  I think you just don't like orange, he could tone it down, but all the way is weird.  And you must really hate Sakura, Naruto seems to be a punk over on her and that takes away his caring nature of how he treats others to a degree especially if they didn't do anything to him really.  IN the end I like most of it, that why i continue, i just have to say what I don't like.


----------



## mecketh (Aug 12, 2007)

Hum

I read all the chapters so far and I`m enjoyng a lot. I like the character development you´re building for sakura and hinata but Naruto is evolving in a way that I found a litle bit overpowered(he just started to be able to do everything) but Its still a litle bit too soon  to say that.

The end of  the 11 chapter was full of win^^ cant wait for the next one.

so far great work man
C


----------



## Ulfgar (Aug 17, 2007)

I am Dying here, please HALP.


----------



## Snowblind (Aug 18, 2007)

It's been two months.

Seriously, dude, this fanfiction is great, but if this is the update speed you can manage during the summer......


meh.

All I can ask for is for to do your best.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 18, 2007)

He had a lot of IRL issues. And when the next chapter comes out it'll be as big as about 5-10 "normal" fanfic chapters lol


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Aug 18, 2007)

vHae faith in Omni! But I have to agree a bit, it has been a long time since the last chapter hasn't it?


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 19, 2007)

not try new Fanfiction stories?? keep you company for while  it wont hurt you for new fanfiction..

or you check it out at my sig!!


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Aug 19, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> not try new Fanfiction stories?? keep you company for while  it wont hurt you for new fanfiction..
> 
> or you check it out at my sig!!



As you can see from my sig, I'm a huge fan of Seracs works, but I don't really have any other fanfic that I follow right now...hmmm thanks for the tip I will probably check some of those in your sig out.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 19, 2007)

several fanfiction will keep you company ....you will wont regret it! and i  hope Omai will ready give to us next chapter !!


----------



## Shodai (Aug 19, 2007)

He'll probably be done by september with a MASSIVE CHAPTER OF DOOM


----------



## bigbabidi (Aug 19, 2007)

In any case, take your time Omni/Thundereaper. If you've got real life obligations or lack the energy, inclination or whatever, no need to force yourself to rush the fic and write it at (x) speed, regardless of how many cries of 'Moar!' are sent in your direction.

Anyways, best of luck in your writing.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 20, 2007)

bigbabidi said:


> In any case, take your time Omni/Thundereaper. If you've got real life obligations or lack the energy, inclination or whatever, no need to force yourself to rush the fic and write it at (x) speed, regardless of how many cries of 'Moar!' are sent in your direction.
> 
> Anyways, best of luck in your writing.



Indeed, QFT


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Aug 20, 2007)

After all, this isn't his job, it's something he does just for us, without getting anything in return.


----------



## mortalone (Aug 20, 2007)

People just aren't used to this wait from him. He used to update like every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Aug 21, 2007)

I hope he hasn't run into any really serious trouble...

We are rooting for you Omni!


----------



## BrojoJojo (Aug 22, 2007)

*heres hoping Omni hasn't died*


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Aug 23, 2007)

Griff Hyral said:


> *heres hoping Omni hasn't died*



I *really* hope it isn't that serious, perhaps he is just having trouble with his computer? Or he has other (gasp!) stuff to do?

To get this thread of such fatalist subjects, I wonder: how do you think that the cliffhanger in the latest chapter will resolve?

I think that Kurenai will be stopped by Naruto and then he will somhow learn about what Zabuza and Haku did, I wonder how he will react...


----------



## Omni (Aug 23, 2007)

Gah, no, I'm not dead.

Just really _really *really*_ busy.

Even authors have real lives, heh .

Fear not.  I said it in chapter 2 didn't I?  Even if the updates are slower in coming, I'll still finish this thing.  Couple work with family with friends with getting really really drunk...and writers block...and...well, you see my dilemma.

I figure though, that I owe you dudes at the very least, a teaser.  I'll leave you with a tidbit about why/how Iruka is special.

Grief can make you do strange things.  People can even take advantage of it.

That's all .


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 23, 2007)

Omni is alive!!!  give to Omni break!!!! ( stare on Omni'face)


----------



## lerlerson (Aug 23, 2007)

W-w-w-w-wait! If you're going to post, give us an ETA, or at least tell us how far into the chapter you are, please???


----------



## Shodai (Aug 23, 2007)

Omni said:


> Gah, no, I'm not dead.
> 
> Just really _really *really*_ busy.
> 
> ...




WOOOOT


Okay, Iruka was depressed due to his parents deaths. 

1) Orochimaru gave him a curse seal! Bwahahah!

2) He figured out a way to go back in time to stop kyuubi, but failed and ended up causing his parents deaths, thus completing the cycle.

3) The big bad made him his slave and taught him some uber jutsus and powers


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Aug 23, 2007)

Omnis back! Keep working in your own pace we are, as always, rooting for ya!


----------



## Shodai (Aug 24, 2007)

Yondaime's name was revealed! All the fanfics are now wrong!


----------



## Omni (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah.  I know.  Throws a wrench into the works.

I have ideas though.  We'll see.  Might have to go back and edit a few chapters...hmmm...

Or...

OR...

Oooh, that's a good idea.

Right then.  I know what to do.  I'll be messing with the name of the fic shortly.


----------



## Failkage (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey omni, i've gotta say i'm really enjoying this fic and i can't wait for the next update.  It's a very well thought out alternate universe.  All the characters seem to be in character, especially the ones whose characters you changed, but i've got no complaints.  This is one of the best quality fics i have read and the amount of depth you give to each part of the story really puts fic above the rest.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 25, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Yondaime's name was revealed! All the fanfics are now wrong!





Omni said:


> Yeah.  I know.  Throws a wrench into the works.
> 
> I have ideas though.  We'll see.  Might have to go back and edit a few chapters...hmmm...
> 
> ...





i am supprissed by full of Fourth Hokage for full name ... ouch for Fanfiction ... i was shock by another shocker ...woman's names is Uzumaki Kushina mean Naruto's mother ???


----------



## BrojoJojo (Aug 25, 2007)

I love how the Yondaime's name means Oceanwind Port.


----------



## Neco (Aug 25, 2007)

My first thought when this chapter came out was "this is going to fuck up so many fanfics".


----------



## Omni (Aug 25, 2007)

Hitokiri Battōsai said:


> My first thought when this chapter came out was "this is going to fuck up so many fanfics".



Yeah.  That was my first thought when I saw the spoiler.  I've been brainstorming ways to incorporate it into my current fic without having to go back and edit every single freakin' chapter.

Mind you, the Uchiha thing stays...but...gah.

Totally throws a wrench into the works.


----------



## lerlerson (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, if you really wanted to go along with canon, you could simply make something crazy like 'Namikaze was his real name, but he told everybody but a select few that his name was Kazama Arashi because his father or mother was a disgraced ninja and he didn't want that burden', or something. And you could also have the mother thing as only his REALLY close friends knew that Misao was really Naruto's mom, most thought it was that other Uzumaki.


----------



## nygroover397 (Aug 26, 2007)

Omni,

I am new New to fan fiction.  Meaning I didn't even know that it existed.  But man I love your story. I discovered it a couple nights ago (friday night After I watched shipuuden 26) by accident.

I stayed up all night and read every word until about 11 am the next day.  I have A.D.D. (seriously - adult ADD not ADHD) so I am a slow reader.  i normally cannot read or concentrate on anything beyond simple monotonous tasks for more than 20 minutes without losing focus.  And the fact that I was able to read straight through for hours without losing my place is a testament to your writing and the connection that I made with it.  Even as I started to pass out dead tired I pushed through and finished.  

I noticed the date on the last post and was afraid that you had dropped the project.  I am so glad to read that you are working on the next installment.  This is great fix for us Naruto Fans. Even for us us thirty-something overgrown kids with ADD..

Thanks Bro!  Can't wait for the next one.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 26, 2007)

^^^ i believe that sums up how awesome your fic is.

The Namikaze Minato thing doesn't really change much in your fic, but the mother situation is rather troublesome. But no matter, your fic is awesome because of the situations Naruto finds himself in, and the relationships and confrontations between the characters, and the amount of description and detail you put in.

Besides, this is fanfiction, you can simply change part of the summary to saying "What if Naruto's mother WASN'T KUSHINA and really was Uchiha Misao"

Anyway, good luck with the newest chapter.

Besides, this opens the name "Arashi" for Nicknames/Sons/OCs


----------



## Neco (Aug 26, 2007)

You could change nothing and keep it "fiction".


----------



## cloystreng (Aug 27, 2007)

Its awesome.  Ive read all the chapters. Keep up the good work


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Aug 27, 2007)

Hitokiri Battōsai said:


> You could change nothing and keep it "fiction".



I agree. After all, you story has been (very good) fiction from the start. one more "artisitic" change wouldn't make it worse in any way.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 30, 2007)

76 days since update


----------



## Ulfgar (Aug 30, 2007)

Fucking depressing.


----------



## Neco (Aug 30, 2007)

Ya, its been awile.  To distract myself I started reading some of the fics of baby rapotors favorates (he has 184) and I'm almost done.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 31, 2007)

Konoha no Kīroi Senkō said:


> Ya, its been awile.  To distract myself I started reading some of the fics of baby rapotors favorates (he has 184) and I'm almost done.




i knew it!! it will you keep distract..,,,,  



any news about your fanfciotn of Dichotomy of Kazama Naruto...i wait for long time ...


----------



## BrojoJojo (Sep 1, 2007)

I think the revealing of the Fourth Hokage's name totally killed all of his inspiration.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Sep 1, 2007)

Ive just read the comments above but it hasnt actually said in writing that namikaze is narutos father. I no i might get ripped for this but it woudlnt be the first bombshell to be dropped in the narutoverse. 

i also agree with how many authors will be pissed now they no his name but still it shouldnt realli matter because its their story and most are AU or different from cannon. 

omni i abosolutly love your story its got to be amounst the greats of fanfiction i just love the way uve wrote your story and the actual storyline i know uve probaly already said this 1000 times but could you tell me how many chapters you've got planned for the story??


----------



## cloystreng (Sep 1, 2007)

Griff Hyral said:


> I think the revealing of the Fourth Hokage's name totally killed all of his inspiration.



I certainly hope not.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 1, 2007)

Doubt it, he has said many times he WILL finish the fic even if it takes him 20 years 

I have faith.


----------



## Omni (Sep 1, 2007)

Killed off my inspiration?  Hardly.  Just gives me something I have to work with...somehow.

Anyway, you all will be happy to know that Ch. 12 is probably about 75% done.  I sat down and pounded out about 10-12k words yesterday, and now that I'm on a roll, I have a pretty good idea of where I'm going.

This might end up being my largest chapter..._ever_.  There's a spot I want to get to...and it's ending up being more words than I thought it would be.  Regardless, it should be a good chapter.  Hopefully.

Then again, I never think my chapters are good.


----------



## Ulfgar (Sep 1, 2007)

Yo Omni have you put up or worked on teh NaruAnko story I am greatly anticipating it.


----------



## alexwill22 (Sep 1, 2007)

Omni, you are the fucking man!!  That's why I can't complain about how long it takes for you to complete a chapter, you write two to three months worth of quality material in one chapter.


----------



## Omni (Sep 1, 2007)

Ulfgar said:


> Yo Omni have you put up or worked on teh NaruAnko story I am greatly anticipating it.



I've got the prologue done...but I have to figure out how to write where I want to go w/ the story first. 



			
				alexwill22 said:
			
		

> Omni, you are the fucking man!! That's why I can't complain about how long it takes for you to complete a chapter, you write two to three months worth of quality material in one chapter.



Heh...thanks.  I try.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 2, 2007)

Simply brilliant, just started reading and I'm on the 5th chapter.
Just wondering though, how come it's been 2 months since you've updated?


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Sep 2, 2007)

KingXIII said:


> Simply brilliant, just started reading and I'm on the 5th chapter.
> Just wondering though, how come it's been 2 months since you've updated?



Because it will be such a freakingly awsome chapter that he gives us all time to arrange for paramedics to be standing by incase the awsomeness overtakes us.

Jokes aside (was that a joke?), the chapter will simple be really long this time, according to Omni himself. Yes-yes!


----------



## Shodai (Sep 2, 2007)

Yay. I'm sad you might not be continuing this story, but as long as you keep writing that's okay since whatever you write is godly


----------



## Omni (Sep 2, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Yay. I'm sad you might not be continuing this story, but as long as you keep writing that's okay since whatever you write is godly



Why wouldn't I continue this story?

It'll be finished.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 2, 2007)

Omni said:


> Why wouldn't I continue this story?
> 
> It'll be finished.



Ehm.... whoops! I thought in an above post you stated "This might be my last chapter.... ever" when instead you said "This might be my LARGEST chapter ever"


Silly me


----------



## Ulfgar (Sep 2, 2007)

Again Omni are you going to w\ork on the NaruAnko or will that be later?


----------



## Omni (Sep 2, 2007)

Ulfgar said:


> Again Omni are you going to w\ork on the NaruAnko or will that be later?



Probably later.  I'll work on that more when I feel particularly violent and bereft of morality.  That DOES happen every once in a while.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 2, 2007)

It's a good fanfic. Not the greatest though.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 2, 2007)

Renshi said:


> It's a good fanfic. Not the greatest though.



In my opinion it's one of, if not the best _written._

What do you think the *best* fanfic is then? I'll probably read it if you hold it that highly.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 2, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> In my opinion it's one of, if not the best _written._
> 
> What do you think the *best* fanfic is then? I'll probably read it if you hold it that highly.



It'll probably be one you've allready read anyway, something like Team 8 I guess. Although I agree with him, while this is an amazingly well done fic, there a few out there that I prefer.


----------



## Neco (Sep 2, 2007)

This is defiently in my top five, and thats saying alot since I've literly read hundreds.  If I had to guess I'm not far from 1000 stories read, all 40k+ words.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 2, 2007)

'Nine Tailed Serpent' is growing on me a lot. That's one of my all time fave's. Anyone read it?


----------



## Omni (Sep 2, 2007)

Renshi said:


> It's a good fanfic. Not the greatest though.



I'm always up for some constructive criticism as to how I can make my stuff better.

And yeah, this certainly isn't the greatest out there.  That much I acknowledge.



> 'Nine Tailed Serpent' is growing on me a lot. That's one of my all time fave's. Anyone read it?



Read it...I liked it, up until he killed off Temari.  That just doesn't sit well with me.  It's a great fic, don't get me wrong, but I'm not reading a story to be depressed.  If that makes any sense.


----------



## Ucal (Sep 2, 2007)

Omni said:


> I'm always up for some constructive criticism as to how I can make my stuff better.



I feel that you have made Naruto too powerful.  Such is common in NaruHarem fics.  He isn't quite a Gary Stu because the other characters get their share of development (quite a bit actually, good job!), but long experience with the Fanfiction community has taught me to be wary with AU fics where Naruto is powerful from the start.  

And it isn't even your fault.  I blame Kishi.  He had to add in the Kage Bushin Training Plot device, that fanfiction writers cannot help but abuse (not that you are doing that.)  If anything, I commend you for your ability to focus on Team 7's development, rather than just Naruto's.

Finally, Naruto's character himself.  Part of the appeal for me of Naruto's character is his goofyness, and the fact that despite that, he still succeeds.  A trickster if you will.  This Naruto is a completely different character.  A good one, but they are only similar really in Name, and some Jutsu usage.  I see potential for him to come back to something of that mind set with exposure to  a certain foxy, new character (don't want to reveal too much to the newer audience)

But now, I feel like the Comic Book Guy from the simpsons.  Getting all nit picky over minor points.  This is a great story.


----------



## Omni (Sep 2, 2007)

Ucal said:


> I feel that you have made Naruto too powerful.  Such is common in NaruHarem fics.  He isn't quite a Gary Stu because the other characters get their share of development (quite a bit actually, good job!), but long experience with the Fanfiction community has taught me to be wary with AU fics where Naruto is powerful from the start.
> 
> And it isn't even your fault.  I blame Kishi.  He had to add in the Kage Bushin Training Plot device, that fanfiction writers cannot help but abuse (not that you are doing that.)  If anything, I commend you for your ability to focus on Team 7's development, rather than just Naruto's.
> 
> ...



All valid points.  Thanks, I'll keep that stuff in mind .

On your thing about his personality though...in reality, I'm taking quite a bit of artistic liscense with it.

The thing is?  I cannot freakin' write a goofy Naruto.

Honestly, I can't.  Not that I don't want to, but either my own personality, or the fact that I don't quite get how logically, he can be the way he is, stands in my way.

I had to find a way to make him much more...I guess, closer to my own thought processes.  Not to say that he's some SI insert, far from it.  Rather, I just wanted to make him more logical, more rational...perhaps a bit darker in the process.  I wanted to infuse a tad bit of reality into the situation.  Not sure if I managed that or not.

But thanks, honestly, for the comments.  Authors cannot improve without knowing what they're doing wrong and what they're doing right.


----------



## Ulfgar (Sep 3, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> 'Nine Tailed Serpent' is growing on me a lot. That's one of my all time fave's. Anyone read it?



It is Awesomeness. NaruAnkoHana FTW!


----------



## Ucal (Sep 3, 2007)

Omni said:


> The thing is?  I cannot freakin' write a goofy Naruto.
> 
> Honestly, I can't.  Not that I don't want to, but either my own personality, or the fact that I don't quite get how logically, he can be the way he is, stands in my way.
> 
> I had to find a way to make him much more...I guess, closer to my own thought processes.  Not to say that he's some SI insert, far from it.  Rather, I just wanted to make him more logical, more rational...perhaps a bit darker in the process.  I wanted to infuse a tad bit of reality into the situation.  Not sure if I managed that or not.



I don't really mind, it makes for a great story.  Naruto does act the way I believe a serious shinobi would, so you succeeded in infusing reality into the situation.  Keep writing!


----------



## lambadi (Sep 3, 2007)

Have you considered giving Naruto a more dual-sided personality, like Kakashi in canon? Not so much making him goofy, but more playful, when outside of combat?

I think you're still at a point where this side of his personality could be developed rationally, since so much of his personality was altered from the removal of the seal that he _could_ still need time to balance it all out, not to mention influence from his new housemate


----------



## Omni (Sep 3, 2007)

lambadi said:


> _*Have you considered giving Naruto a more dual-sided personality*_





Yes...yes I have.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 3, 2007)

Omni said:


> Yes...yes I have.



:amazed


Uh-oh. This could mean something.


----------



## Ulfgar (Sep 3, 2007)

MPD FTW!!!!!


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Sep 3, 2007)

Possible spoilers? Me like much, yes-yes!

*snuffs some warpstone in shear happiness*

Kakashi is always intresting, havn't seen too mcuh of him in your story (yet!). So far he seems quite serious too.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 3, 2007)

Fanfiction.net is broken

DAMNIT, i wanted to read legacy ;_;


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Sep 3, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Fanfiction.net is broken
> 
> DAMNIT, i wanted to read legacy ;_;



A Naruto fic? No link in your sig...


----------



## Snowblind (Sep 3, 2007)

FF.net is a very unreliable website.

He means Legacy of the Rasengan, problably


----------



## alexwill22 (Sep 3, 2007)

I think he means this one:


----------



## The Digital God (Sep 3, 2007)

no he means legacy by Sonic(somenumbershere)
just got updated


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Sep 4, 2007)

*Thanks*



alexwill22 said:


> I think he means this one:



Thank you, I'll check it out!


----------



## Shodai (Sep 4, 2007)

Just got up... fanfiction.net better be up! Time to read legacy!

What other well known/used sites are there btw?


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 4, 2007)

fanfiction have updated overnight daily ...mean you can't access it for while ...


Naruto  Legacy is what kind of drama or what pairing with naruto??


----------



## Shodai (Sep 4, 2007)

Naruto x OC

I didn't really like it, i don't think the writing was of a high enough quality...


----------



## Omni (Sep 4, 2007)

God I can't write angst.  I just can't.  It isn't in my blood.

Regardless, I _did_.  Got past that little hurdle.

I won't be giving any ETA's, because invariably, that invokes Murphy's Law, but...with any luck...

*Soon*.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Sep 4, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Just got up... fanfiction.net better be up! Time to read legacy!
> 
> What other well known/used sites are there btw?



 has a pretty good sorting system.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 4, 2007)

Omni/Thundereaper, I know you probably get a lot of comments like this, but your fic is definitely, in my opinion, amongst the best Naruto fanfics on Fanfiction.net, and the sheer _amount_ you put into chapters is amazing. I struggle to fit 5K+ per chapter, whilst you seem to do 40K+ effortlessly... Do you have any tips for an aspiring writer on how exactly to add the level of detail to a fic that you do?


----------



## Omni (Sep 4, 2007)

Panzergeist said:


> Omni/Thundereaper, I know you probably get a lot of comments like this, but your fic is definitely, in my opinion, amongst the best Naruto fanfics on Fanfiction.net, and the sheer _amount_ you put into chapters is amazing. I struggle to fit 5K+ per chapter, whilst you seem to do 40K+ effortlessly... Do you have any tips for an aspiring writer on how exactly to add the level of detail to a fic that you do?



The first thing you have to do, is forget that you're writing a story.

Instead, you're putting your imagination in words.

I know, it sounds corny as fuck, but that's the basic gist of it.  If you get a scene in your head...say...Naruto battling a bunch of ninja, instead of trying to write what it would be like, imagine it in your head, and then describe what's happening in your head from whatever perspective you're writing in.  If you imagine that Naruto is smiling evilly, then include that.  If you imagine that the nin's blood spray goes twenty feet, then include that.  If you imagine that Naruto cuts off some poor fuckers head and drinks his blood, then include that.

Details are paramount.  For instance.

_Naruto went at the ninja and cut off his head.  Blood sprayed everywhere.  His enemies got frightened and ran away.  Naruto smiled._

That's...cool.  Yeah.  But you can make it better.

_Naruto charged at the ninja smirking at him, just out of his reach.  Closing the distance quickly, he wiped the smirk off the nin's face by literally cutting it off, relishing the feeling of the man's lifeblood coating his hands and staining his hair.  The ninja's cohorts, now covered with their comrade's blood, ran screaming.  Naruto just gazed at the stump where the Ninja's head used to rest, and smiled.

_Cooler, right?  That's because it didn't skimp on the detail.  If you imagine it in your head, try to make the reader imagine it mostly the same way, at least emotionally. Obviously, you don't have to describe every little detail...leave some of it to the readers imagination...but describe enough so that the reader really _gets_ what you're trying to convey.  

The first paragraph was dead and lifeless.  The second one conveyed Naruto's mindset of being a merciless killing machine without remorse.  There's a huge difference there.  It's all in the details, and how you convey emotion, setting, atmosphere, and character depth.

If you're a fast typist, then it should come rather easily.  Even if you're not, just slow yourself down a bit.  Personally, I type ~80wpm, so it's never been a huge deal for me.

A picture is worth a thousand words, and you think in pictures, often moving pictures.  So you're already working from a deficit.  Just imagine that you can never really write enough to satisfy yourself.  That's why I always think my chapters suck, because I KNOW there's more I can include, but if I do, it'll fuck things up.  If I were making an OVA, it'd be different.

Convey emotion.  Convey mindset.  Make the reader _feel_ what your character is feeling.  If Naruto is supposed to be cold and detached, then by god, include as little detail about his thought processes as possible, but as much about his posture as you can.  The reader perceives this as being cold, but at the same time, they get information from his actions, not words.  Just like a character in the story would.

See what I'm getting at?  The reader is a character in the story, just invisible and looking on from an omnipotent viewpoint.  Give them just enough information to get them absolutely enthralled, but not so much as to bore them to tears with detail.

Anyway, that's about all of it.  And no, I didn't take creative writing or whatever in High School...I've just always been good with this stuff.

Now...I need to go work on my lemons...


----------



## Shodai (Sep 4, 2007)

Lemon in next chapter?

LOL AWESOME 



Also, that is some brilliant advice.


----------



## Omni (Sep 4, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Lemon in next chapter?
> 
> LOL AWESOME
> 
> ...



Gah, no lemon in the next chapter.  I'm just practicing them.  For one shots.


----------



## Failkage (Sep 4, 2007)

Omni said:


> _Naruto charged at the ninja smirking at him, just out of his reach.  Closing the distance quickly, he wiped the smirk off the nin's face by literally cutting it off, relishing the feeling of the man's lifeblood coating his hands and staining his hair.  The ninja's cohorts, now covered with their comrade's blood, ran screaming.  Naruto just gazed at the stump where the Ninja's head used to rest, and smiled.
> 
> _



Wow was that on the spot?  I've gotta say you have a vivid yet very morbid imagination.  That's awesome though, explains the quality of the fight scenes so far in the story.


----------



## Omni (Sep 4, 2007)

Failkage said:


> Wow was that on the spot?  I've gotta say you have a vivid yet very morbid imagination.  That's awesome though, explains the quality of the fight scenes so far in the story.



I'm a fan of Hellsing.  Bloody and gory fight scenes are a must.  Besides, you don't think that a kunai to the vest would be bloodless, do you?

You'd bleed like a stuck pig.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Sep 5, 2007)

Omni said:


> I'm a fan of Hellsing.  Bloody and gory fight scenes are a must.  Besides, you don't think that a kunai to the vest would be bloodless, do you?
> 
> You'd bleed like a stuck pig.



A Hellsing fan?? Good taste there!

Now I see where all the inspiration for your (good) fighting scenes are comming from....the Rio hotel perhaps?


----------



## BrojoJojo (Sep 5, 2007)

Eeew, Hellsing. MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## Omni (Sep 5, 2007)

Ninjaguiden said:


> A Hellsing fan?? Good taste there!
> 
> Now I see where all the inspiration for your (good) fighting scenes are comming from....the Rio hotel perhaps?



...Perhaps. 




			
				Failkage said:
			
		

> Wow was that on the spot? I've gotta say you have a vivid yet very morbid imagination. That's awesome though, explains the quality of the fight scenes so far in the story.



My imagination isn't morbid...it's just very very _fun_.  I know enough about anatomy to know what actually happens to a human body when they get cut with a sword, and I know enough about insanity to know how to enjoy it.  :seto

Sanity is so overrated .


----------



## Shodai (Sep 5, 2007)

This is disturbing, yet ........................... continue.


----------



## Omni (Sep 11, 2007)

25k words and counting.  Got at least another 10k to go.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 11, 2007)

lol when can we expect this


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 11, 2007)

i hope it will ready by weekend for me becasue i will read with my snack (pizza) hehe  

thank you for deal with us ( we are complain  alway !!)


----------



## Shodai (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm predicting this time next week, perhaps the weekend after.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Sep 11, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> I'm predicting this time next week, perhaps the weekend after.



Sounds probable, waiting with bated breath!


----------



## lerlerson (Sep 14, 2007)

Ugh, even MORE weird plot-twists fanfic-screwing-up plot elements in 370. Bah. At least we know Madara looked like a queer.

Anyways, I was curious, Omni, if you ever thought of being a full-time writer. Like, a job. You're certainly good enough at writing stories I would buy in an already created universe, it couldn't be too hard for you to write a story with all your own original plot elements... right?


----------



## Omni (Sep 15, 2007)

lerlerson said:


> Ugh, even MORE weird plot-twists fanfic-screwing-up plot elements in 370. Bah. At least we know Madara looked like a queer.
> 
> Anyways, I was curious, Omni, if you ever thought of being a full-time writer. Like, a job. You're certainly good enough at writing stories I would buy in an already created universe, it couldn't be too hard for you to write a story with all your own original plot elements... right?



I know.  I'm just gonna keep writing like I have, and then edit later for manga-posterity.  At some point though, I'll just have to go completely AU, I'm sure.

As for the full-time writer thing...I've thought about it, sure...but I don't think I'm quite good enough for it yet.  We'll see 

As for the story!  Not this weekend, but I'm almost done.  Really.  Very close.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 16, 2007)

Hm. How the hell did Madara summon Kyuubi? I think i prefer your explanation, heh. I think the manga story line is going to reveal a MASSIVE conspiricy, like why the villages were founded and stuff, and basically everyone's been manipulated by Madara.


----------



## Jallen (Sep 18, 2007)

Omni said:


> At some point though, I'll just have to go completely AU, I'm sure.



Eh, the story is already AU anyway, so who cares?  I'd probably leave it the way it is and continue.  Though it's your story so do whatever the frell you want with it.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 19, 2007)

no other hint of when we're getting the next chap omni? hopefully within the week...


----------



## Shodai (Sep 19, 2007)

I estimate Saturday-Tuesday.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Sep 19, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> I estimate Saturday-Tuesday.



I have the feeling that the more hopefull dates we set, the more dissapointed we will be we it doesn't arrive...

Anyway, I have TF2 to keep me occupied, among other things.

Good luck with the latest chapter Omni!


----------



## Ulfgar (Sep 19, 2007)

^ TF2? What is?


----------



## cyrusII (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow, read the first chapter and I gotta say its a VERY interesting view on things. Though I admit I would have liked it better if they Kyuubi's features were slowly put into Naruto over a week or so.


----------



## Neco (Sep 19, 2007)

I estimate 2007-2010, I know I'm right.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 20, 2007)

cyrusII said:


> Wow, read the first chapter and I gotta say its a VERY interesting view on things. Though I admit I would have liked it better if they Kyuubi's features were slowly put into Naruto over a week or so.



How would that have worked? Then he wouldnt have been new Naruto for the Academy and Bell test, two cruicial things in the story


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Sep 20, 2007)

Ulfgar said:


> ^ TF2? What is?



Team Fortress 2!


----------



## Shodai (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm watching all of bleach.  Just saw episode 60. WTF AIZEN?! That's some seriously plot twist no jutsu right there!


----------



## fraj (Sep 20, 2007)

that is wicked 
write more!!!


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Sep 21, 2007)

Cyph3r, did you make all the art in you sig? If that is the case it is really awsome!

Oh, and what happened to the cool Naruto avatar you had?


----------



## cyrusII (Sep 21, 2007)

I have just noticed it has been 2 months since the last update on Fanfiction.net


Has he postponed it in anyway or just fell of the face of the earth?


----------



## Shodai (Sep 22, 2007)

cyrusII said:


> I have just noticed it has been 2 months since the last update on Fanfiction.net
> 
> 
> Has he postponed it in anyway or just fell of the face of the earth?



Actually, 3 months




> Cyph3r, did you make all the art in you sig? If that is the case it is really awsome!
> 
> Oh, and what happened to the cool Naruto avatar you had?



I take other pictures and modify them in photoshop. I don't draw them. Never take credit, never will......

My other avatar? I got bored of it... I get bored of having the same thing quite fast... i'll probably make a new avvy/sig today


----------



## Ulfgar (Sep 23, 2007)

cyrusII said:


> I have just noticed it has been 2 months since the last update on Fanfiction.net
> 
> 
> Has he postponed it in anyway or just fell of the face of the earth?



Welcome, Fortunately you are also not a heretic or I would have to burninate you and destroy your planet.


----------



## Omni (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm stuck on angst!  God damn it!

Fucking angst, hanging me up...


----------



## BrojoJojo (Sep 25, 2007)

Omni said:


> I'm stuck on angst!  God damn it!
> 
> Fucking angst, hanging me up...


Watch a puppy get kicked, youll feel th angst.


----------



## bigbabidi (Sep 25, 2007)

Indeed, and according to rumor, I hear that watching a baby getting punched always does the trick.


----------



## Ulfgar (Sep 25, 2007)

SOmething to Cheer Omni up.


----------



## Neco (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow ulfgar... just wow.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Sep 26, 2007)

Halos...in...SPACE!


----------



## Shodai (Sep 26, 2007)

Good luck Omni


----------



## Omni (Sep 26, 2007)

bigbabidi said:


> Indeed, and according to rumor, I hear that watching a baby getting punched always does the trick.



When can we expect an update on the filler-chicks-harem fic?  Love that thing.  I've always thought that the filler chicks would be perfect for him.

Another update.  It's working, sorta, if I have coffee.  Lots and lots of coffee.  So, assuming I don't run out anytime soon, I can write angst.  Yay!


----------



## BrojoJojo (Sep 26, 2007)

Yay! Maybe an update soon!


----------



## bigbabidi (Sep 26, 2007)

Omni said:
			
		

> When can we expect an update on the filler-chicks-harem fic? Love that thing. I've always thought that the filler chicks would be perfect for him.


It's... goin' (over 5K words at the moment). With so many plot ideas in my mind, I always end up writing something else when I intend to work on that. It'll come. Eventually. I actually posted a couple snippets of it on the Rokudaime forums and TFF. The girl primarily featured in the next chapter is Yakumo. Pale girls ftw! 

Back on topic, take your time, savor the coffee and keep writin' whenever you can.


----------



## Ulfgar (Oct 1, 2007)

Necromancy!
oh and funnies
If Religion and Politics were characters on a soap opera, Religion would be the one that goes insane with jealousy over Politics' intimate relationship with Reality, and secretly murder Politics in the night, skin the corpse, and run around its apartment wearing the skin like a cape shouting "My votes now! All votes for me! Wheeee!"


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 3, 2007)

bump to remind omni that he has a fic and some eager fans on the virge of giving up lol


----------



## Omni (Oct 3, 2007)

uchiha-alia said:


> bump to remind omni that he has a fic and some eager fans on the virge of giving up lol



Don't give up!  Soon!  SOOOOON.  Hopefully.

Do you know how hard it is to write almost 30k words?  Most people can barely do 10k, and even though I COULD write 30k words in a sitting, writing 30k words of QUALITY is hard work.

Patience, pleeeeeease.  Really, even I'm disappointed at how long this is taking, but I ain't gonna throw something out there if it isn't up to standards.  Sowwy.

Soon.  God, hopefully, soon.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 4, 2007)

I still retain faith in the Omni.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 4, 2007)

lol im close to giving up but i wont yet. as for omni, couldnt you just write 10k per chap? 15k? i mean i appreciate the long chapters (VERY long) but it is a bit of a bother waiting months at a time...


----------



## Omni (Oct 5, 2007)

Have faith once more, Brethren.  Chapter 12 is up.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 5, 2007)

HOLY SHIT

*GOES TO READ*


I don't care if it's 1AM lol, i'm reading this shit. (I don't think it's shit, just a saying)


----------



## BrojoJojo (Oct 5, 2007)

*just orgasmed rather feverently*


----------



## Shodai (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm about 75% of the way through. It's awesome so far!

Best bits so far: Naruto and Haku moment, Zabuza's hilarious comments, Naruto summoning army = win



Edit: Finished. Love the chapter as usual, but I'm concerned with adding Sakura to the harem. To be honest, can't some of the girls just admire Naruto and feel a bit more attached to him than "friendship" rather than all out love? I can see Hinata + Haku "loving" him, but TenTen and Ino at the moment just "care" for him, and Sakura... friendship.. 

Don't give in to public pressure! Your story!


Anyway, great chapter, but perhaps you go into _too _much detail sometimes.... this could be why you're still on the wave arc! Hehe... Ah well, I await eagerly until next chapter!

Chapter 12: 9/10


----------



## Ulfgar (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah Omni whatever you do, *do not* put Sakura in the Harem. you will IMO ruin the story not only for me but for almost everyone, and you will have fucked up Naruto's new characterization. Dont listen o the NaruSaku tards.


----------



## Snowblind (Oct 6, 2007)

There is a clear-cut boundary between friendship and 'love.'

The Sakura whom you've created in this fic will NEVER cross that line, except if you intend to make her go OC.

Besides, what's the point of making her a part of the harem.

Naruto has enough gurls to tentacle rape already. Just imagine a twelve-way sex orgy of Naruto, 100 Kagebunshin, Anko, Hinata, Haku, Ino, TenTen, Tsunami, Shizune, Kakashi, FemKyuu, Kakashi, and finally Kurenai. Sounds extra kinky.

*drools*


----------



## Failkage (Oct 6, 2007)

Great chapter as usual.  I wish you the best of luck in continuing it.  I agree that there is really no need for Sakura to be in the harem.  It would ruin the dynamic already established between the two.  Besides, he already has five what difference would one more make except for creating more work for the author.  But anyway, can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Neco (Oct 6, 2007)

New chapter... drool slowly falls on keyboard.  I think I should go back and reread the story in order to understand the chapter since it has been awhile.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 6, 2007)

I think the best chapters were when Naruto had a formal meeting/dinner with Hiashi, and when they assualted the wave town.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 6, 2007)

finally omni, thx, i only realised now that chap 12 was out, off to read..


----------



## BrojoJojo (Oct 6, 2007)

Im posting in here just so its my 450th post.

Don't add Sakura to the Harem O^O Please O^O


----------



## pAuL- (Oct 6, 2007)

very awesome chapter!!

keep it up, dude, i want a update soon.. hopefully we have not to wait so long=)


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 7, 2007)

lol Paul, an update soon? dont count on it, you can count on another huge chap in a month or two though.

anyways lol omni you're mean, all that writing and the action didnt even start, but i suppose thats quality in youre writing. great chap like usual, and i hope next chap will be just as good if not better (it promises to be better with all the action). try not to take too long either 

and dont put sakura in the harem


----------



## Ulfgar (Oct 7, 2007)

Wait Omni so youre setting is thousands of years in future.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 7, 2007)

Makes sense.


Anyway Omni, i've seen from lurking around the interwebs that you offered to continue 'The Ice Princess of Konoha'. Read it today, and I loved it. 

Could this be why you took so long? Hehehe..... all that "real life" nonsense was the cover up the fact that you've been writing chapter 6 of tIPoK! 

- Cyph3r, Internet Detective.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 7, 2007)

^ lol making assumptions isnt fair... s'long as we dont wait TOO long for chap 13...


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Oct 8, 2007)

Hmm, is anyone else having trouble using fanfiction.net? I just get an error message when I try to search.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 8, 2007)

Ninjaguiden said:


> Hmm, is anyone else having trouble using fanfiction.net? I just get an error message when I try to search.



Same here.... 


Also, look here went on a mini-rant about him


----------



## BrojoJojo (Oct 9, 2007)

...Omni is continuing the Ice Princess of Konoha?! That fic can only get better if he writes it!


----------



## Shodai (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't think he is, it's just a very remote possibility


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Oct 9, 2007)

Has Omni updated the fic? Because I can not find his profile or story on ff.net...


----------



## Omni (Oct 9, 2007)

Ninjaguiden said:


> Has Omni updated the fic? Because I can not find his profile or story on ff.net...



Huh.  That's freakin' weird.  I can go to my own profile page and story easily.

Anyone else have this problem?

Oh, and Cyp3r?  You are not Detective Conan.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 9, 2007)

Omni said:


> Huh.  That's freakin' weird.  I can go to my own profile page and story easily.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Oh, and Cyp3r?  You are not Detective Conan.




1. I can find your story just fine. Then again, everysingle fic i follow is bookmarked.


2. I notice you didn't deny my accusations


----------



## Diamond (Oct 9, 2007)

I've read the new chapter and it was --->


----------



## Neji33 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey i am back Omni great update


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Oct 10, 2007)

Yay! The site is finally working for me!

Off to read the latest chapter as we speak.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 10, 2007)

Chapter 13: ""NAURTO KEELD PEEPLE, LOL, THE END."

It's official.


----------



## Omni (Oct 10, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Chapter 13: ""NAURTO KEELD PEEPLE, LOL, THE END."
> 
> It's official.



Lol.  Coffee topic ftw.


----------



## Ulfgar (Oct 10, 2007)

Wait Omni so this setting puts Naruto far in the future yes?


----------



## Omni (Oct 10, 2007)

Ulfgar said:


> Wait Omni so this setting puts Naruto far in the future yes?



Basically.


----------



## daemon452 (Oct 14, 2007)

hey Omni, i just thought i would say that i think your fic is one of the best out there, and if you decided to take up Ice princess i could see you taking it in a very nice direction.  just thought i would say hi and good luck on the stories.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 14, 2007)

LOL...

Omni should really quell these rumours.....






Or confirm them!


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Oct 14, 2007)

Finsihed the new chapter, and I have to say that your evolution of Zabuza and Haku is working out really great. Same with Narutos fox army, it seems that you are true to you claim about not making the foxes too powerfull.

Keep up the (very) good work!


----------



## josiassterling (Oct 22, 2007)

hey im new here but have been a fan for some time now
chap 12 was ridicudydonculous...thats right i JUST SAID THAT
also how is chap 13 coming 
50% done? 68% done?
i need percentages!!


----------



## Shodai (Oct 23, 2007)

I estimate 10-20%


----------



## josiassterling (Oct 23, 2007)

awww great
well i expected as much
just hope we dont have to wait...a...long...time....
u like what i just did right there
yeah im the fuckin man


----------



## josiassterling (Oct 23, 2007)

also go on youtube and type in powerthirst and watch it 
it'll blow ur brains out of ur ass cheeks


----------



## Shodai (Oct 23, 2007)

What the fuck? Are you

1) Really stupid

2) A plant

or

3) Extremely High?

Nonetheless,


----------



## josiassterling (Oct 24, 2007)

ALL THREE...
Plus im Dutch


nah jus kidding


----------



## josiassterling (Oct 24, 2007)

but have u watched it?
if u havent u should its funny


----------



## josiassterling (Nov 2, 2007)

hey omni you still there?
do u think u could give us a progress report on the chap
thanks


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Omni, are you still having trouble with the angst parts? Keep writing, you have a lot of fans here who love your story!


----------



## josiassterling (Nov 4, 2007)

cha Omni
dont let angst get u down
live ur life like its "Golden"(Jill Scott)


----------



## Ulfgar (Nov 5, 2007)

Omni 
Aslan is what Jesus would have been if the Bible had been written by an American. After his "sacrifice", he comes back with a huge army and bites his enemy's fucking head off. Much cooler. -Darth Wong 

Please don't be down. I have to find funnies that normal people will laugh at when you are sad.


----------



## Omni (Nov 5, 2007)

Whaa?  Who said I was down?

It's coming along easier than the last chapter was.  Considerably easier.

Also, I'm working on a few plotbunnies that are running around in my head.  For times when I'm not 'inspired' to write dichotomy.


----------



## pAuL- (Nov 6, 2007)

can you tell us the progress of the chapter? 

i mean how many percent you already have finished =)


----------



## Ulfgar (Nov 6, 2007)

Omni said:


> Whaa?  Who said I was down?
> 
> It's coming along easier than the last chapter was.  Considerably easier.
> 
> Also, I'm working on a few plotbunnies that are running around in my head.  For times when I'm not 'inspired' to write dichotomy.



You have begun the NaruAnko fic? Most excellent.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Nov 6, 2007)

Omni said:


> Whaa?  Who said I was down?
> 
> It's coming along easier than the last chapter was.  Considerably easier.
> 
> Also, I'm working on a few plotbunnies that are running around in my head.  For times when I'm not 'inspired' to write dichotomy.



Glad to hear it Omni! Considering the quality of dichtomy, your other works might be worth checking out too...


----------



## Genkurō (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey,
I haven't posted here before so I just wanted to make a few comments. Great story, from the moment he woke up and made that first entry into the "Do Not Open Until Puberty" file I was hooked. I haven't read a story that made me laugh that hard in a while. But yours just keeps on throwing those out there. To be perfectly honest, I very rarely read Naruto/Harem fics but yours has been a pleasant exception to the rule.

As for Sakura, I think by this point it'd be detrimental to the story to add her to the harem, at least at the point. Maybe if your planning on any sort of time skip or anything to give her some time to mature. However the way you've written her up till now (in my opinion at least) she's little better that a naive academy student. Naruto, especially a Naruto like yours, would need someone on par with him or at the very least someone he didn't have to carry around so that she could keep up.

Regardless, I rather like the current selection although I hope you won't take it amiss if I say that Kyuubi by far is best suited to him. I'm also quite interested in how this Iruka/Anko thing will play out. And your portrayal of Zabuza was classic. I can easily see him spouting those lines about Kurenai. That there might be an interesting path to pursue. Oh, so much to do and so little time. 

Anyways, great story... keep writing. I'm eagerly awaiting the next installment. I never really did like Stone anyway. And a little bloodlust can go a long ways. But there's no such thing as too much of a good thing, right? kyu


----------



## Ulfgar (Nov 13, 2007)

Converted more noobs we have, EXCELLENT.  Anyway Welcome to NF!


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Nov 14, 2007)

Ulfgar said:


> Converted more noobs we have, EXCELLENT.  Anyway Welcome to NF!



New blood is always good, welcome to the Dichotomy!


----------



## josiassterling (Nov 15, 2007)

yo so omni how much progress have u made
50% or 68%
maybe even 72.8%?


----------



## WolfLord04 (Nov 17, 2007)

whats the progress on the update?


----------



## josiassterling (Nov 17, 2007)

we dont really know because Omninator Man 3000 hasn't told us yet...
and yes i know his name isn't Omninator Man 3000... i just thought it would be funny...


----------



## Shodai (Nov 18, 2007)

Omni, your gonna have to change the canon storyline a lot to actually make this _finishable_. Considering the wave arc likely wont end until chapter 14-15, the chuunin exams are going to be long. What are you plans for Akatsuki btw?


----------



## pAuL- (Nov 18, 2007)

i hope he finishes the story until i die ^^


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Nov 19, 2007)

pAuL- said:


> i hope he finishes the story until i die ^^



I wouldnt worry about that, he is very reliable unlike Serac who hasn't updated for  a loong time ( still like him though).


----------



## josiassterling (Nov 20, 2007)

yo where is omni?
i havent seen him in a while...making me kinda sad
sad enough to put the crying smiley face next to my comment...but i cant find them...


----------



## Ulfgar (Nov 23, 2007)

Bumpageness


----------



## Shodai (Nov 25, 2007)

Real Life is probably owning him again


----------



## Omni (Nov 25, 2007)

Nah, just thanksgiving and all that good stuff.  Family, friends, scotch, cigars and football.  What more can a man ask for?

Anywho, it's coming along well.  No percentage or ETA (I've learned my lesson w/ those), but it is coming along regardless.


----------



## josiassterling (Nov 26, 2007)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
omninator man 3000 has responded
yo.....the sky is the limit...lil wayne


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Nov 27, 2007)

Omni said:


> Nah, just thanksgiving and all that good stuff.  Family, friends, scotch, cigars and football.  What more can a man ask for?
> 
> Anywho, it's coming along well.  No percentage or ETA (I've learned my lesson w/ those), but it is coming along regardless.



Nice to hear from you, and I hope everyone had a great thanksgiving!

I'm swede though so we don't celebrate that...


----------



## Ulfgar (Nov 27, 2007)

Your missing out man. Thanksgiving=WIN.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Nov 29, 2007)

Ulfgar said:


> Your missing out man. Thanksgiving=WIN.



Loads of food and friends are always good in my book, so yeah.

Anyway take your time omni, I have rise of the tau to keep me plenty occupied.


----------



## granreycero (Nov 29, 2007)

This is one of my favorite stories. Keep up the good work!


----------



## BVB (Dec 1, 2007)

granreycero said:


> This is one of my favorite stories. Keep up the good work!



QFT.

I've read the whole story last night.

It was awesome.. I loved the fun moments! =)

Hope you update soon, Omni.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 6, 2007)

This is quite possibly the greatest story ever.  There isn't an overabundance of violence or romance or character development.  Somehow, you, Omni, managed to find the middle ground, making a great story.  I can't wait to see what happens next.  Keep up the good work, and please don't make us wait too long for the next update!!!!


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 6, 2007)

forgotten_hero said:


> This is quite possibly the greatest story ever.  There isn't an overabundance of violence or romance or character development.  Somehow, you, Omni, managed to find the middle ground, making a great story.  I can't wait to see what happens next.  Keep up the good work, and please don't make us wait too long for the next update!!!!



I don't mean to be asskissing but, IMHO opinion one of the best points has to be the subtle, yet effective humour, especially Inari. No overdrive gags or slapstick (most of the time anyway) which works well with the rest of the story.


----------



## Ulfgar (Dec 6, 2007)

Ninjaguiden said:


> I don't mean to be asskissing but, IMHO opinion one of the best points has to be the subtle, yet effective humour, especially Inari. No overdrive gags or slapstick (most of the time anyway) which works well with the rest of the story.



Yeah this fic is pretty high quality the only fic I can think of that exceeds it in sheer epic awesome would be


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 8, 2007)

Ulfgar said:


> Yeah this fic is pretty high quality the only fic I can think of that exceeds it in sheer epic awesome would be



A 40k crossover,eh? Looks intresting...I'll be sure to check it out, thanks for the tip!


----------



## DaRevengeMaestro (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, I'm just waiting for you to hurry up and update, Thundereaper/Omni. But, it you are looking for a quick read, look up my newest piece, The Key, the Gama, and the Ugly Sennin. You can read the summary if you want a teaser. Well, the first chapter isn't much either. Here's the URL:

Also, you might know the story called Revenge. That was me. That _is_ me


----------



## NarutoFlame (Dec 12, 2007)

Great story! I read 3 times since about 15 days ago so could you please put temari in the harem, but do NOT put sakura in there. She is a *****.


----------



## alexwill22 (Dec 13, 2007)

To Thunderreaper aka omni,

Man, it has been a long time and I am suffering from withdrawl.   What you are writing is becoming the greatest fucking story in naruto fanfiction.  I really hope that you grace us with another beautiful chapter of Dichotomy and give it to us as a early christmas present this weekend. 

Shit, I am running out of crapy stories to read!!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 14, 2007)

NarutoFlame said:


> Great story! I read 3 times since about 15 days ago so could you please put temari in the harem, but do NOT put sakura in there. She is a *****.



I have to say, I really hope you don't add Sakura into the harem.  You already decided on the pairings in what, chapter 7?  Why change them?  I just don't think that a few people complaining about not having Sakura in the harem merits as enough reason to add her to the harem.  After all, YOU are the author, and while you should write to please the audience, know that I believe that a majority of your faithful readers do NOT want Sakura added.  

As of right now, in the pre-time skip storyline, the only reason I can see Sakura wanting to be closer to Naruto is in order to find out why his the Iwa-nin said his last name was Namikaze when she believes that his last name is Uzumaki.  That or for training, being abducted and, as of now, almost raped, might break her out of her fangirl mode.  However, I doubt that she would give up on her Sasuke-kun just yet.

Furthermore, having Ino and Sakura in the same harem is always weird (at least I think so).  They broke off their friendship for several years just because they liked the same guy, could you imagine what married life would be like if those two married the same people?  Anyways, I'm pretty happy with the harem choices, and I hope you leave them just as they are.  And if I don't post again, have a merry Christmas, or whatever holiday you may celebrate.


----------



## Jin Mei (Dec 14, 2007)

*mediaMiner*

any chance you can post you works on MediaMiner, i can not get fanfiction.net through the filter on the compters here


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 16, 2007)

Man, I really hope you post the next chapter sometime before or on December 31.  I got a bunch of coupons to Pizza Hut that expire the 31.  It would be great if I could get four pizzas (one supreme, one onion, one bell pepper, and one pepperoni) and grab a thing of Jack Daniels to eat and drink while I read your next chapter.


----------



## BVB (Dec 16, 2007)

it'd be so nice if this fanfic would update regularly


----------



## Ulfgar (Dec 16, 2007)

Karotte said:


> it'd be so nice if this fanfic would update regularly



Patience, young padawan.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 17, 2007)

As long as we don't have to wait another three months for an update, I'm fine with the wait.  It takes a long time to write chapters of that length and quality.  If I had to choose between faster updates with shorter length and less quality or longer updates with longer length and more quality, I'd go for the longer update period.  It's really nice to read a whole chapter while I'm eating lunch or something.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 17, 2007)

Hiya, Omni!, any progress on the update?


----------



## Shodai (Dec 17, 2007)

Rare updates are rare


----------



## josiassterling (Dec 18, 2007)

hey omni can u plzzzzzzzzzzzzz give us maybe just a period of time we can expect the chapter... like in one day or 2 weeks... or another month? 

totally not banking on the last period of time... not another month plz ill do anything... ill pay u in backrubs...seriously


----------



## Omni (Dec 19, 2007)

Gah.

Authors have real lives too!  Gah!  Away, ye fanboys of doom!

(kidding)

Regardless...patience.  I'm still writing it .


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 19, 2007)

Omni said:


> Gah.
> 
> Authors have real lives too!  Gah!  Away, ye fanboys of doom!
> 
> ...



Good to here from you, see our constant clamouring as expressions of love for your work.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 19, 2007)

wow this is so nice


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 20, 2007)

Omni, could you drop a post every other week just to let us know how the progress is going?  Or let us know if anything is going to delay the update?  I'd like to know that you're still alive.  Thanks!


----------



## Ulfgar (Dec 20, 2007)

Patience youngling, patience.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm willing to wait, I'd just like to know how the story's coming along, and make sure that Omni isn't...I dunno, hurt or has a broken arm or something.


----------



## Omni (Dec 21, 2007)

Considering the lifestyle I lead, I'm more apt to die of alcohol poisoning, lung cancer or some combination thereof.

Fuhgedaboudit.  Patience is a virtue oft left unheeded.


----------



## NarutoFlame (Dec 21, 2007)

As are most others


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 22, 2007)

Ah well, if you need a liver transplant, you could just ask your fans to donate a liver, like Nathan Explosion (kudos to you if you know who that is).


----------



## NarutoFlame (Dec 22, 2007)

Omni I don't know if i should put this in a review or a pm so ill ask you. i have a idea for if/when naruto meets jiraya.


----------



## josiassterling (Dec 23, 2007)

hey omni can i get lil more love with that chapter?
like maybe it'll be done in one week love?


----------



## Tea-chan (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh don't worry, its not long at all compared to some others I've read. Its great so far at the point I'm at.


----------



## Ulfgar (Dec 25, 2007)

Patience youngling, there are usually periods of months between updates. Calm yourself.


----------



## Nu_Shino (Dec 27, 2007)

this is a good fanfic, i really like this one! one of my favorites


----------



## josiassterling (Dec 30, 2007)

yo omni can we expect a chapter at least in january?
seriusly... im foamin from the mouth cuz of withdrawl of ur ridiculously awesome story


----------



## Ulfgar (Dec 30, 2007)

josiassterling said:


> yo omni can we expect a chapter at least in january?
> seriusly... im foamin from the mouth cuz of withdrawl of ur ridiculously awesome story



Youngling, not only do you lack patience, but you are beginning to wear on mine and onto others, please do not bump the thread needlessly. He will update when he will update.


----------



## Omni (Dec 30, 2007)

Ulfgar said:


> Youngling, not only do you lack patience, but you are beginning to wear on mine and onto others, please do not bump the thread needlessly. He will update when he will update.



I'm entirely too nice to say anything.

Regardless, yeah.  I'll update when I update.  It'll come.  On my schedule, though.  You can't rush and expect something to turn out as good as if you'd taken your time.


----------



## godlykiller2 (Dec 31, 2007)

great story i love it


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jan 2, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> Youngling, not only do you lack patience, but you are beginning to wear on mine and onto others, please do not bump the thread needlessly. He will update when he will update.



The farseers have forseen the update, rushing the hand of fate will only imperil our cause.

Surely you have read your emperors tarot and seen that this is true, venreble inquistor Ulfgar?


----------



## wat525 (Jan 5, 2008)

really really great story


----------



## Venters (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey i just wanted to say that i love the fic been following it close to four or five months and i always eagerly await the next chapter.

Any chance for a sneak peak of the next chapter?


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jan 6, 2008)

I wonder how many fans this fic has now? Must be a pretty large bunch!


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jan 6, 2008)

Haven't posted in this thread in a while, Patiently waiting for an update, Omni.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 6, 2008)

I can't wait till the next chapter comes out.  When it does, the number of pages in this thread will jump from 27 to the forty's in a matter of hours after it's release.  I have so many theories on what will happen next that if the new chapter doesn't come out soon, my head will explode from too many ideas running through it.


----------



## NarutoFlame (Jan 7, 2008)

Still an awsome story. And from a half quote from Omni (because I changed the words) This is the best fanfiction ever. Team 8? The Legend of Uzumaki Naruto? screw them. The Dichotomy of Namikaze Naruto kicks all theirs butts, at the same time, with its freaking little pinky, while sipping a cup of tea. End partial quote. That is how much this story RULES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zephyrus (Jan 8, 2008)

Oi, oi. You're not going to turn into me, are you Thunder? I'd hate to have to wait another 6 months for an update from you, my friend. As it is, I'm going to have to reread the whole fic just to refresh my memory. 

Wait. How is that a bad thing again? 

After several months hiatus, I finally updated. According to the Bingo Book of slow updaters, its now your turn. You'd best be getting to it or my shinobi minions will have your head on a pike. ^_^

Looking forwards to the next chapter.

Your Friendly Neighborhood Xenocide

aka The_Xenocide on FFN


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 8, 2008)

To pass the time (and not annoy Omni by making him repeatedly post here saying "It'll be out when it's done"), just read the previous chapters so many times that you can recite each chapter by memory.  When you have every line of every chapter and every author's note, should you complain about the update speed.


----------



## Omni (Jan 11, 2008)

Zephyrus said:


> Oi, oi. You're not going to turn into me, are you Thunder? I'd hate to have to wait another 6 months for an update from you, my friend. As it is, I'm going to have to reread the whole fic just to refresh my memory.
> 
> Wait. How is that a bad thing again?
> 
> ...



Holy crap, you did update!  I think the world is coming to an end, Armageddon is upon us, save your souls!



As an update to all my fans, I can safely tell you it's over halfway done.  I've been a tad busy lately (more than usual), and as such, my time to write has been curtailed.  That, and the brand of coffee I usually drink has forsaken me...and trust me, you would NOT like me without my coffee.

Nor would you like my stories without coffee.  The fight scene in chapter 9 is a scene I wrote with coffee.  Fight scenes without coffee for me are like, "He got poked with a sword and died."

...

Yeah, not gonna happen, savvy?

Regardless, patience, and I swear, it'll be out...at some point in the near future!

(shifty eyes)

On an unrelated note, why is it that damned near every color of clothing in the world goes with blonde hair and tanned skin, but most people use black?

Hell, I'm guilty of that.

Will be rectified.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 13, 2008)

Fight scene in chapter 9 was written while you had coffee...(goes to check out ch. 9).  Dude...get some more coffee please.  Or find another brand that you like.  If coffee lets you write fight scenes like that, please make sure you have a large supply on hand.


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 13, 2008)

*Just started reading the fanfic and I must say after 2 chapters I'm quite impressed.*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Wow, unexpected... Naruto Uzimaki is half Uchiha on his mothers side... That would make Sasuke his family then... Does is also mean he can call apon the Sharingan at some point? Guess I'll have to read on and see... *


----------



## No Man (Jan 14, 2008)

Dear sir: I have just read your work of fiction, and I find it peerlessly refreshing to find a well-written, spelling-error (mostly) free fanfic, especially without (or at least, highly regulated) power creep. You have my respect for controlling the fic-killer.

And, forgive me for asking (I don't want to sound like I'm breathing down your back...), but please tell me: is this is going to be a multi-chapter update? Twelve chapters in nine months, especially of this length, is impressive, but what caused you to go without updating for nearly three months?

And if it would help, would you want a second proofreader/beta/whatever you call it?


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jan 20, 2008)

Bump this sweet fanfic >>


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jan 21, 2008)

Excelent fic!

i'm curious to know what is Iruka's secret eheh  (among other things obviously)

hope the chapter comes soon


----------



## NarutoFlame (Jan 21, 2008)

This fic is still awesome


----------



## larrylansday (Jan 21, 2008)

I am really enjoying this fic. Its a great fic. I hope to see an update soon.


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 22, 2008)

*Still reading it, got like 3 chapters left to read so far. Blown away by it so far still.*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*I draw but not good, if I could I would make fanart of this. Picture of Naruto with the girl in his arm while bodies layed everywhere from his handy work he did in Chapter 10 or maybe have picture of him with a wide sinishter grin, holding his white blood stained mask to reveal his face with Sharingan eyes. How I wish I could draw good. *


----------



## Epicweaver (Jan 24, 2008)

I really enjoyed the NaruHaku scene. It was very sweet.

Kyuubi has been my favored fem thus far...

Fem Haku has skyrocketed into a close second.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2008)

Epicweaver said:


> I really enjoyed the NaruHaku scene. It was very sweet.
> 
> Kyuubi has been my favored fem thus far...
> 
> Fem Haku has skyrocketed into a close second.



I have to agree.  The naruhaku scene has to be one of the best naruhaku scenes that I have ever seen.  Most authors just write about how the attraction between the two exist because they both know the pain of being unwanted, hated, and alone.  Rarely, do they ever expand on their feelings for one another.  

This extends not only to Haku, but to the other girls as well.  Usually most authors just jump right into the relationship, without writing about the bonds that grow before they start dating.


----------



## Omni (Jan 27, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I have to agree.  The naruhaku scene has to be one of the best naruhaku scenes that I have ever seen.  Most authors just write about how the attraction between the two exist because they both know the pain of being unwanted, hated, and alone.  Rarely, do they ever expand on their feelings for one another.
> 
> This extends not only to Haku, but to the other girls as well.  Usually most authors just jump right into the relationship, without writing about the bonds that grow before they start dating.



I know.  I hate when that happens.  "Oh Naruto, I love you suddenly!  Lets go get married and have babies, even though we're still pre-pubescent!"

Ugh.

Right then.  I've got a tad of a dilemma.

I can do one of two things.  I can either:

A: Publish the chapter like, tomorrow.

Or

B: Finish off the climax of the wave arc, without leaving you all with a cliffhanger...or cliffhangers, as it were.

Not sure which I'll go with, but if you all have any input, let me know.

I've also been going back through the chapters, and now started to edit them...a tedious affair at best.  I'm taking out unnecessary fluff, correcting grammar, spelling, all that stuff...and making it a tad..._cleaner_ if that makes any sense.  When I read the first few chapters, I cringe at how unrefined my writing ability/style was at that point.

So you may be seeing some earlier chapters with some extensive/not-so-extensive editing in the near future.  Nothing plot-altering, but making it flow better.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jan 28, 2008)

Cliffhangars RULE!


----------



## BVB (Jan 28, 2008)

Cliffhangers suck!! 

Finish the Wavearc and lets move on!

I trust you that you'll find a good solution! =)


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, finish the wave arc  

I don't mind wait some more time and have the 'whole thing' 

by the way can you regularly uptade us on the progress fo the chapter if that's not asking to much 

keep up the good work


----------



## blabbss (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't really care, I just want MOAR!
 ....I guess it depends on how long it would take to finish the wave arc.


----------



## ShangDOh (Jan 29, 2008)

No finish the arc! Cliffhangers are concept spawned by the DEVIL himself!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 29, 2008)

Take all the time you need to finish the Wave Arc.  If I get stuck with another cliffhanger forcing me to wait till you update again to see what happens to Hinata (and Sakura, but to be honest I'm much more concerned about Hinata despite Sakura's more threatening situation), I think my head will explode.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jan 30, 2008)

If it works for you, try to avoid cliffhangers this time.


----------



## Ulfgar (Jan 30, 2008)

Just do what you think is right. Don't let people try and pressure you.


----------



## zornedge (Jan 30, 2008)

My greatest fear is that Omni suddenly stops writing this.  I just checked it out recently and I noticed the updated date was October.  That's quite a while... :'(

Well, in any case I had a program that lets me know when stuff is updated... (it got deleted, but no matter... can re-create) I suspect fanfiction has their own alerting system too.


----------



## philzpilz (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi, just thought i'd tell you how much i love your story (*cough*update*cough* )
I'm a pretty big fan fiction fan now, but yours was actual the first i ever read, and its _still pretty much the best one i've read, one of my top 5 anyway.
So.... you're awesome! _


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 30, 2008)

zornedge said:


> My greatest fear is that Omni suddenly stops writing this.  I just checked it out recently and I noticed the updated date was October.  That's quite a while... :'(
> 
> Well, in any case I had a program that lets me know when stuff is updated... (it got deleted, but no matter... can re-create) I suspect fanfiction has their own alerting system too.



As he stated in one of his author notes, he will finish this story, no matter how long it takes.  And his post regarding his most recent chapter is what, ten posts above yours?  

And yes, fanfiction has an alert system.  You just make an account and go to the bottom where the review button is and click on story alert or author alert and you'll get an e-mail whenever a new chapter is released.


----------



## zornedge (Jan 30, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> As he stated in one of his author notes, he will finish this story, no matter how long it takes.  And his post regarding his most recent chapter is what, ten posts above yours?
> 
> And yes, fanfiction has an alert system.  You just make an account and go to the bottom where the review button is and click on story alert or author alert and you'll get an e-mail whenever a new chapter is released.



I hope you are right.  I read the stories off fanfiction.net (and his notes too) so I did not check his posts... I saw the story title and then rushed in to make my input.    It's a good story, so I thought I'll voice my concerns.  Sometimes circumstances happen and the story never finishes, and I understand this.


----------



## Shodai (Jan 31, 2008)

I remember when Omni used to update every 2 weeks 


Omni, have you ever considered splitting up your chapters into 3 parts and posting them in 3 different chapters?

I know that you write for yourself, not for the audience, as all fanfic writers should, since it's their time and effort they're sacrificing....

But it would be better to do it this way ;__;


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jan 31, 2008)

I personally like longer chapters even if i have to wait more time


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jan 31, 2008)

Getting them in bigger chunks atleast gives the author more time to bring the current arc to a close.


----------



## Naida (Jan 31, 2008)

Ah I've read this story. You are fucking epic win, my friend.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Please oh please update soon, don't leave me on a cliff hanger!  So many good stories do that to me, and yours is one of the best I've read. Inari only knows how many times I've shamelessly plugged you to my friends. Speaking of which, Inari rocks my little cotton socks. I love him so much. X3


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree, I like the longer chapters.  It just seems so much better when you can sit down and read a long chapter instead of sitting down and then getting up to do something else ten minutes later.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Feb 1, 2008)

Naida said:


> Ah I've read this story. You are fucking epic win, my friend.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Inari should be in the offical manga!


----------



## zornedge (Feb 1, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Inari should be in the offical manga!




*Spoiler*: __ 



He already is.. he's portrayed as a midget.  Do what you will to make the wheel move - that is all Inari's doing, to make Naruto move towards his destiny like a pawn of a God.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2008)

Man, if I could pick only one scene from this story to be cannon, then it would have to be the scene where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Inari asked his dad if his little buddy would ever get that big.




That part had me laughing for minutes on end.  Even now when I think about it, I can't help but smile.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Feb 3, 2008)

man i can't wait for the next chapter  , i wanna see lots of carnage


----------



## uchiha-alia (Feb 4, 2008)

sry for the false alarm people but omni, we gotta know how far you are...


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Feb 4, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> sry for the false alarm people but omni, we gotta know how far you are...



False alarm for what?


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 4, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> False alarm for what?



Yeah I mean we see it is who posts so we can tell that you're not Omni.


----------



## No Man (Feb 6, 2008)

All I ask, dear sir, is that you DON'T have a 4-month gap between this update and your next one.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Feb 7, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> Yeah I mean we see it is who posts so we can tell that you're not Omni.



whenever i see one of my favourite fanfics bumped, i always think there may be a new chap, and get my hopes up, it doesnt matter who posted, the author could have posted before them.

still no reply from omni though


----------



## j0hnni_ (Feb 7, 2008)

No Man said:


> All I ask, dear sir, is that you DON'T have a 4-month gap between this update and your next one.




damn you when i saw this i thought that omni had posted chapter 13


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 7, 2008)

You know when you can see who made the most recent post, right?

Anyways, I don't mind the wait if it means that the next chapter will conclude the Wave Arc; I don't think I can stand another cliff hanger in Wave.


----------



## Harm (Feb 7, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> You know when you can see who made the most recent post, right?


He was talking about how the poster he quoted was implying that there was a new chapter up, I think.

Anyway, this is a hell of a story you've got here. It's good to see you're going back over the old chapters; girly!blushing!asking-Naruto-for-a-pedicure!Kyuubi was honestly enough reason for me to drop this story when I first found it a few months ago. Glad I didn't. 

Just out of curiosity, how many chapters do you plan on editing?

I love your new seductive!Kyuubi, by the way.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Feb 8, 2008)

Harm said:


> He was talking about how the poster he quoted was implying that there was a new chapter up, I think.
> 
> Anyway, this is a hell of a story you've got here. It's good to see you're going back over the old chapters; girly!blushing!asking-Naruto-for-a-pedicure!Kyuubi was honestly enough reason for me to drop this story when I first found it a few months ago. Glad I didn't.
> 
> ...



Usually the Kyuubi is sometinhg like: "Hey kid, mind if I make you into superpowered killing machine which all the girls will find irresistible?"

This Kyuubi is very nicely done, mainly because she stands out from most other (fancreated) ones.


----------



## Harm (Feb 8, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> Usually the Kyuubi is sometinhg like: "Hey kid, mind if I make you into superpowered killing machine which all the girls will find irresistible?"
> 
> This Kyuubi is very nicely done, mainly because she stands out from most other (fancreated) ones.



I know all about that; I've been into fanfiction for a while now.

And I'm not saying it's unoriginal, just out of character. In canon, and even in this story, Kyuubi's an unimaginably old, fifty story tall, blood thirsty monster fox. Pseudo-angel or no, it doesn't sound like the kind of being who'd blush at being called 'chan' or 'princess'.

I do love her character in the later chapters, however.

Edit~ Forgot to add...I'd really prefer it if you kept Sakura out of the harem. S'probably the most common pairing out there (along with NaruxHina) and I'm honestly sick of it. Besides, you'd have to rush her development with Naruto if you wanted her to catch up with the other girls...She's still got a crush on Sasuke, and still is just starting to warm up to Naruto. 

Besides, this whole almost raped thing seems like a good excuse for lesbian!Sakura, which I whole-heartedly approve of.


----------



## NarutoFlame (Feb 8, 2008)

ditto


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 9, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> Usually the Kyuubi is sometinhg like: "Hey kid, mind if I make you into superpowered killing machine which all the girls will find irresistible?"
> 
> This Kyuubi is very nicely done, mainly because she stands out from most other (fancreated) ones.



I agree, and that extends to the other characters in Omni's story.  The thing that draws me to this story isn't the action (though that is a major plus), but the character development.  

I said it in an earlier post, and I'll say it again: Omni actually takes the time to develop a relationship between the characters instead of just having them realizing out of the blue that they love one another and the next second the female in the relationship is pregnant.  In my opinion, character development can make or break a story.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Feb 9, 2008)

Harm said:


> He was talking about how the poster he quoted was implying that there was a new chapter up, I think.
> 
> Anyway, this is a hell of a story you've got here. It's good to see you're going back over the old chapters; girly!blushing!asking-Naruto-for-a-pedicure!Kyuubi was honestly enough reason for me to drop this story when I first found it a few months ago. Glad I didn't.
> 
> ...



New seductive Kyuubi, did Omni go back and re-write something? If so, where?

btw, who else has been following this story since Chp 1?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 9, 2008)

Omni just said that he was going to go back and edit the previous chapters.  I think he was referring to any grammatical errors, not changing the story line.


----------



## No Man (Feb 9, 2008)

1. Keep Sakura out of Naruto's harem, but give her to Sasuke. Just make sure that she matures before then, otherwise Sasuke will spun the fangirl love.

2. _Please_ post whatever new chapter you were/are cooking up before going back to edit stuff.


----------



## Harm (Feb 9, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I agree, and that extends to the other characters in Omni's story.  The thing that draws me to this story isn't the action (though that is a major plus), but the character development.
> 
> I said it in an earlier post, and I'll say it again: Omni actually takes the time to develop a relationship between the characters instead of just having them realizing out of the blue that they love one another and the next second the female in the relationship is pregnant.  In my opinion, character development can make or break a story.



You say that like he's the only FFN author who's ever done that. 



forgotten_hero said:


> Omni just said that he was going to go back and edit the previous chapters.  I think he was referring to any grammatical errors, not changing the story line.


He said 'mistakes'-in reference to everything he didn't think was right. Including some of the fluff.

Go back and read through chapter one...all of it. Kyu-chan doesn't blush anymore, and became a bit of a hussy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 9, 2008)

Harm said:


> You say that like he's the only FFN author who's ever done that.



Of course he's not the only one who's ever spent time on developing the character's relationships; I would never say that because 1) I haven't read all the stories on FFN and 2) It's not true.  I didn't mean for it to come across that way.  What I mean is that he's one of the few who do take the time.  Pick ten stories to read, and in most cases at least nine of those ten stories just jump into the relationships.  

Of those that do take the time to develop the relationships, they are rarely harems.  Developing the relationship of the two lovers will take much more time to do if there is a harem, and so the chances that harem stories will have time spent on developing the relationship instead of jumping straight into it are significantly lower.


----------



## blabbss (Feb 13, 2008)

I just thought of a cool scene I'd like to see happen.  Naruto gettin' hurt (around chuunin exams or whenever) and Kyuubi going all apeshit (or fox-shit, in her case) and going on a rampage, destroying everything.  (Inari gave her her body back right?, and that would include her Nine-tales for too, I'm assuming.)   How badass would that be? (rhetorical question, but anyone can answer it if they want.)


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2008)

Just started to re-read the story because it's so awesome and I'd like to remember everything that has happened when the next chapter comes out.  I've only had time to read the first chapter so far, but I love how Kyuubi's personality has been rewritten to make her tougher.  It should be interesting to see how her heart will soften as she spends more time talking and training with Naruto.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Feb 14, 2008)

Harm said:


> You say that like he's the only FFN author who's ever done that.
> 
> 
> He said 'mistakes'-in reference to everything he didn't think was right. Including some of the fluff.
> ...



I have re-read it, but would you mind giving me some examples? It has been a long time since chapter one.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> I have re-read it, but would you mind giving me some examples? It has been a long time since chapter one.



There's a bunch, and I don't really feel like posting them all, but I'll post a few.  This is from chapter 1.


*Spoiler*: __ 



?You fucking fox! What the hell did you do to me?" Silence for a moment. "ANSWER ME!?

A yawn, almost. ?Hmm?what?oh?g?morning to you too, sunshine.?

He actually growled, something he wasn't aware he could do. ?I?ll ask one more time. What did you do to me??

Naruto hard her scoff in his mind. ?Geez, if I would have known you would develop this type of attitude, I would never have done you the favor of removing the impression seal in the first place. Ungrateful cur.?

From angry to stunned in a half second. ??Wait?what??




Now, if you remember before Kyuubi was much nicer and not as rude.


*Spoiler*: __ 



?Kyuubi?that?s?fucking awesome. If it weren?t for the fact that we?re stuck in this god forsaken classroom waiting for our sensei, I?d rush outside right now and start practicing. Thank you! Seriously?thank you.?

Naruto did something that he hadn?t done for a long time. He bowed. He bowed in thanks, and in respect for his new sensei, his real sensei. It was shallow, but?still more than he was used to doing, ever.

Said sensei just waved her hand dismissively, trying to seem haughty, but failing miserably, looking more embarrassed than anything. ?Oi, stand up, damn it?you?re embarrassing me.? Seeing him keep his bow, she sighed and flicked his forehead with her finger. He rubbed his forehead, but rose up, giving her a nasty glare.

?Why?d you flick my forehead??

Kyuubi huffed indignantly. ?Because you were being stupid!?

Naruto pouted. ?Was not??

The fox smirked slightly. ?Yes?you were.? She huffed again in exasperation. ?Damned brat?anyway, you?re not getting all of this for free, you know! I?m adding another stipulation to our little?deal?? At this, Kyuubi seemed to cackle gleefully, before Naruto shot her a look that clearly said ?you?ve gone crazy, haven?t you??




Before she didn't feel that Naruto was acting like an idiot.  There are more examples, but I'm too lazy to find and post them all.  Just re-read it and any parts where Kyuubi seems to be a bit...mean are the parts that was changed.  At least, I think that was it.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Feb 15, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> There's a bunch, and I don't really feel like posting them all, but I'll post a few.  This is from chapter 1.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you for that. I see what you mean now.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Feb 15, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Just started to re-read the story because it's so awesome and I'd like to remember everything that has happened when the next chapter comes out.  I've only had time to read the first chapter so far, but I love how Kyuubi's personality has been rewritten to make her tougher.  It should be interesting to see how her heart will soften as she spends more time talking and training with Naruto.



she now has a physical body, while before her body was only made of chakra. But she will be only as powerful as naruto allow her I think?  because naruto determines the amont of chakra he gives her body when summoning her


----------



## alexwill22 (Feb 15, 2008)

Man, I hope the new chapter comes out this weekend. 

 There is not enough good fics out there anymore.  I am about to write my own story just to keep from being bored.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Feb 17, 2008)

Considering he had a finished chapter on 11 Jan 2008, but decided not to post it in favor of finishing up the Wave Arc, and factoring in the amount of time left in the Wave Arc, we'll probably see a new chapter/s in April.

*Which may end up being a 100k post, at this rate.*


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, as long as it turns up I'm fine.


----------



## Keyring (Feb 17, 2008)

Interesting story.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 17, 2008)

sweet. totally. nice story!!!!!!!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 17, 2008)

Long as the Wave Arc is finished in the next update, I'll be happy.  I don't think I could take it if I have to wait for another chapter to see what happens to Hinata and Sakura.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Feb 18, 2008)

Eternity's Sundering said:


> Considering he had a finished chapter on 11 Jan 2008, but decided not to post it in favor of finishing up the Wave Arc, and factoring in the amount of time left in the Wave Arc, we'll probably see a new chapter/s in April.
> 
> *Which may end up being a 100k post, at this rate.*



lol, how could you know that? 

That depend on many things that we don't know... only Omni can tell.

Anyway I was wating for the chapter sooner but if it comes later, I'll have to live with that


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Feb 18, 2008)

j0hnni_ said:


> lol, how could you know that?
> 
> That depend on many things that we don't know... only Omni can tell.
> 
> Anyway I was wating for the chapter sooner but if it comes later, I'll have to live with that



Heh, I don't know, I'm just estimating here.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 18, 2008)

j0hnni_ said:


> lol, how could you know that?
> 
> That depend on many things that we don't know... only Omni can tell.
> 
> Anyway I was wating for the chapter sooner but if it comes later, I'll have to live with that



Omni posted the following on January 27, 2008:



Omni said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Right then.  I've got a tad of a dilemma.
> 
> ...


----------



## j0hnni_ (Feb 18, 2008)

I know that Omni posted that

I was just referring to his (Eternity's Sundering's) prediction on when the chapter will be released


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Feb 19, 2008)

Like I said, only guessing here


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, the longer we have to wait, the sweeter it'll be.  What's the saying, "Absence makes the heart grow fonder"?  Something like that.


----------



## Neji33 (Feb 23, 2008)

yo omni i know i haven't posted here in a while but i just want to say your new story is great it is just as well written as dichotomy


----------



## Omni (Feb 23, 2008)

Neji33 said:


> yo omni i know i haven't posted here in a while but i just want to say your new story is great it is just as well written as dichotomy



Thanks.  Just got inspiration for that out of the blue, and kinda had to write it.

Opened things up for me to finish up the next chapter of Dichotomy, I think.  I have like, a one inspiration-track mind. 

Ch. 2 of Neglect may be out by next weekend, or earlier...just because I already have it written .


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 24, 2008)

I love your new story!  Are you going to open up a new thread for it?  I think you should.

Anyways, I can't wait till you update this story again.  Personally, I like it better than _Neglect_.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Feb 24, 2008)

Yah me too, read it yesterday... but I realy hope you can update Dichotomy eheh...

Hope you get the inspiration soon


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Feb 25, 2008)

Hmm, seems like a modification of Einstein's General Theory of Relativity...but the multiple intersecting realities sound like Chaos Theory...

I'm probably wrong on both accounts...


----------



## Neji33 (Feb 25, 2008)

Can't wait for chapter 2 hope the creativity keeps rolling


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 26, 2008)

I hope the creativity storms down, for both stories.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Feb 26, 2008)

I never knew about this Neglect thingy, anyone care to give me a sort synopsis?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 26, 2008)

Naruto leaves Konoha due to his guilt and gets really fast.  Just click on Omni's author profile on ff.net and read it.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Feb 27, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Naruto leaves Konoha due to his guilt and gets really fast.  Just click on Omni's author profile on ff.net and read it.



Ah, thank you for that. It seems nice so I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## Ucal (Feb 28, 2008)

I liked your new story Omni, but I found that it wasn't written as well as Dichotomy.  Otherwise it was fine.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 29, 2008)

Ucal said:


> I liked your new story Omni, but I found that it wasn't written as well as Dichotomy.  Otherwise it was fine.



At first, I thought the same thing.  After re-reading it, I realized that it was mainly due to the fact that I was slightly confused at the beginning of it.  The fact that I was hoping that it was an update for Dichotomy didn't help.  

Omni, you still planning on releasing chapter 2 of Neglect this weekend?


----------



## j0hnni_ (Mar 1, 2008)

it seems 2nd chapter is up! thanks omni

I hope next update is on Dichotomy though


----------



## philzpilz (Mar 1, 2008)

Ucal said:


> I liked your new story Omni, but I found that it wasn't written as well as Dichotomy.  Otherwise it was fine.



See, I actually thought it was _better_ written...

I don't know, dichotomy has much larger exposition and explanation scenes, but we already know the vague plot so concentrating on Kyuubi being hot and stuff it ok, its just a lot of time is spent sitting still explaining stuff, so the 5 minutes of action you do get are like "Oh, cool, so Naruto can use those grenades now".

This new story isn't adding anything massivly new in, no super-medical seals or half Uchiha parentage, but we haven't a clue whats going on, so its more plot driven, which means more... not action (nothings happened so far) but more movement, people talk in a more fluid and usual manner.

Seems more natural to me.


----------



## Ucal (Mar 2, 2008)

philzpilz said:


> See, I actually thought it was _better_ written...
> 
> I don't know, dichotomy has much larger exposition and explanation scenes, but we already know the vague plot so concentrating on Kyuubi being hot and stuff it ok, its just a lot of time is spent sitting still explaining stuff, so the 5 minutes of action you do get are like "Oh, cool, so Naruto can use those grenades now".
> 
> ...



I liked Dichotomy's detail.  It was beautifully written, and helped me to accept that Naruto was super powerful now.  With Neglect it just seems like a stereotypical "Naruto is really powerful and I have a short attention span so everything has to be written now in short sentences, no beautiful prose we don't have time time time time time time."  That is very exaggerated, but yeah, that's how I feel about that.   I'll still read it, because it's good, just not as good as Dichotomy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 2, 2008)

I like Dichotomy better because it describes Naruto's training that he undergoes in order to get stronger.  Neglect isn't doing a bad job because Naruto has already gone on a three year training trip with Jiraiya, so he _should _be strong.  I just think that stories that explain what Naruto went through in order to get strong are far more interesting.  Plus, in Dichotomy, Naruto will have a harem.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Mar 5, 2008)

Your stories have become an addiction to me, I must have more...


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 5, 2008)

wow very addicted. cant wait four moar


----------



## BrojoJojo (Mar 5, 2008)

You like super-power Naruto, don't you, Omni? XD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 6, 2008)

To be honest, who doesn't?  As long as Naruto doesn't get super-powered over night, then it's alright by me.  I remember reading the first chapter of a story where he got super-powered overnight; the next morning he was able to take Gai down without trying.  I stopped reading it right there and then.

In _Dichotomy_, Omni isn't making Naruto all mighty over one night.  He has to train for the power, and personally I like how his training is going.  He's not learning tons of ninjutsus yet; instead, he's learning more about the elements.  While his sword style, the _Ryuudou_, can be extremely deadly, he's currently hit a hitch in his training because his eyes are still normal human eyes.  Hopefully he'll awaken his Sharingan soon.  Put those together, and they all add up to keeping Naruto at a believable level of power for his age (considering the fact that he is being trained by Kyuubi and utilizing the Kage Bunshin to help him train). 

On a side note, I'm looking forward to see how Naruto uses his new ability to levitate in battle.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Mar 6, 2008)

Did the last release of the suppression seal allow him to progress on the _Rasengan_?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't think so.  He didn't really have time to practice the Rasengan after they released one of the suppression seals because both Kyuubi and Naruto were distracted by the fact that Sasuke awakened his Sharingan.  Then they had to go to Wave the next day.

If memory serves me correct, then Naruto started to train with the Rasengan while Kyuubi was talking to Inari.  And after that, well they started the assault.

So no, I don't think he has had time to complete or further the Rasengan.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Mar 6, 2008)

yeah, I think tou're right. In the little time he practiced when Kyuubi was talking Inari I think it says that he is still not getting the hang of it.

Omni, have you right more of dichotomy or are you still more focused with Saluary Neglect? Damn I really want a new chapter of Dichotomy   have  you any prevision on when the chapters coming out?


----------



## Trelle (Mar 7, 2008)

> To be honest, who doesn't? As long as Naruto doesn't get super-powered over night, then it's alright by me.


Um, well sorry to be the party pooper here, but isn't that what happened in this fic verbatim? 

Personally, I was liking the story until the fox summoning general nonsense in Wave Country. Also I didn't like the KI bludgeon that Naruto and other characters seemed to continously use on the uppity female characters (i.e. Sakura and Kurenai). Something about that gave me a bad taste in my mouth.

Oh and I really had a problem with the Haku gender issue. Naruto really came off like the biggest asshole in Konoha when he kept pushing the point that Haku was a girl, even when Haku straight out told him otherwise. Why does it matter so much to Naruto anyways?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 7, 2008)

Trelle said:


> Um, well sorry to be the party pooper here, but isn't that what happened in this fic verbatim?
> 
> Personally, I was liking the story until the fox summoning general nonsense in Wave Country. Also I didn't like the KI bludgeon that Naruto and other characters seemed to continously use on the uppity female characters (i.e. Sakura and Kurenai). Something about that gave me a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> Oh and I really had a problem with the Haku gender issue. Naruto really came off like the biggest asshole in Konoha when he kept pushing the point that Haku was a girl, even when Haku straight out told him otherwise. Why does it matter so much to Naruto anyways?



I don't really see it as that.  Remember, Kakashi can still produce more Killing Intent than Naruto can.  The Iwa ninja would have killed Naruto if he hadn't realized that he could levitate himself.

Being able to summon the large amount of foxes (I assume that's what you're talking about) is a matter of personal opinion.  I think it might make him overpowered, but the army that he has currently summoned is primarily two and three tailed foxes-I don't really think that they are that strong.

As for Naruto insisting that Haku is a girl, I think that was more of a pride issue than relevance.  He had already told everyone else that Haku was female, and if he let her lie about it, then it would make his medical skills look bad.  And looking bad isn't Naruto's thing.


----------



## Trelle (Mar 7, 2008)

An army of foxes is still pretty dang formidable. I think I would have accepted it had they not been pulled out so quickly after command was given to Naruto. It would have been more exciting and less overpowered if he held on to that trump card until the climax or even the end of the story. 

As it was, it felt like, altogether too sudden.



> As for Naruto insisting that Haku is a girl, I think that was more of a pride issue than relevance. He had already told everyone else that Haku was female, and if he let her lie about it, then it would make his medical skills look bad. And looking bad isn't Naruto's thing.



Looking like an insensitive asshole must be his thing then. There's a difference between sex and gender after all, it doesn't take much to respect that. I know some people can read stories and not really care for the protagonist, but I can't. Especially since the protagonist drives so much of the story line.

But yeah the story was good, it's just Naruto's character really really sucked in my opinion.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Mar 7, 2008)

Trelle said:


> Um, well sorry to be the party pooper here, but isn't that what happened in this fic verbatim?
> 
> Personally, I was liking the story until the fox summoning general nonsense in Wave Country. Also I didn't like the KI bludgeon that Naruto and other characters seemed to continously use on the uppity female characters (i.e. Sakura and Kurenai). Something about that gave me a bad taste in my mouth.



Remember, Kakashi is a former ANBU captain, and Kurenai is only a rookie Jonin. In what is primarily a military command system, Kakashi has every right as the ranking officer to discipline insubordination. In Naruto's case, how often has Sakura been mean to him? Naruto's delivering 12 years of well-deserved payback.


----------



## Harm (Mar 7, 2008)

Trelle said:


> Oh and I really had a problem with the Haku gender issue. Naruto really came off like the biggest asshole in Konoha when he kept pushing the point that Haku was a girl, even when Haku straight out told him otherwise. Why does it matter so much to Naruto anyways?



Naruto is socially retarded, that's why. 

Imagine little contact with anyone for 12 years. You're not going to be a social genius. Do you think the...what? Month and a half or so he's had of interacting with other people is going to change that? Give him a break; he's still figuring this kind of thing out. 

Once he does figure it out, he'll realize that he shouldn't press things when someone clearly doesn't want the truth to be known, like he did with Haku.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Mar 9, 2008)

Any progress on the update Omni? I'll be going to Japan wensday next week, but I'll have access to the net at the hotel. For all christians in this thread: have a nice easter!


----------



## j0hnni_ (Mar 12, 2008)

so people what are your favourite parings? Before wave mine was NaruTen but I really liked how things have gone between Naruto and Haku, so now I'm more of NaruHaku fan.

I just like to know the opinion of the other readers of this awesome story


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 12, 2008)

All of them.  You can't go wrong with harems, especially when the relationships are given time to blossom and aren't just rushed into.

But, if I have to pick I would say naruhina and naruhaku.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Mar 13, 2008)

So far, I'd have to say NaruTen, but I'm interested in how NaruIno is going to develop.

BTW, the fight against the Rock nin, why didn't Naruto just use Kawarmi, was there something that prevented him from using it?


----------



## Harm (Mar 13, 2008)

Where's the love for Kyuubi? NaruKyuu, ftw.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Mar 13, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> All of them.  You can't go wrong with harems, especially when the relationships are given time to blossom and aren't just rushed into.
> 
> But, if I have to pick I would say naruhina and naruhaku.



I like them all also, there is just one that I liked a tiny bit more


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 13, 2008)

Eternity's Sundering said:


> BTW, the fight against the Rock nin, why didn't Naruto just use Kawarmi, was there something that prevented him from using it?



He was unable to move at all because his feet were stuck, and I think tat Kawarmi only works if you are completely mobile.  If you're feet are stuck, like Naruto was, then I don't think that you can replace yourself with anything.  

At least, that's my theory because all the times that I've seen it used it has been used when the user wasn't stuck.  Otherwise, Kakashi would have used Kawarmi to get out of the water prison that Zabuza used on him during the Wave Misson (cannon).


----------



## kchi55 (Mar 13, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> He was unable to move at all because his feet were stuck, and I think tat Kawarmi only works if you are completely mobile.  If you're feet are stuck, like Naruto was, then I don't think that you can replace yourself with anything.
> 
> At least, that's my theory because all the times that I've seen it used it has been used when the user wasn't stuck.  Otherwise, Kakashi would have used Kawarmi to get out of the water prison that Zabuza used on him during the Wave Misson (cannon).



No, I don't think thats the case with Kawarimi. Remember during the first bell test when Naruto used kage bunshin and grabbed a hold of kakashi to make him still, and even though kakashi couldn't move, he was still able to kawarimi with a naruto kb to get out of the mob.

My theory is that at first, the kawarimi seemed like a pretty good idea. Its just that eventually people realized that it is quite possibly the most broken jutsu in the manga. Technically, one could just kawarimi his/her way out of every single attack, and thus kawarimi is not used as much anymore recently (except for special ones like orochimaru mud kawarimi, deidara clay kawarimi, yamato wood kawarimi, etc.)


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 14, 2008)

But Kakashi was stronger than Naruto's Kage Bunshin.  Kage Bunshin can only take one hit before dispersing and even if it had Naruto's strength (which I doubt) it still wouldn't have been able to hold Kakashi still.  The Douton ninjutsu though, was more than enough to render Naruto immobile.  Same with the water prison that Zabuza used (cannon).  But hey, let's just wait for Omni to answer the question...if he wants.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Mar 14, 2008)

Harm said:


> Where's the love for Kyuubi? NaruKyuu, ftw.



Yes, Kyuubi is awesome, dunno how I missed that, I blame sleep deprivation.


----------



## Harm (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh, _yeah._

Hot Kyuubi is hot.

Minus the ears and tails, of course.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 14, 2008)

Harm said:


> Oh, _yeah._
> 
> Hot Kyuubi is hot.
> 
> Minus the ears and tails, of course.



Not into furries, eh?  Omni, I can only hope that you go into _extreme _detail when it comes for Kyuubi to get her new body that Inari made for her.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Mar 15, 2008)

I hope Kyuubi doesnt turn into a Furry o.o....I might stop reading this.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 15, 2008)

Eh, remember how high-level foxes have human forms in addition to their fox forms?  I'm sure that Kyuubi can do something like that.  What I want to know is if Naruto will still have access to Kyuubi's chakra if she's in her own body and not inside of Naruto, and if Naruto will still be able to have those lessons in his mind.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Mar 15, 2008)

I just hope She wont Have fox ears and fox tail(s).


----------



## Harm (Mar 15, 2008)

Naruto's already used her chakra after what happened with Inari. He used it to summon the foxes, and at the end of chapter twelve he started drawing out more of her power.

Naruto already said he could drag Kyuubi into his mind (when she wouldn't talk to him), so I'm assuming they can still do the learn-while-you-sleep thing. I'd rather them not be able to anymore, but this seems to be the case.

As for Kyuubi becoming a furry, I really doubt that'll happen. She didn't have anything but whiskers marks in her human form before, I can't see why that would change.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 15, 2008)

I just thought that summoning her and having an actual body would be a bit different.


----------



## Ulfgar (Mar 15, 2008)

Griff Hyral said:


> I hope Kyuubi doesnt turn into a Furry o.o....I might stop reading this.



If such a horrid act occured I would have to purge it and the author in the name of His Divine Majesty. I pray that this will not happen.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 15, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> If such a horrid act occured I would have to purge it and the author in the name of His Divine Majesty. I pray that this will not happen.



Eh, don't you think that would be a bit extreme?  I mean, if you killed Omni, then the rest of the story (and Salutary Neglect) wouldn't be finished!


----------



## BrojoJojo (Mar 16, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Eh, don't you think that would be a bit extreme?  I mean, if you killed Omni, then the rest of the story (and Salutary Neglect) wouldn't be finished!



A neccasary sacrifice.


----------



## Ulfgar (Mar 16, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Eh, don't you think that would be a bit extreme?  I mean, if you killed Omni, then the rest of the story (and Salutary Neglect) wouldn't be finished!



Be careful of what you say.Tolerence of the unclean is Heresy. The fate of the mutant is to be purged, there can be no exceptions.


----------



## RainOfTerror (Mar 20, 2008)

Okay can anyone say over dramatic? Anywho I just want to say that what Omni writes he write for himself not to appease others. Any if he goes Furry on us then we'll just have to accept him for who he is. Not that I'm wanting Furry mind you, but from what I've heard of Furry ears and a tail would be us readers getting off light. 

All that being said my soul dies a little everytime I check to see if the next chapter is up and when i see that damb Updated: 10-05-07 my spirit and hope is smuthered.

Anywho I love this story and if anyone has any sugestions on lengthy Naruto stories with any pairing besides M/M or Naruto Sakura please let me know. 

*Prays to the Omni's muse to inspire him on the next chapter.*
RainOFTerror


----------



## Neji33 (Mar 20, 2008)

RainOfTerror said:


> All that being said my soul dies a little everytime I check to see if the next chapter is up and when i see that damb Updated: 10-05-07 my spirit and hope is smuthered.


I think the same goes for everyone and the people above are just farther in their withdrawal


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Mar 20, 2008)

Withdrawal has been settling in since November.

On a side note, how long do you think the update will actually be, 50k? 100k?


----------



## Harm (Mar 20, 2008)

RainOfTerror said:


> Okay can anyone say over dramatic?



Can anyone say taking jokes on the internet too seriously?




Eternity's Sundering said:


> On a side note, how long do you think the update will actually be, 50k? 100k?



40k, tops.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 20, 2008)

Long enough to finish the Wave Arc.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, how many words to finish the Wave Arc?


----------



## RainOfTerror (Mar 20, 2008)

Lol I can take jokes. Ever hear the one about the Ninja, Samurai and Rabbi that walked into a bar? 

I'm anyway what kills me is that Omni posts so rarely and the last couple times he has its about his new story (which I've enjoyed) or avoids telling us about his progress. 

Good fanfiction to me is more addicting and enjoyable then gaming (well most games X-Wing Alliance and other Space Sim's win hands down), comics, and other dorky topics that i wont get into at this time. 

I'm a prideful man but in this case I'll beg. Please Omni just give us (Me!) a hint at the next update. Something we've not heard before. How long the chapter will be? How many words? Will it have to be seperated into two capters because of length? Has your muse returned? Do we have to wait over another month? Are you going to go on after the Wave Arc? Pick anyone of them, just post something. 

I think something inside of me has snapped actually. 

May blood never stain your sword.
RainOfTerror


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 20, 2008)

I can answers one of your questions.  In an earlier post, Omni stated that he had two choices-either post it as it was, or wait to go on and finish the Wave arc.  Seeing as it hasn't been updated, I'm going to say that he decided to finish the Wave arc.


----------



## RainOfTerror (Mar 21, 2008)

I know about that post, my question actually was if Omni planned to end the series at the end of Wace Arc. As in not continue onto the Exam. 

May blood never stain your sword.
RainOfTerror


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Mar 21, 2008)

There's an Omni post somewhere that he stated how far he was going to take the story, anyone remember where it was?

Found it, Post # 351


----------



## RainOfTerror (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't remember where. In my opinion if he decides to end the it after wave then Omni will do so. I can respect that more so then starting something and not finishing it. Ending after Wave would be a good stopping place if he decided to. But lord I hope Omni continues with the story.

May blood never stain your Sword.
RainOfTerror


----------



## Harm (Mar 21, 2008)

How would ending after wave be a good stopping point? He'd have...well..._everything_ left unresolved. 

Besides, he said in chapter 2 that he'd finish no matter what. I see no reason not to trust him on that.


----------



## RainOfTerror (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm not saying that ending after Wave would be good, just that its a better ending point then say stopping half way through the Exams. I trust Omni, I'm mostly stating what if's.

May blood never stain your blade.
RainOfTerror


----------



## j0hnni_ (Mar 27, 2008)

yeah, i wonder at what point his this fic going to get? Just part one? Or will it have part two? Or ending in part one but having a sequel?

Well I doubt it's going to have part two... since omni seems more interested in wrinting salutary neglect...

I don't even know if the story is meant to get that far

What would be really nice now...is a new chapter of dichotomy...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 27, 2008)

I think it will go to part 2.  Seeing as how Omni stated that he would take his time to develop the relationships and the speed at which the characters are getting involved with one another, makes me think that it will take a while for Naruto to get involved with his harem members.  And, I highly doubt that Omni will end this story before the relationships start.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Mar 27, 2008)

I really hope it does go to part to so that it can cover better the akatsuki thing


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Mar 28, 2008)

j0hnni_ said:


> I really hope it does go to part to so that it can cover better the akatsuki thing



Hmmm, I hadn't even thought about that. Considering how Omn managed to keep at least me suprised at his changes so far the Akatsuki will surely turn out awsome.


----------



## RainOfTerror (Mar 29, 2008)

To tell you guy's the truth I first found this fic because it was a Naruto Harem / Kyuubi fic. I'll admit that my favorite pairing is Naruto/Hinata but I like seeing Naruto with other nice girls or not so nice lol. The only thing that bothers me about most fics is that the romance takes place while the characters are only 12 to 13 or so. I prefer most romance stories to take place after the time jump. Now I love how Omni takes his time on the characters and knows that if all of the sudden Naruto has his tounge down a couple of different girls throats then it would be wrong on so many different levels. I admire any author who can last this long in a story without any main characters making fish lips at each other just to keep fan's happy. Its my opinion that Omni is working on Salutary Neglect so he has more open room for his characters. Naruto from DoKN is a set character and he can't start behaving in a completely new direction like the Naruto in SN. Anyone following me?

May blood never stain your blade.
RainOfTerror


----------



## Rooster455 (Mar 30, 2008)

I get what you're saying and I agree, but I still wait eagerly for the next chapter that arrives, whether DoKN or SN.

Love your work Omni, one of the few writers I truly enjoy reading. Your character development is very believable and keeps the stories highly entertaining.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 30, 2008)

Instead of DoKN, shouldn't it be DoNN?  I mean, Omni did change Kazama to Namikaze.

I think I'm going crazy waiting for Omni to update.  I find myself dreaming about how the Wave arc will end during class.  That can't be good, can it?


----------



## Harm (Mar 30, 2008)

>dreaming about how the Wave arc will end

If I ever meet you, remind me to punch you in the face.

And then punch me for being a hypocrite.

Dammit Omni, you could at least log in to let us know you're still alive.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 30, 2008)

Haha, I knew I wasn't crazy and the only one!

As pathetic as dreaming of how the Wave arc will end, I still think its better than listening to my Government teacher telling us all how Pearl Harbor was a conspiracy theory (along with the Alamo) and how we never landed on the Moon...

Yup, I got better things to do with my time.  Mainly, coming up with as many ideas of how the Wave arc will end and see how close they are to the actual thing.  So please Omni, update soon otherwise my mind will explode.


----------



## mrriddler (Mar 31, 2008)

Hmm, have you guys tried PMing him? Maybe he forgot about this place. I saw him posting Salutary Neglect previews on TFF before he put them up on ff.net. So I know he's there occasionally, but even then he's pretty quiet most of the time.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Mar 31, 2008)

But trying to put excess pressure on him might just have an adverse effect on his skill as a writer...


----------



## Harm (Mar 31, 2008)

mrriddler said:


> Hmm, have you guys tried PMing him?


Seems a tad pointless: Last Activity: 02-25-2008 08:27 PM. He's certainly not going to get a PM if he's forgotten about the site.

Besides, it's not as if I can't wait. Daydreaming means I'm looking forward to it, not that I'm being impatient. Unless he turns into Kraken and never updates again while going off to write another story, I don't really care.

I wouldn't even complaining, except all the good authors seem to be slowing  down lately. Omni and Rihaku haven't updated. LT2000 has, but I'm not big on his latest chapter. LD 1449 hasn't updated the stories of his I was following, etcetera, etcetera.


----------



## -18 (Mar 31, 2008)

awesome, I want more


----------



## mrriddler (Mar 31, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> But trying to put excess pressure on him might just have an adverse effect on his skill as a writer...



Well, if you're being crude and toss a two words "Please update now" littered with misspellings then yeah. But if you put in a few extra words which the messages above me had, the physical show of support might help motivate Thundereaper/Omni a bit. I know it does for me and a few other authors I have talked to. Obviously don't spam and make sure your spelling is decent, but authors generally appeciate the small things.

And I meant PMing him on ff.net not here. Sorry, wasn't being clear.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm sure he's getting countless pms asking/telling/demanding/pleading/whatevering him to update soon.  He'll update at his own pace.  The wait just makes it oh so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Apr 1, 2008)

you forgot threatening


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Apr 1, 2008)

mrriddler said:


> Well, if you're being crude and toss a two words "Please update now" littered with misspellings then yeah. But if you put in a few extra words which the messages above me had, the physical show of support might help motivate Thundereaper/Omni a bit. I know it does for me and a few other authors I have talked to. Obviously don't spam and make sure your spelling is decent, but authors generally appeciate the small things.
> 
> And I meant PMing him on ff.net not here. Sorry, wasn't being clear.



No problem, you put what I think into words almost exactly!



Eternity's Sundering said:


> you forgot threatening



And stalking


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 1, 2008)

Okay, okay I left out a lot of things.  Just get a thesaurus and look up all the words for begging and demanding.

Oh, and forget what I said about the wait making the story more enjoyable.  I was just trying to fool myself into thinking that.  Seriously, I think I'm going to go crazy if he doesn't update...


----------



## josiassterling (Apr 2, 2008)

in all seriousness i like Salutary Neglect alot BUT............
im goin into withdrawl here without this chap
seriously this is almost like not jacking off for 4 months.....almost....


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 3, 2008)

havent been here for 2 months, i gave omni time and thought the chap would be up by now...


 

oh well..


----------



## josiassterling (Apr 7, 2008)

please omni ansewr us
just say ur still livin or some thing


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm getting so bored of waiting for the next chapter to come out.  I finished re-reading the entire story again.  I wasn't in the mood to re-read the chapters again, but I still had the 'Dichotomy' urge, so I decided to read all the reviews.  I hope you update soon, otherwise I might go mad from reading all your reviews!


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Apr 13, 2008)

Im going insane, I cannot wait any longer. Though on the bright side, I know the chapter will be epic. If not, well, we can always riot


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Apr 17, 2008)

Permission to form angry mob?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 17, 2008)

Eternity's Sundering said:


> Permission to form angry mob?



Permission denied.  You may however, _join _the angry mob.  We march for Iowa tonight!

I don't know how much longer I can take without seeing an update.  It's been what, six months?


----------



## Harm (Apr 17, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> It's been what, six months?


According to my basic math skills, _over_ 6.


----------



## Ulfgar (Apr 17, 2008)

Patience younglings, patience.


----------



## Harm (Apr 18, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> Patience younglings, patience.


I seem to remember you complaining about people being "impatient," quite a bit, but to be completely honest, this is far more annoying. 

No one here has lost their patience. In case you can't tell, any time someone "complains," it's usually in a joking manner. 

tl;dr Quit saying "patience younglings," every chance you get.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Apr 18, 2008)

well I think i'm gonna starting to reread soon, I don't remember some parts already...

but i'm taking my _time_, maybe when i finish a new chapter is out 

btw, omni didn't edit any chapter except the 1st one am I right? At least he didn't say it but he might have anyway... anyone here read and saw any changes?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 18, 2008)

I've only noticed that chapter one has been edited.  

The only good thing that I can see from this story not being updated is that I can focus more of my attention on my own story.  If you guys are bored enough, why don't you check out my story?

Oh, and I've read about three-fourths of the reviews for this story.  I just hope that a new chapter comes out before I finish reading all the reviews.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Apr 19, 2008)

Side note here, did anyone figure out Omni's 20 point question in Salutary Neglect Chp 1?
I was thinking Space Battle Yamato's wave form drive.


----------



## Calico_Blk (Apr 21, 2008)

been way too long.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 21, 2008)

Indeed it has.  I finished reading all the reviews.  Think I'll start reading every post in this thread now.


----------



## Harm (Apr 21, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Indeed it has.  I finished reading all the reviews.  Think I'll start reading every post in this thread now.



:|.

Don't you have anything _else_ to read? Some manga or fanfic or...anything? I can understand wanting an update, but that's a tad creepy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 21, 2008)

Eh, I don't really feel like reading a new manga, and all the fanfics that I really like have this nasty habit of updating themselves after months and all at the same time.  And I don't like writing a lot of my own fanfics at once.  Besides, it either read the reviews and the posts in this thread or do homework and study...guess which one I would rather do.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Apr 22, 2008)

We're absolutely sure Omni's alive, right? Nothing's happened to him?


----------



## F-dreamer (Apr 22, 2008)

I sure hope nothing has happend to omni, rather that he will never write again(hope this doesn't happen) than something bad happen to him


----------



## j0hnni_ (Apr 22, 2008)

i just think it wouldn't take much of his time passing here or FF.net and say something...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 22, 2008)

Eh, life probably caught up to him again, like it did over the summer.  And I don't think he's dead or anything; it's been almost two months since his last update (I'm talking about Salutary Neglect, not Dichotomy).  I'm sure he's just busy.  




At least, I hope that's the reason why he hasn't updated recently.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Apr 23, 2008)

We can only hope.


----------



## RainOfTerror (Apr 25, 2008)

Well fellas and dames, look at the bright side we got each other for company right? ..... Hello anyone there? NOooooooooooooooooooo! First Omni abandons me now everyone else I have no reason to go on!

Oh wait yes I do! New BattleStar and Manga today Yay!


----------



## alwayswithyou (Apr 27, 2008)

One of the best fanfic writers for Naruto if you guys haven't read it yet, unfortunately, Thundereaper has gone awol it seems :S

Good story, you should check out his other Fanfics too if you liked this one, guarantee you it won't be a disappointment.


----------



## Calico_Blk (Apr 28, 2008)

I guess I can hang this one up. Great fanfic tho.


----------



## TrueInuzuka (Apr 29, 2008)

Calico_Blk said:


> I guess I can hang this one up. Great fanfic tho.



What's that mean?  You giving up on this story?  You shouldn't give up, only cowards give up!

And I'm liking this story.  I love harems.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Apr 29, 2008)

TrueInuzuka said:


> What's that mean?  You giving up on this story?  You shouldn't give up, only cowards give up!
> 
> And I'm liking this story.  I love harems.



As long as this forums exist I'll will stay here until this story is finished!


----------



## BrojoJojo (May 2, 2008)

Yeah I'm giving this up too.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 3, 2008)

Griff Hyral said:


> Yeah I'm giving this up too.



Oh ye of little faith.  I doubt I could give this up, even if I wanted to.  I'm really drawn to this story.  

I just hope that Omni updates soon.


----------



## TrueInuzuka (May 4, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Oh ye of little faith.  I doubt I could give this up, even if I wanted to.  I'm really drawn to this story.
> 
> I just hope that Omni updates soon.



I may not agree with you about how you are writing your own fanfiction, but I have to agree with you on this statement.  I'm never giving up on this story, believe it!


----------



## RainOfTerror (May 4, 2008)

Oh I'm not giving up on Omni, however i refuse to torture myself anymore checking for an update everyday (not jokeing) and here to see if he's replied to anyones post.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 4, 2008)

And that's why I check this only when I get an e-mail about a new post being placed here.  If Omni doesn't post soon, then I think I'll be able to memorize the chapters from all the times I re-read his story.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (May 4, 2008)

Its been ages since an update or even a reply  A person can only wait for so long.. Well least there's GTA


----------



## zerodark9 (May 4, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> And that's why I check this only when I get an e-mail about a new post being placed here.  If Omni doesn't post soon, then I think I'll be able to memorize the chapters from all the times I re-read his story.



You mean you haven't memorized it yet. Damn, I feel sorry for myself then.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 4, 2008)

Oh, I'll probably have it memorized soon enough.  Unless if Omni updates soon.  The only reason that I haven't memorized it is because I decided to write my own fanfictions-it takes my mind off of waiting for Omni to update you see.

But to be honest, I would rather read the next chapter to _The Dichotomy of Namikaze Naruto_ than work on my own fanfiction.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (May 6, 2008)

Ah, memorizing, the epitome of flattery. At least in fanfiction terms.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (May 6, 2008)

Eternity's Sundering said:


> Ah, memorizing, the epitome of flattery. At least in fanfiction terms.



I have to look things up when reading it, not too much but sometimes I go "wtf, when did that happen?". Maybe that's because there is such a gap between the updates.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 6, 2008)

Ah yes, that's happened to me to.  But I won't have that problem when I have this fic memorized.


----------



## zornedge (May 7, 2008)

Guys, I just checked this thread again after quite a long time and there's still no update?

*hanging up* as someone else has mentioned.  

Course, I'll be checking again after 3 months or so.  It's stupid waiting and waiting and waiting.  I wish Omni all the best, however, in his quest in life.


----------



## scottlw (May 7, 2008)

When was the update suppost to come ?


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 7, 2008)

zornedge said:


> Guys, I just checked this thread again after quite a long time and there's still no update?
> 
> *hanging up* as someone else has mentioned.
> 
> Course, I'll be checking again after 3 months or so.  It's stupid waiting and waiting and waiting.  I wish Omni all the best, however, in his quest in life.



Why don't you just make an account at fanfiction.net and then put his story on your alert list?  That way, you'll get an e-mail when Omni updates next and you won't have to keep on checking this thread.




scottlw said:


> When was the update suppost to come ?



I don't think Omni set a date.  However, four months ago (and his most recent post in his thread if I'm correct) he posted:



Omni said:


> Right then.  I've got a tad of a dilemma.
> 
> I can do one of two things.  I can either:
> 
> ...



Seeing as there hasn't been a recent update, I'm going to assume that he decided to finish the Wave arc.


----------



## Harm (May 7, 2008)

Ha. I just realized...

If I remember correctly, chapter 11 came out in June. June, 11 months ago.

If this last another month, we'll have gotten 2 chapters in the past year. 

Two chapters. _In a year_.

Now, I understand that Omni has a life. I do, honestly. But this is sad, and bordering on retarded. He claims to have had enough for an entire chapter _four months ago_. If he's not going to update for a while more, then why not give us that? 

He could at least respond. I'd pm him here or on TFF or something, but he never comes here and he seems to have forgotten about that place recently as well.

I wish I could frown at the people dropping this story. I can't. I won't drop it, but I won't come looking for updates once a week anymore either. I'll wait a year or five before I check again. Maybe by then we'll have chapter 13.

/rant


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 7, 2008)

Well, you have to take into account that he's also working on _Salutary Neglect_.

It was released on February 22.  The second chapter came out a week later on the 29.  So overall, he hasn't updated in three months.

I hope he isn't dead or seriously injured or anything along the lines of that...


----------



## kchi55 (May 10, 2008)

yeah, this is getting pretty frustrating. If he doesn't get back soon, then I would recommend commissioning someone of equal talent and style to finish writing the story.


----------



## lordsome (May 11, 2008)

i admit that i'm getting quite frustrated as well and I agree with what you said kchi55


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 11, 2008)

kchi55 said:


> yeah, this is getting pretty frustrating. If he doesn't get back soon, then I would recommend commissioning someone of equal talent and style to finish writing the story.



Commissioned works rarely come out the same way as the original was.  In this case, I highly doubt anyone would be able to continue/finish the story the way Omni will.


----------



## Matrix_Ice (May 12, 2008)

Have more faith in our beloved Omni thy blasphemous heathens.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (May 12, 2008)

Well, I'm really against someone taking over the story, but if someone thinks that they are up to the challenge, go ahead. It's not like someone can stop you...


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 12, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> Well, I'm really against someone taking over the story, but if someone thinks that they are up to the challenge, go ahead. It's not like someone can stop you...



Yeah, someone could try that, but I bet that a majority of the reviews would be flames because the story isn't up to par with Omni's writing.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (May 13, 2008)

After waiting this long I doubt that there would be many flame reviews, most would be happy that the story is actually moving forward.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (May 13, 2008)

It's wierd how long this thread is, seeing that much of it isn't posted by Omni.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 13, 2008)

Personally, I would be extremely pissed because I highly doubt that the author's writing skill and style would be similar to Omni's, thus making the story seem like two different ones.  I've seen stories that have been taken over by other authors, and I have yet to find one where the two author's styles mesh and have the story flow.

It would be like suddenly putting pepper on french fries instead of salt.  It may taste good, but most people would long for the salt to be used again instead of the pepper.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (May 13, 2008)

You use pepper fries as an example and then have the gall to insult them! Blasphemy!


----------



## kchi55 (May 13, 2008)

At this point, I don't think we really have a choice. The way I see it, we can either get someone to start writing it now and hopefully have the next update within a few weeks, or we could just go on like this forever. 
Omni has had his fair share of long intervals between updates, but he's never forsaken us and not respond to posts/pms/threads. Its been almost 3 months since he posted on this forum. That's never happened before. While I do hope that he's not in trouble, I think it's time that someone takes over the steering wheel.
In the meantime, I'll be browsing around other fanfics to see if there's someone who writes as well as Omni does.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 13, 2008)

SabakuTaiso said:


> You use pepper fries as an example and then have the gall to insult them! Blasphemy!



I'm not insulting them...I like them just as much as the next guy, but only as long as they have salt on them too.  I've tried fries with just pepper on them, and it really doesn't taste that great.




kchi55 said:


> At this point, I don't think we really have a choice. The way I see it, we can either get someone to start writing it now and hopefully have the next update within a few weeks, or we could just go on like this forever.
> Omni has had his fair share of long intervals between updates, but he's never forsaken us and not respond to posts/pms/threads. Its been almost 3 months since he posted on this forum. That's never happened before. While I do hope that he's not in trouble, I think it's time that someone takes over the steering wheel.
> In the meantime, I'll be browsing around other fanfics to see if there's someone who writes as well as Omni does.



If memory serves me correct, I think he went the whole summer and then a month or two before updating Dichotomy last year.

While you could say the same this time, you have to take into account that he started a new story and he's probably splitting his time between the two stories.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (May 15, 2008)

Just some indication would be nice, a 'hello', an 'i'm still here' post. Hell, at this point I'll take a 'haha, look at all these people go crazy' post from Omni.

BTW, anyone got any speculation on what Iruka's secret is?


----------



## SabakuTaiso (May 17, 2008)

Maybe he's a 'ninja berserker/bloodlust'? The shy/quiet ones usually have secrets like that.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (May 18, 2008)

I wonder if it's the bloodline that Omni hinted at at the bottom of Chapter 10?


----------



## SabakuTaiso (May 18, 2008)

Maybe.. Omni seems to have a major role for Iruka to play out. Yet at this rate we'll never see it.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (May 18, 2008)

his last activity here was sometime around febuary...


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 18, 2008)

Eternity's Sundering said:


> I wonder if it's the bloodline that Omni hinted at at the bottom of Chapter 10?



I don't think it is, I'm pretty sure that is Naruto's second bloodline.

At the bottom of Chapter 5, he wrote:  _One last thing?I?m truly truly sorry, but I think I need to introduce another bloodline for Naruto to have?a completely original one mind you, but manga canon kind of forced my hand. I?ve had this idea for a long time, and I?ve been itching to use it?I promise you, however, that Naruto will not turn into a Mary-Sue. That is to say, Naruto is not going to become overpowered. He?ll be more powerful, yes, but what do you expect from someone being trained by Kyuubi? We?ll see if I add the bloodline in or not?if I do, I?ll do it tactfully, I promise. If not, then you have nothing to worry about._


He never mentioned Iruka having a bloodline (though I think it is still possible), which leads me to believe that the reference in Chapter 10 is referring to Naruto.

And if we don't get an update soon, I suggest we all go to Iowa and hunt Omni down so we can force him to finish the next chapter...


----------



## j0hnni_ (May 18, 2008)

Maybe it's a new element, kind of like Mokuton, that comes from the simultaneous use of doton and suiton elements?

In Naruto's case it could something like a Lava element?


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 18, 2008)

j0hnni_ said:


> Maybe it's a new element, kind of like Mokuton, that comes from the simultaneous use of doton and suiton elements?
> 
> In Naruto's case it could something like a Lava element?



Hmmm... I don't think so.

At the bottom of Chapter 10, he wrote:  _I have a complaint. The manga stole my idea. I won’t tell you which one, but I had an idea for a really cool bloodline ability, and in the past chapter or two, Kishimoto completely stole it. The smart ones of you can figure out what it is…and I still plan to use it…but damn it, Kishi STOLE MY IDEA! THE BASTARD! BLARGH!_

If I remember correctly, he posted that chapter around the time when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Team Hebi was being formed, so personally I think it has to do Suigestu's ability to turn into water.  Maybe Naruto can do the same with a different element.


----------



## Harm (May 18, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hmmm... I don't think so.
> 
> At the bottom of Chapter 10, he wrote:  _I have a complaint. The manga stole my idea. I won’t tell you which one, but I had an idea for a really cool bloodline ability, and in the past chapter or two, Kishimoto completely stole it. The smart ones of you can figure out what it is…and I still plan to use it…but damn it, Kishi STOLE MY IDEA! THE BASTARD! BLARGH!_
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Iruka will do something similar to Juugo. _That's_ what he was talking about. Trust me.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 18, 2008)

That would be interesting.  Nice school teacher is a blood-thirsty killer.  

I actually thought that too, but then when I re-read the story, I thought that the author's note at the end of Chapter 10 was referring to Naruto's secondary bloodline, not Iruka.  But hey, who knows...


----------



## Matrix_Ice (May 19, 2008)

Harm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Iruka will do something similar to Juugo. _That's_ what he was talking about. Trust me.



The note at the bottom of Chapter 10 is about combining elements like Naruto did with his fire and wind. Kishi stole it when he had the four tailed jinchuuriki do the same thing while fighting Kisame.


----------



## Harm (May 19, 2008)

Matrix_Ice said:


> The note at the bottom of Chapter 10 is about combining elements like Naruto did with his fire and wind. Kishi stole it when he had the four tailed jinchuuriki do the same thing while fighting Kisame.



No.

I _specifically_ remember him posting that chapter shortly after Juugo was introduced. On top of that, Omni's made other post about backing it up. And yes, he was definitely talking about Iruka when he made those post; he even called him by name.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (May 19, 2008)

Iruka with Juugo's eratic behavior  That would be fun to read.


----------



## Shodai (May 19, 2008)

To be honest, I think Omni has just moved on in life.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (May 19, 2008)

Shodai said:


> To be honest, I think Omni has just moved on in life.



Well, I can respect that, but is it too much too ask that he stops by for one second and gives us an answer to what he is up to?


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (May 19, 2008)

Sarutobi 'did' say something about Iruka 'regressing', so it's likely some type of mental or emotional trigger, which fits the Juugo-type behavior.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 19, 2008)

Harm said:


> No.
> 
> On top of that, Omni's made other post about backing it up. And yes, he was definitely talking about Iruka when he made those post; he even called him by name.



When was that?  I don't remember reading it.


----------



## Harm (May 19, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> When was that?  I don't remember reading it.


I could find it, if you want. But it's not here.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 19, 2008)

I mean, was it in this thread or in one of his author's notes?  I don't remember it being in one of his author's notes or in this thread, but I could have easily missed it.  Just tell me where you read it, and I'll find it myself.  No need for you to go looking for it.


----------



## Harm (May 19, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I mean, was it in this thread or in one of his author's notes?  I don't remember it being in one of his author's notes or in this thread, but I could have easily missed it.  Just tell me where you read it, and I'll find it myself.  No need for you to go looking for it.



Lemme see...



Well...there was something else I was trying to find...but I can't seem to find it.

Well, whatever. It said (in reference to Iruka), people do insane things when they're desperate (talking about how he was after his parents died). Or something to that effect. It was hinting heavily at Iruka doing something drastic.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 19, 2008)

Oh, I thought you meant it was on this thread or in his story.  I didn't check other boards.


----------



## Harm (May 21, 2008)

Um...does anyone here wanna...Er, _contact_ Omni? His email should be on his profile or something, shouldn't it?


----------



## BVB (May 22, 2008)

I don't really think, that Omni will continue this story.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (May 22, 2008)

Well as Shodai stated, Omni most likely moved on with his life.


----------



## Harm (May 22, 2008)

Is anyone going to answer my question?


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 22, 2008)

Karotte said:


> I don't really think, that Omni will continue this story.



Well, he said in a few of his author's notes that no matter what, he would finish the story.  I think that the only thing that will stop him from not completing this story would be death.  Or losing both of his hands.




Harm said:


> Is anyone going to answer my question?



Thundereaper@hotmail.com

Though I'm willing to bet that tons of people already e-mail and pm him, just to get him to update.


----------



## Harm (May 22, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Thundereaper@hotmail.com
> 
> Though I'm willing to bet that tons of people already e-mail and pm him, just to get him to update.



I was asking if anyone here had contacted him, not for his email.

Though, if no one else here has, I suppose I'll ask him myself :/.


----------



## Omni (May 22, 2008)

I'm alive, just so so so so so so so so busy I can't see straight.

Gimme a bit.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 23, 2008)

PRAISE THE GODS!!!!  YOU'RE ALIVE!!!!!  How many pages has it been since you've last posted?  Five?

Well, I hope you get unbusy soon, but real life should always come first.  After all, you need to make money and/or do well in school in order to write fanfics, so good to hear that your priorities are straight.

And, it might be a lot to ask, but could you drop a post about once a month just to let us know that you're still alive?  Don't know if you've read it, but the idea of paying someone else to finish this story came up.  Good to hear that that idea won't go anywhere.




Harm said:


> I was asking if anyone here had contacted him, not for his email.
> 
> Though, if no one else here has, I suppose I'll ask him myself :/.



No need to now .


----------



## Ninjaguiden (May 23, 2008)

Omni said:


> I'm alive, just so so so so so so so so busy I can't see straight.
> 
> Gimme a bit.



It's good to see you back, take your time.


----------



## Harm (May 23, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> No need to now .



I noticed.

Bricks were shat.


----------



## j0hnni_ (May 23, 2008)

geez, I really thought you were not coming back...

thanks for saying something, i'm relieved now


----------



## Matrix_Ice (May 23, 2008)

Omni said:


> I'm alive, just so so so so so so so so busy I can't see straight.
> 
> Gimme a bit.



FUCK YES!

Your Back! Hell Yeah, I Knew You Would Never Give Up On Your Story....


Anywho, Take As Long As You Want... I Can Wait


----------



## F-dreamer (May 23, 2008)

thank god that you posted on this topic to show people that you still are alife


----------



## Neji33 (May 23, 2008)

O Omni thank god i was starting to get really worried. This just made my day even if it takes another 6 monthes i won't care


----------



## NarutoFlame (May 23, 2008)

*Praying* thank you o lord for keeping omni safe from harm amen. Hopefully you'll have the next chapter ( or two) soon.


----------



## lordsome (May 25, 2008)

OMG.....THANK GOD YOUR BACK!!!


----------



## Ninjaguiden (May 25, 2008)

And so, the flock amasses.


----------



## zornedge (May 27, 2008)

Omni said:


> I'm alive, just so so so so so so so so busy I can't see straight.
> 
> Gimme a bit.



   --->   



Ninjaguiden said:


> And so, the flock amasses.





Good to see Omni still has an eye on this thread here.


----------



## Shodai (May 28, 2008)

Omni, I hope you're disregarding everything canon that has been revealed in the last year or so.


----------



## NarutoFlame (May 28, 2008)

People were talking about Iruka's mystery earlier, and I forgot to put my two bits in. Remember when Naruto was charging his chakra, after he became a fully fledged medic nin, to take the impurities out of his body. Now in now in Naruto thought or whatever it was called had sensed three chakra sources. He said, somewhat like this, that two of them were high chakra sources, around the same power, and one of them _was as large as his, if not larger_. Now as the sandaime had a smaller chakra reserve than Naruto's, as he said at some point in time (I think), and Kakashi said in the manga that naruto's chakra was twice as large as his, and since he absorbed some of kyuubi's chakra, his chakra obviously got larger. Now that means that the one that was as large as naruto's was Iruka's. This either means Iruka is a Jinchuuriki, or has more powerful than he let on. Even if I'm wrong about Iruka having the one as strong as naruto's, chunnins usually don't have as much chakra as the most powerful jonin in Konoha's arsenal. Whew. That was some thinking


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (May 28, 2008)

He sensed 4 chakra sources approaching, they were the Hokage, Kakashi, and 2 random ANBU.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 28, 2008)

Now that I think about it, I think that Iruka could be a crazy killer like Jugao.  I mean, Kakashi did assign him to guarding the women that they freed; seems to me like he was trying to keep him away from as much action as he could.  I mean, I would have sent Iruka to do either Sakura's assignment-being a Chuunin, he would have been put to better use if he was on the front lines.

Also, I can't help but wonder why Naruto's seventh gate flickered with chakra at the end of Chapter 12, just before the assault on Gato's base will start.  Bloodline perhaps?


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (May 28, 2008)

Possibly, or maybe something to do with the gates themselves, like he can use them with no side effects, but that would be OP...


----------



## Harm (May 28, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Also, I can't help but wonder why Naruto's seventh gate flickered with chakra at the end of Chapter 12, just before the assault on Gato's base will start.  Bloodline perhaps?



I figured that out a while back. Go through all the topics Omni's made on this forum. There should be one that talks about his theory on Kakuzu's power (before it was revealed he hardened his body.)

Naruto will active the seventh gate (though not on purpose, obviously), which is the, "Gate of Insanity/Shock/Wonder." This, combined with Naruto's obvious MPD, and maybe Kyuubi's chakra will cause a situation similar to Ichigo's hollow problem (if you haven't read/watched Bleach, I suggest you do).

At least, that's what I think. It's just an educated guess; I could very well be wrong.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 29, 2008)

There's going to be a lot of people with secondary murderous personalities in this story...interesting...very interesting.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 5, 2008)

Glad that Omni is alive, but wonder how much the arc has progessed.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 5, 2008)

I think that the next chapter will finish up the Wave arc.  That's why he didn't update a few months ago, and if we're lucky he'll start the Chuunin Exam.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope that he hasnt given in and added Sakura to the harem. Its one of those things that erk me when a author already made a list of who's going to romance the main character, yet adds another cause he recieves reviews/friends who just spam: 'Add Sakura, shes cOOl' or 'Add here cause its my fav pairing.' Even better '  '.If were really lucky , maybe we'll see the update this month.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 5, 2008)

Same here.  I mean, he did say that he wouldn't add/remove anybody to the harem, so I hope that his resolve doesn't falter.

I guess that the fact that I don't really like Sakura doesn't help her trying to get into Naruto's harem.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 5, 2008)

The only type of relationship that Naruto and Sakura can have in that story is of mutal respect, though that may be down the road seeing how Sakura is.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Jun 8, 2008)

So far, both Naruto and Kyuubi are both extremely annoyed by Sakura's lack of dedication to the shinobi arts. Maybe the events of her capture will change that.

She must NOT, however, enter the harem. I really don't like her.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 8, 2008)

I think everyone is annoyed by Sakura's fangirlish habits.  Even Kakashi, though he hasn't really stepped up to the plate and downright ordered her to train with him or something.  I think that the only person who has really tried to help her take the life of a shinobi seriously (besides the Iwa shinobi kidnapping her) was Anko, seeing as how she made her kill one of the bandits.  I think that due to Anko's 'plan', she was able to kill those bandits on her own later on.  

Even if her kidnapping does make her take the life of a shinobi seriously, I will like her as a character better.  However, even if she becomes the strongest kunoichi, I don't want her in Naruto's harem.  So please Omni, I beg of you, don't add her in to Naruto's harem!  I think that one person who lusted after Sasuke in the past is more than enough!


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 8, 2008)

I think the exp. that Sakura had will crack her character for the worse. She'll see what ninja life truly is, and how usless she is. Then team 7 will intervine and it will be another episode of Intervention


----------



## NarutoFlame (Jun 9, 2008)

> He sensed 4 chakra sources approaching, they were the Hokage, Kakashi, and 2 random ANBU.


Oh.... now I feel kinda stupid. Oh well. Iruka could _still_ be a jinchurrikki, because during the actual Naruto story line Iruka had a bad pass as well. And if I remember correctly, the adults didn't like him to much anyway. Now on to the next subject. Naruto's new kekkei genkai(bloodline) has to be an earth type. Think about it. Neither of Naruto's parents had any real talent in earth, and naruto could just be a new bloodline, or, the bloodline was passive in either minato or Misao, and it awakened in Naruto.Now I _know_ i'm not wrong. And sakura + Harem =no.


----------



## Harm (Jun 9, 2008)

NarutoFlame said:


> Iruka could _still_ be a jinchurrikki, because during the actual Naruto story line Iruka had a bad pass as well. And if I remember correctly, the adults didn't like him to much anyway.


Iruka was just a clown because he lost his parents to the Kyuubi. I don't remember anything about adults hating him.


----------



## josiassterling (Jun 10, 2008)

hey omni
i know ur alive and all
but could u fill us in on how much u hae done
or at least when we could possibly seee the chap
im happy ur alive
and not in jail or something
Mishimoto would do something like that.....
but anyway u could fill  us in??????


----------



## -18 (Jun 10, 2008)

magnificient


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Jun 11, 2008)

NarutoFlame said:


> Now on to the next subject. Naruto's new kekkei genkai(bloodline) has to be an earth type. Think about it. Neither of Naruto's parents had any real talent in earth, and naruto could just be a new bloodline, or, the bloodline was passive in either minato or Misao, and it awakened in Naruto.Now I _know_ i'm not wrong.



It may have something to do with his seventh gate flickering, what's that gate's name?

EDIT: nvm, it's the Wonder Gate, "Kyoumon"


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, if chakra is flickering in the Kyoumon, then maybe something wonderful will happen.  Like being able to merge with elements or something.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Jun 11, 2008)

Although, if it is indeed an earth manipulation bloodline, he won't have much use for it as he only knows one Doton technique, the Doruki Gaeshi. Unless the bloodline is a type of manipulation akin to Gaara's control over sand.


----------



## NarutoFlame (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, Omni said that kishi stole his idea, and I don't think I ever heard of a gates bloodline, and I've been thinking something like kakuzu's heart technique(since he's an earth type), but that's most likely wrong. The only other thing I can think of earthwise would be.... nothing that would work for naruto without making him invincible

edit: Oh and also he's learning more about manipulating chakra than learning jutsu's


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 11, 2008)

I think it might have to do with the elements because he has been focusing more on elemental manipulation rather than learning as many jutsus as he can.  It would give him a bit of a foothold if it did have something to do with the elements.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 11, 2008)

True, Naruto's training has focused on manipulation, Maybe this bloodline allows him to have an affinity with all the elements? Or to a certain extent. Thus allowing him to fuse the elements together: Earth+Water=Wood, Water+Air=Ice and so on.. If not, it can be like Nagato= Rini. or control the 6 chakra/elements?


----------



## NarutoFlame (Jun 12, 2008)

well it can't be fusion of elements, because there aren't any recent fusion bloodlines (like haku's), but it is possible that Naruto can control all six elements, because it _is_ new, and naruto is only a gennin. You do know how kakashi or somebody explained, most gennin start out with one, chunnin either have one or two, and jonin have either one two, and maybe three. if naruto is a gennin and has three, he could have four or five when he's chunnin, and the sixth when he's  a jonnin. But I still think it has something to do with earth


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Jun 12, 2008)

The bloodline that we think Omni was referring to Kishi 'stealing' was in regards to Iruka, the whole Juugo berserker thing.


----------



## NarutoFlame (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe.... but it could be an enemies bloodline, that  bad dude from the rock who is the leader of the group naruto and co are about to fight, it could be a bloodline for him, or a bloodline for anyone else omni didn't really refer to naruto.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe, but I still 'really' want to find out what Iruka's secret is


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 13, 2008)

Now we have to play the wait game again.


----------



## NarutoFlame (Jun 13, 2008)

now thats _always_ fun.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 13, 2008)

There's the Eurocup and Ninja Gaiden 2, which can pass the time.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 14, 2008)

SabakuTaiso said:


> There's the Eurocup and Ninja Gaiden 2, which can pass the time.



Is Ninja Gaiden 2 worth the money? Still stuck on the first though....


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 14, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> Is Ninja Gaiden 2 worth the money? Still stuck on the first though....



Yeah, it really is worth it.  There is one bad thing though-whenever I pull off some crazy move with the Dragon Sword, it reminds me of Naruto doing something like that using The Flow.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree, Ninja Gaiden 2 is worth the money and then some. Beautiful graphics and voice acting. Insane weapons+combos/ninpo. Plus a new assortment of bosses+minions. And Blood+Gore, lots of BLood+Gore.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 15, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Yeah, it really is worth it.  There is one bad thing though-whenever I pull off some crazy move with the Dragon Sword, it reminds me of Naruto doing something like that using The Flow.





SabakuTaiso said:


> I agree, Ninja Gaiden 2 is worth the money and then some. Beautiful graphics and voice acting. Insane weapons+combos/ninpo. Plus a new assortment of bosses+minions. And Blood+Gore, lots of BLood+Gore.



Not to take up offtopic space, but thank you.


----------



## NarutoFlame (Jun 16, 2008)

woah, _really_ of topic


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 16, 2008)

It may be of topic, but it gives us something to talk about instead of wondering if we'll see the update this summer


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 17, 2008)

Ahhh, but we can discuss how Ryuu's abilities with the sword is similar to Naruto using The Flow.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 17, 2008)

EH, im like you. Everytime I think of the flow Ryu's dragon Sword combos always pop into my minds. Though due to recent chapters, im truely wondering how Omni will deal with Naruto's Uchiha blood compaired to cannon.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope Omni plays Ninja Gaiden2 and incorperates Ryu's style to the Flow, the sheer awsomeness would impregnate any woman  who happened to see/read it


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 17, 2008)

Hmmm...I think playing the game would give him some more inspiration for the battle scenes.  I mean, the game is really violent, and the chapters are really violent-it's like a match made in heaven!  Besides, those explosive kunai in the game could basically be the grenades that Naruto has.  Yup, just playing the game could help with inspiration-it did for me anyways.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, IIRC, he can't see too well when he's inside it, so the Sharingan will probably help with tracking everything while moving at such a high speed.
As to explosive kunai, they already have that, in the form of kunai wrapped with explosive notes. Naruto's grenades are cylindrical, similar to our modern grenades.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 17, 2008)

I know, I was just trying to draw similarities between the two.  And he needs the Sharingan in order to use The Flow to its fullest potential.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 17, 2008)

Well we know that Omni's Naruto is much more different then the cannon Naruto, thus will he tweak the Sharingan using his FemKyu~ or let it progess as it is. The Sharingan that has be shown in recent chapters - Rivals Alma on Master Ninja mode.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh god, Naruto with Mangekyou Sharingan...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope Naruto doesn't get some form of the Mangekyo Sharingan due to having Kyuubi sealed inside of him.  To be honest, I think that the only way someone should get the Mangekyo is if they kill their best friend or feel that they killed their best friend (or whatever Kakashi did to get his version).


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 18, 2008)

The sheer lulz would be insane  As we saw in the manga, Sasuke thought he killed Itachi(and recieved the power-up) and now has the Mangekyo. Kakashi over time probably led himself to believe, on purpose, that he killed Obito( or was the cause of his death.)


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Jun 18, 2008)

Does Naruto even have a best friend in Dichotomy? Would it be Sasuke or Kyuubi?


----------



## bipolarturkey (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd say that sauske is narutos best friend, him and kyuubi are more like...one in the same, they both know each others thoughts better than anyone else,and they both work towards the some thing together at the same time.they're literally connected to each other in an unbreakable bond,its more than a friendship, its more like(at the risk of sounding cheezy) they are part of one another.

also,you were talking about  naruto and his possible development of the sharingan. well, bloodlines orriginate from demons giving humans their powers in some way or another. And concidering how this was how the byakugan was created, and then the sharingan was a product of another demon and the byakugan. It is possible that with the influence of kyuubi, naruto could have an all new bloodline limit.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, in Dichotomy, Naruto's mother was an Uchiha, so he already has the possibility of unlocking it.


----------



## bipolarturkey (Jun 19, 2008)

true, but with kyuubi's influence its possibe that there might be an upgrade to the sharringan, like a fourth tome.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 19, 2008)

I hope he doesn't get a fourth tomoe-I think that would just overpower him.

As for his best friend...well, I would have to say Sasuke.  He has been training with him for a while and he is trying to create a cousin-bond with him.  I think he sees Kyuubi more as a mentor and someone that he is indebted to rather than a friend.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Jun 19, 2008)

That, and Kyuubi's officially part of the harem.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 19, 2008)

Who says you can't be in love with your best friend?


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Jun 19, 2008)

Um...I'm sure there's some rule somewhere regarding this, someone find it.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 20, 2008)

I bet that Naruto is going to see Sasuke in a death like state and snap, just like it happened in cannon. The only difference will be him using his 'bloodline',uping his sharingan-instead of going kyubbi.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmmm...that seems to be a bit...generic with regards to other fanfictions, and so far, Omni has done his best to keep his story from being too generic.  But it still seems to be a valid reason.

If Naruto has a crazy side to him, then maybe when he sees how Hinata and Sakura are being restrained, then maybe he'll go crazy and activate his Sharingan.  Who knows what will happen?


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 20, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hmmm...that seems to be a bit...generic with regards to other fanfictions, and so far, Omni has done his best to keep his story from being too generic.  But it still seems to be a valid reason.
> 
> If Naruto has a crazy side to him, then maybe when he sees how Hinata and Sakura are being restrained, then maybe he'll go crazy and activate his Sharingan.  Who knows what will happen?



My guess would be terror and death on a scale that would be Kh?rn green with envy.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh, if people thought him hitting the brothel was bad, just wait till he sees Hinata and Sakura...can anyone say a massacre?


----------



## Harm (Jun 20, 2008)

bipolarturkey said:


> also,you were talking about  naruto and his possible development of the sharingan. well, bloodlines orriginate from demons giving humans their powers in some way or another. And concidering how this was how the byakugan was created, and then the sharingan was a product of another demon and the byakugan. It is possible that with the influence of kyuubi, naruto could have an all new bloodline limit.


Bloodline limits coming from demons is fanon, not canon. In canon, they come from weird genetics, not demons.

As for Naruto getting Mangekyou/upgraded Sharingan? That would...well, suck. He'd be pretty much unstoppable. Especially considering all the crap that Kishimoto's tacked on to it so his precious Sasuke can get a bit stronger...

Personally, I hope Omni downgrades the Sharingan a bit. Not just Naruto's, everyone's. Make it into something believable like it was in the canon Wave arc instead of the God-mod it is post time-skip.


----------



## bipolarturkey (Jun 20, 2008)

oh, thanks for clearing that up for me. and i wasnt saying i wanted him to get some amazing sharringan-esque type thing that would make him god like in more ways than 1, i was simply saying its possible....but scratch that because i dont think omni would do that anyway.


----------



## josiassterling (Jun 21, 2008)

but seriously 
i need to know how the next chap is comin along
i've read the story like 5 times already...
i know its gettin bad
please omni
if u want me to live normally again
then u'll give some type of progress report


----------



## hello25 (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah october was the last update


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 21, 2008)

At least he posted in this form like a month or so ago, so we know that he's still alive.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 21, 2008)

That may be true, but it still doesnt answer the question at hand- How much longer till the update. I'd rather have had him post what he had, and deal with the cliffhanger. We are all used to it. Beats waiting 8 months


----------



## ssgoku4000 (Jun 23, 2008)

speaking of updating, when are you going to post chapter 6 of your fanfic (prodigy of the spirit realm), forgotten hero?


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jun 23, 2008)

I bet you, When he does post it, There will STILL be a cliffhanger.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 23, 2008)

Ofcourse there will! Its the universal law of fanfiction.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 23, 2008)

ssgoku4000 said:


> speaking of updating, when are you going to post chapter 6 of your fanfic (prodigy of the spirit realm), forgotten hero?



I haven't really had much time to work on it, having to study for finals (which I just finished) and going to work.  Getting Ninja Gaiden II didn't help either.  I'm going to start working on it again tomorrow.  Hopefully, it won't take too long for the next chapter to be posted.

On a side note, I made a thread for it, so you can post there instead of putting stuff not related to Omni's story.  Anyways, thanks for wondering about my story!


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 24, 2008)

I noticed that whenever an author wants to have a great ninja war in their story they make stone the agressore,always. The same theme tends to be used, stone hates the leaf due to war blag blah, this gets boring real fast, especially when kumo and kiri are tossed into the same mix=stone/lightning/mist vs leaf. Yet againest three major villages leaf always prevails due to courage and such,wooooo(note sarcasm) Why cant it be that minor villages unite and start some action?All the anti stone story have most likely lead new and old writers to delude themselves to believe that stone has always been evil, and is a popular to use, thus constantly use that reoccuring theme. I suggest that people give 'Set in stone' by SOC puppet a quick read.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, Stone's not actually trying to start a war, they're just trying to assassinate Naruto due to his lineage. Their objective was to do it without anyone really noticing. Except when you don't tell the grunts that, they tend to blow it.


----------



## josiassterling (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah if i remember correctly 
which i do cuz i read that thing like six times
stone really did try the subtle/discreet route
but that backfired once hakuu blasted like 30 of their men
and because the mantra "quantity over quality"
stone brought more than they needed to bring
and if u remeber most of them are chuunin 
who just passed to BE chuunin
neways thats my 2 cents



and seriously 
i need chap 13
please omni
i think i can read chap 1-12
like 2 more times before i go crazy
and start singing barry manilou


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 24, 2008)

SabakuTaiso said:


> I noticed that whenever an author wants to have a great ninja war in their story they make stone the agressore,always. The same theme tends to be used, stone hates the leaf due to war blag blah, this gets boring real fast, especially when kumo and kiri are tossed into the same mix=stone/lightning/mist vs leaf. Yet againest three major villages leaf always prevails due to courage and such,wooooo(note sarcasm) Why cant it be that minor villages unite and start some action?All the anti stone story have most likely lead new and old writers to delude themselves to believe that stone has always been evil, and is a popular to use, thus constantly use that reoccuring theme. I suggest that people give 'Set in stone' by SOC puppet a quick read.



Because it's logical.  It's human nature to hold grudges, and I for one, would most definitely want to take revenge on a man who wiped out a majority of my forces.  But how do you take revenge on a dead man?  You go after his family and everything he held dear.  In this case, that would be Naruto and in other stories, it would be Konoha.

As for the minor villages that unite...well, that would because even combined I doubt they would have enough men to attack Konoha and expect to win.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 25, 2008)

True that its human nature to hold grudges. These are ninja's that we are talking about, and they arent your regular mill of people, and its been stated that peace treaties have been forged and broken multiples times. If they actually held onto grudges like 'humans' they'd still be in the great ninja war or another would have started in cannon. Even with human nature, a nation wide grudgewill stay for about a generation, true some of it will pass to the next but not the full extent. The third shinobi war ended 15yrs before Naruto was born. 3/4 of Iwa will not hold a grudge for that long, if they did would they be able to survive by themselves in the ninja world? Answer is no! 

Even in real life that is not possible, unless you can name me a nation that has held a nation wide grudge againest another nation for 15+yrs and sustained(No massive gap between classes, good trades of imports/exports/resources, low poverty levels, education, little to no famine, controlled crime rate and such) themselves? 

Besides the small villages can use political warfare/hit and run tactics againest larger ones and WIN. They are ninja as well.


----------



## hello25 (Jun 25, 2008)

im surprised nobody has written a story in which cloud was the enemy.

If i were to write a plausible war:

1) I would have the sandaime deny cloud hiashi and hizashi's body

2) cloud declares war and eventually gets stone to join. stone is still recovering after their losses from the war with konoha. i think it was only like 5 years between end of war and kyuubi. so they would be reluctant to enter another war unless another nation joins first. also the current tsuchikage would probably have been old enough to have fought in the war

3) mist is weak do to the bloodline wars and the fact that after their genin tests were discovered they lost many clients and income. so no war for them. besides they are isolated on an island to be affected by any other wars. they will be neutral

4) sand joins konoha.

5) as for the other villages. waterfall joins kono. i dont know what rain and grass will do but they might split up because didnt they fight over territory between themselves?

the minor villages dont have enough manpower. they werent founded by any great ninjas so they arent great


----------



## fan_83 (Jun 25, 2008)

why isn;t it normal for stone to hate leaf?
one man from leaf made the whole stone village which is one of the great five looks like incompetents fools..

one man can defeat the whole army of stone on his own...

can you imagine the pride of the stone...crushed by one man..


imagine the loss of manpower and senior jounin of stone who was killed leaving only the newbies..

thats normal...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 25, 2008)

SabakuTaiso said:


> True that its human nature to hold grudges. These are ninja's that we are talking about, and they arent your regular mill of people, and its been stated that peace treaties have been forged and broken multiples times.



The only difference is their profession and the fact that they can access their chakra and use jutsus.  Other than that, I don't see how different they are from civilians.  They have the same needs and desires as civilians (meaning food, love, attention, etc.).  They may have a harsher view on life than civilians, but even civilians can be murders, or even mass murders.




SabakuTaiso said:


> If they actually held onto grudges like 'humans' they'd still be in the great ninja war or another would have started in cannon. Even with human nature, a nation wide grudgewill stay for about a generation, true some of it will pass to the next but not the full extent. The third shinobi war ended 15yrs before Naruto was born. 3/4 of Iwa will not hold a grudge for that long, if they did would they be able to survive by themselves in the ninja world? Answer is no!



People can still hold grudges, even if they don't act on it.  Survival is usually the first thing on someone's mind, so if surviving means that one has to bide their time until they can get away with acting on their grudge, then they will wait.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Look at Madara-how long has he waited to get revenge on Konoha?  He left when the Shodaime was in power, and he will most likely enact his revenge while the Godaime is in power.







SabakuTaiso said:


> Even in real life that is not possible, unless you can name me a nation that has held a nation wide grudge againest another nation for 15+yrs and sustained(No massive gap between classes, good trades of imports/exports/resources, low poverty levels, education, little to no famine, controlled crime rate and such) themselves?



The 1919 Treaty of Versailles, signed after World War I was over, forced Germany to pay war reparations, give territory to the victors, and accept full responsibility for the war.  The unfairness of the Treaty caused widespread bitterness among the Germans.  That bitterness made it easy for Hitler to convince the people of Germany to fight back and start World War II in 1939.  And Germany did damn well during the war, considering that they were basically crippled during the 20 year time period between the end of the first war and the start of the second.





SabakuTaiso said:


> Besides the small villages can use political warfare/hit and run tactics againest larger ones and WIN. They are ninja as well.



They can win battles with hit and run tactics, but I highly doubt they can win a war against a single major village, not to mention other major villages that said major village is allied with.  

Sooner or later, the smaller villagers will find themselves in a trap or badly outnumbered and they will lose.  Being a smaller village, each shinobi that is lost will hurt them much more than a major village.  

Or, the major villages could simply lay siege to the small villages.  I doubt they can last a prolonged siege.

And yes, they are ninja, but I doubt they are as strong as those from the major villages.  I highly doubt they have forces to equal the ANBU.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 29, 2008)

> People can still hold grudges, even if they don't act on it. Survival is usually the first thing on someone's mind, so if surviving means that one has to bide their time until they can get away with acting on their grudge, then they will wait.
> Spoiler:Look at Madara-how long has he waited to get revenge on Konoha? He left when the Shodaime was in power, and he will most likely enact his revenge while the Godaime is in power.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 29, 2008)

SabakuTaiso said:


> Im sorry, but when I read this, I laughed a bit. Number's are a part of battle, yes, but not the most important. The yondy took out 50 nin by himself, where were the numbers then?
> The last part was fun to read as well. Pain, Konan, Kakazu, Zetsu, Hidan these names ring a bell? Im sure they are stronger then major village strong.



Quality over quantity only goes so far.  Look at the Kyuubi-he was defeated by the Yondaime Hokage, who while powerful was no where near as powerful as the Kyuubi.

And last time I checked, the members of Akatsuki don't belong to any of the small villages, unless you count 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Pein and Konan who never really belonged to a village.  I guess they might be considered part of Ame seeing as they don't wear forehead protectors, but they're more bent on world domination.







SabakuTaiso said:


> Kakazu was brought down by the plot itself and he was stronger then Kakashi, who Tsunade praised as the next hokage. Pain killed Jman. Zetsu is a unknown beast. Pretty sure, they count as forces that surpass ANBU.



When was Kakashi praised as the next Hokage?  I don't remember that.

But enough of this.  I'm still waiting to see what the mysterious bloodline is.  I hope it's a crazy side to Iruka.  It would be funny to see a nice teacher by day, crazy killer by night thing for Iruka.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 29, 2008)

Zetsu was a grass nin, grass is still a minor village. When Pain(Nagato)/Konan were introduced they were war orphans of Ame and no headband, yet when Pain is shown, in adulthood, he's sportin a nice Ame headband(all his bodies). Before Jman left, Tsunade wanted to join him but the big J said no ,due to the case that both of them might die, and konoha ends up with no leader, and the first name she said that can take over as hokage, if they died, was Kakashi.

True this has dragged on, my bad, just needed to rant for abit. An angry Iruka would be a pleasent read, since now he has a much larger story to play in Omni's fanfic. Im more curious about Narutos sharingan and its development.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, other than allowing him to see in the Flow, I have no idea how it's going to progress.


----------



## BVB (Jul 6, 2008)

any progress ?


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 6, 2008)

I read this long ago (back when it was titled "The Dichotomy of Uzumaki Naruto" or Kazama, I can't quite remember which. At any rate, I read it for a little bit but when I saw some of the girls that'd be in the harem, well,  I cried in a bad way. I liked most, but introduce Hinata or Sakura into a harem and I no longer read, however what I did read was really great.  Great job!


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Jul 7, 2008)

Because it's so overused, or why?


----------



## josiassterling (Jul 10, 2008)

man cmon Omni
can we get something????????
i mean, we know ur not dead and all
but maybe u could post again and tell us if well get by summers end
or next year
or maybe tomorrow
note that if the last option happens
i will rub myself.... sensually


----------



## Omni (Jul 11, 2008)

Suppose y'all deserve an explanation or...something.

So.  Life.  The final frontier.  These are the voyages of the starship me.

Or something.

Basically, I could go on for about three pages about all the stuff that's going on currently w/ me and all that stuff, but that's boring, and personal.

So, I'll make it short.

School.  Work.  Degree.  Gym membership.  Age of Conan.  Girlfriend.  Ex-girlfriend.  Vacation.  Work.  Church (or something like it).

The list goes on, but basically...once you find yourself having a life, it's addicting, yanno?

Anyway...I sat down and hammered out what I think is the last of the next chapter.  Or maybe not.  We'll see.

All things considered, it's been a long strange trip.  But I'm getting there.

This thing ain't stopping any time soon.  Life just kindof said, "HEY, OVER HERE".

Anyway, I'm back in the saddle...or something closer to it.  I've gotten into One Piece, a bit of Moe anime...gaming (again)...all that kinda stuff.  But writing is getting back in there again.  Just a matter of time and inspiration/joy of writing again.

On an unrelated note, I LOVE Cohiba.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 11, 2008)

So, how many pages is the next chapter?  At least seventy I hope...

So please update soon, and don't make me regret asking you to finish the Wave Arc before you updated!

And don't worry about getting caught up in life, it happens to us all.  It would just be nice if you drop a monthly post to let us all know that you're alive and all.  You not responding is like not seeing the sun rise in the morning (though not to that extent), meaning that people go crazy because they don't know what happened to the sun (or in this case, you).


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice to hear from you Omni, good luck with life.


----------



## Harm (Jul 11, 2008)

Omni said:


> Girlfriend.  Ex-girlfriend.


If these two things are related, I truly feel for you.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Jul 12, 2008)

Yay  Wait, did we have a bet as to the length of the next chapter? For some reason I thought we did...


----------



## Omni (Jul 13, 2008)

Harm said:


> If these two things are related, I truly feel for you.



Unfortunately, they are.  Luckily, it was almost a foregone conclusion from the start, so it wasn't that big of a deal.


----------



## adevilinthedark (Jul 13, 2008)

Omni said:


> Unfortunately, they are.  Luckily, it was almost a foregone conclusion from the start, so it wasn't that big of a deal.



*winces*

Well, nice to heaar from you.


----------



## ssgoku4000 (Jul 13, 2008)

Glad to hear from you, Omni. I've been trying to read other fanfics since i finished reading the chapters you have posted so far...................NOTHING FILLS THE VOID!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## josiassterling (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah sorry to hear that
especially the part about the gf's/ex gf's problem
BUT IT IS NICE TO HEAR FROM
SO MUCH SO THAT I HAVE STARTED RUBBING MY SELF
AND HAVENT STOPPED IN FACT 
IM RUBBING MY SELF RIGHT NOW WHILE IM TYPING THIS COMMENT
HOW U ASK?????
I USE MY ELBOWS TO TYPE WHEN 
RUBBING MYSELF BECOMES A TOP PRIORITY!!!


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Jul 16, 2008)

Glad To See That Writings Once Again Becoming A Part Of Your Life, Cant Wait To See How The Latest Chapter Turns Out To Be.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jul 17, 2008)

Glad that your back, I had started abusing drugs and alchohol to fill the empty space left by no new chapters XD

Just kidding, or course.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 21, 2008)

damn .. .i wait for your next chapter ...  dont worry about us ( i can't help if rabid fan reader ) ... oh i see

in your page of fanfiction .. said 
Fiction Rated: M - English - General/Adventure - Naruto U. & Kyuubi - Reviews: 2639 - Published: 01-25-07 - Updated: *10-05-07*

wow .. i hope you will provide huge huge chapter .

i will wait for your chapter .. good thing .. i have enough to read  other chapter 

hey to other reader .. stop pester or beg Omni .. we have life too .. Omni has life .. leave him alone .. if you can't pick on him/her

try to read new stories .. so many stories .. in fan fiction ..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 21, 2008)

As long as he updates before a year is up, I won't start a riot.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 21, 2008)

hehe .. how you planning to roit ( lol) ?? spam thread..? or riot  in Omni 's house ??


----------



## bipolarturkey (Jul 22, 2008)

[/FONT]You better hurry Omni, their plotting nefarious things!:amazed


----------



## josiassterling (Jul 29, 2008)

i think that sakura will get seriously traumatized and will ask anko to train her for the time being just until the chuunin exams
what does everybody else think....?????


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 29, 2008)

I think she'll ask anybody and everybody to help train her, including Naruto and Sasuke to Kakashi and Anko.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jul 30, 2008)

I think she's going to give up being a ninja and The Kyuubi will have a permanent place on team 7.


----------



## ShotgunWilly (Aug 1, 2008)

meh, personally, i think that Kyuubi will just keep to the shadows, theres not much way that i could see her integrating into society, but *shrug* who knows, but I personally think that, while it's been a while since i've read it and my memory's a little fuzzy, Sakura has more of a part to play yet.

Anyway, (@ the author) its nice to see that you aren't completely dead, good luck with this story and getting it updated soon.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 1, 2008)

I think that Kyuubi will integrate into the society a bit more (I mean, she is part of the harem-no way are people just going to miss that), but not so far as to take Sakura's spot.  I think she'll remain as a 'Sensei' and tag along during missions.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Aug 2, 2008)

She could be a 4th member of the team, combat-familiar style. As for socially, well, she'd need a 'really' good cover story.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Aug 2, 2008)

Ugh, I always see this thread has a new post and I'm like "*Gasp* Update??!"


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 2, 2008)

Eternity's Sundering said:


> She could be a 4th member of the team, combat-familiar style. As for socially, well, she'd need a 'really' good cover story.



But teams are made of three students plus a sensei.  Well, I guess they could add another one and just give them harder missions, but I think Kyuubi would have to get used to her body first.  She still hasn't gotten it yet, right?




Griff Hyral said:


> Ugh, I always see this thread has a new post and I'm like "*Gasp* Update??!"



Me too, which is why I look at the notification and see who posted a new comment before getting too excited.


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Aug 3, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> But teams are made of three students plus a sensei.  Well, I guess they could add another one and just give them harder missions, but I think Kyuubi would have to get used to her body first.  She still hasn't gotten it yet, right?



Nope, She Already Got Her Body From The DemiGod Inari.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah I always think there wss an update, then People rapidly replied with comments of "YES, FINNALY!" or, "HAVE MY BABIES" or "I THINk YOUR AVATAR IS A DISTURBED REFERENCE"


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Aug 4, 2008)

I know, it's like, "OMNI, did you post?!?!?!?!"


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 4, 2008)

Damn you Eternity's Sundering...I got the notification, opened it, and got so excited when I saw 'OMNI' that I didn't bother to see who posted it before I clicked the link...I thought that it was Omni posting...


----------



## BrojoJojo (Aug 4, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Damn you Eternity's Sundering...I got the notification, opened it, and got so excited when I saw 'OMNI' that I didn't bother to see who posted it before I clicked the link...I thought that it was Omni posting...



Lol,pwned

Meanwhile outside of this naruto-related universe.

I spent a good amount of time today making my girlfriend's friends think I have a daughter.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Aug 4, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Damn you Eternity's Sundering...I got the notification, opened it, and got so excited when I saw 'OMNI' that I didn't bother to see who posted it before I clicked the link...I thought that it was Omni posting...



Heh, I live to serve.

EDIT: or to screw with people, I'm not sure which...


----------



## ShotgunWilly (Aug 4, 2008)

meh, i get excited too, even though i know it cant be an update because i would get an email, and thats the first thing i check... still, i always think "maybe he's posted an update about when the next update is" if you get what i'm saying...


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, I know what you mean...

In the meantime, shall we glean over the current chapters for tiny details that have the potential to be major plot points?


----------



## BrojoJojo (Aug 5, 2008)

What role do you think the Stone nin will take in the rest of the story?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 5, 2008)

Some will be fodder for Sasuke to test his strength against.  The others will be used to show the foxes in action-hopefully it'll be very, very descriptive.  And man, I hope Naruto fights the leader and unlocks his Sharingan, so he can finally use the flow to the full extent.

Oh, and I really hope Naruto sets Hinata straight with regards to how he feels about her, and that she isn't just some burden, but rather a friend.


----------



## Harm (Aug 5, 2008)

Eternity's Sundering said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean...
> 
> In the meantime, shall we glean over the current chapters for tiny details that have the potential to be major plot points?



The story's made several references to hell and the 'Dark One' or 'Fallen One' or something in the earlier chapters when Kyuubi was explaining things to Sandaime, Iruka, Kakashi, and Naruto. So we know Satan exist in this AU.

And in chapter 11 Inari made reference to a special purpose that the Jinchuuriki had. Related? I think so.



> What role do you think the Stone nin will take in the rest of the story?



If the story is going the way I think it's going (see above), I think they'll serve as antagonist for a while before shit starts hitting the fan with Satan and everything. Then they'll play reluctant anti-heroes. The whole 'team up to defeat a much bigger threat' deal. Because, you know, Satan and the armies of hell are about as big as threats get.


----------



## ShotgunWilly (Aug 5, 2008)

meh, i think that if it's predictable, then it ain't good enough, lol


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 6, 2008)

I just can't see them facing off against Satan.  I'm not exactly religious, but doesn't Satan have power equal or close to the same level of God (or in this case, Kami)?  I just can't see a mix of shinobi and Bijuu fighting against Satan.  

If Konoha was almost destroyed by Kyuubi [who was influenced by the 'Dark One' and is also a respectful subordinate of Inari (a demigod)], then I just don't see them having a chance of victory against the 'Dark One.'  They may fight the 'Dark One's' army, but I just don't think they'll go head to head with him/it.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 6, 2008)

It was bad when I first read it, and you haven't improved much. And I'm not going to apologize for being tough. But this story should have ended a while ago.

But I'm impressed that you still find inspiration after so long. Kudos. But please improve.


----------



## Harm (Aug 6, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I just can't see them facing off against Satan.  I'm not exactly religious, but doesn't Satan have power equal or close to the same level of God (or in this case, Kami)?  I just can't see a mix of shinobi and Bijuu fighting against Satan.
> 
> If Konoha was almost destroyed by Kyuubi [who was influenced by the 'Dark One' and is also a respectful subordinate of Inari (a demigod)], then I just don't see them having a chance of victory against the 'Dark One.'  They may fight the 'Dark One's' army, but I just don't think they'll go head to head with him/it.



No. I'm not religious either, but I know Satan doesn't have as nearly as much power as God. God _created_ Satan, remember?  He only has as much power as God allows him.


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Aug 6, 2008)

Gecka said:


> It was bad when I first read it, and you haven't improved much. And I'm not going to apologize for being tough. But this story should have ended a while ago.
> 
> But I'm impressed that you still find inspiration after so long. Kudos. But please improve.



What Are You On, Crack?


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Aug 7, 2008)

Gecka said:


> It was bad when I first read it, and you haven't improved much. And I'm not going to apologize for being tough. But this story should have ended a while ago.
> 
> But I'm impressed that you still find inspiration after so long. Kudos. But please improve.



Yes, please explain...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 7, 2008)

Harm said:


> No. I'm not religious either, but I know Satan doesn't have as nearly as much power as God. God _created_ Satan, remember?  He only has as much power as God allows him.



No, I don't really remember it.  The extent of my religious knowledge is basically from cartoons where the angel is on one shoulder and the devil is on the other.  Angel/God offers the good decision, and the devil offers the bad decision.  Oh, and the devil has a pitchfork.  

But still, if the 'Dark One' was able to influence all the Bijuu, what chance does anyone but a God stand against them?




Gecka said:


> It was bad when I first read it, and you haven't improved much. And I'm not going to apologize for being tough. But this story should have ended a while ago.
> 
> But I'm impressed that you still find inspiration after so long. Kudos. But please improve.



Interesting...could you explain why?  I remember there were a couple of pages way back that had an argument between Omni and someone else with regards to Naruto's change after the Forbidden Scroll incident.  The other person thought it wasn't realistic or something...

Anyways, I'd like to know why you don't like it.  It would be interesting to see someone's negative opinion of this story.

And personally, I don't think you're being tough if you don't give a reason for being tough.  Enlighten me please, if only to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## Harm (Aug 7, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> No, I don't really remember it.  The extent of my religious knowledge is basically from cartoons where the angel is on one shoulder and the devil is on the other.  Angel/God offers the good decision, and the devil offers the bad decision.  Oh, and the devil has a pitchfork.
> 
> But still, if the 'Dark One' was able to influence all the Bijuu, what chance does anyone but a God stand against them?



It's sad that I know more about this than you, considering I'm an Atheist.

So what if he can influence them? That doesn't mean he could _fight_ all of them. Lucifer (Satan) was nothing but a fallen angel. Basically the same thing as Kyuubi. And we know that eventually Naruto will get the rest of Kyuubi's old chakra, so he'll probably as strong as she was by the end. Maybe stronger. 

It was also mentioned that there would be no such thing as 'too strong' for what Naruto would be facing, and his purpose was so important not even Inari was allowed to tell him what it was. What do _you_ think he'll be fighting? A sick puppy? 

I'm giving you a theory based on what we know. Don't tell me it's impossible because Satan is too strong when you don't even know the first thing about religion.


----------



## alexwill22 (Aug 7, 2008)

Gecka said:


> It was bad when I first read it, and you haven't improved much. And I'm not going to apologize for being tough. But this story should have ended a while ago.
> 
> But I'm impressed that you still find inspiration after so long. Kudos. But please improve.



Damn, I sensed a lot of hatred coming from you.  

The story wasn't bad, I haven't seen you write anything yet.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Aug 7, 2008)

>>
In other news, Jio vs Naruto!


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Aug 13, 2008)

Who is Jio again?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 13, 2008)

Harm said:


> It's sad that I know more about this than you, considering I'm an Atheist.



Not really.  Atheist means you don't believe in God, right?  Well, in order for you not to believe in God, then you probably know some background information.  I mean, I don't know about you, but if I choose not to believe in something, then I'll research it to make sure I can back up my reason for not believing in it.

In my case with regards to religion, I've never felt the urge to learn more about it either way.  Just call me too lazy to wake up in the morning and go to church or read a bible or whatever.[/QUOTE]




Harm said:


> I. What do _you_ think he'll be fighting? A sick puppy?



Actually, a sick, deaf, mute, crippled one month old baby.  Fighting sick puppies is so last year.




Harm said:


> I'm giving you a theory based on what we know. Don't tell me it's impossible because Satan is too strong when you don't even know the first thing about religion.



I'm not saying it's impossible, and if I came off as seeming as if I did, then I apologize for that.  What I meant to say is that I just find it hard to imagine a mortal fighting an angel or fallen angel or any other higher being.  Not impossible, just out of the norm.  But hey, breaking away from the norm can be a good thing.





Eternity's Sundering said:


> Who is Jio again?



Is this 'Jio' even in the story?  I think the Iwa shinobi's leader at Wave is some name that starts with 'R'.  Rouhi or something like that.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Aug 13, 2008)

It was a 666 Satan Reference...


----------



## Harm (Aug 14, 2008)

> I'm not saying it's impossible, and if I came off as seeming as if I did, then I apologize for that.  What I meant to say is that I just find it hard to imagine a mortal fighting an angel or fallen angel or any other higher being.  Not impossible, just out of the norm.  But hey, breaking away from the norm can be a good thing.



Mortals defeating fallen angels is already in Dichotomy. Minato beat Kyuubi. He gave his life to do so, but a win is a win.

And I doubt Naruto could be considered human anymore. He's still a mortal, I'll give you that, but he's clearly above what could be considered a human.

Climbing up a rocky outcrop forty (I think it was forty, anyway) times with large boulders strapped to his waist, ungodly regeneration, and by the end of Dichotomy he'll probably have as much chakra as Kyuubi did in her old body. Hell, even his celetsial army seems to consider him above humans. The four tailed one refers to Kakashi as 'ningen' in an obviously insulting way, yet refers to Naruto, also a human, as 'Taishou-sama' and bows before him. He clearly doesn't think of Naruto as a human.




> Is this 'Jio' even in the story?  I think the Iwa shinobi's leader at Wave is some name that starts with 'R'.  Rouhi or something like that.



Jio Freed is the main character of 666 Satan, a manga written by Kishimoto's younger brother. He's a lot like canon Naruto; virtually impossible dream (ruling the world, in his case), he has Satan inside him to Naruto's Kyuubi, impossibly stubborn, etc.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, he calls him Taisho-sama because Inari gave him the position of Commander-in-Chief of the army.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Aug 15, 2008)

Eternity's Sundering said:


> Well, he calls him Taisho-sama because Inari gave him the position of Commander-in-Chief of the army.



I agree.


----------



## Harm (Aug 15, 2008)

Eternity's Sundering said:


> Well, he calls him Taisho-sama because Inari gave him the position of Commander-in-Chief of the army.



Er...that's not the point. The point is that he clearly thinks of humans to be below him, yet he treats Naruto with the utmost respect. That Inari told the army to respect him is irrelevant. If the four tailed fox thought of Naruto as a human, whom he believes to be below him, his respect would come off as forced. But it doesn't. It's clearly genuine. Because of this, I doubt the fox thinks of Naruto as a human.


----------



## Arashi Senko (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey there. New guy, feel free to rip me apart.




Harm said:


> Er...that's not the point. The point is that he clearly thinks of humans to be below him, yet he treats Naruto with the utmost respect. That Inari told the army to respect him is irrelevant. If the four tailed fox thought of Naruto as a human, whom he believes to be below him, his respect would come off as forced. But it doesn't. It's clearly genuine. Because of this, I doubt the fox thinks of Naruto as a human.



But could this not be blind loyalty to Inari, many people would blindly respect someone if they are respected by someone the respect....sorry, that came out a bit confusing. Though I also believe that Naruto is beyond human. Didn't Kyuubi say something about fusing her chakra and his way back in the begining. Stuff like that changes people on some pretty hug levels.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Aug 15, 2008)

Unrelated: I'm adding Arashi Senko to my MSN. Because I'm bored.


----------



## Harm (Aug 15, 2008)

Arashi Senko said:


> But could this not be blind loyalty to Inari, many people would blindly respect someone if they are respected by someone the respect.


Mmhmm. That could also be true. I'm just giving possibilities.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 16, 2008)

Harm said:


> Er...that's not the point. The point is that he clearly thinks of humans to be below him, yet he treats Naruto with the utmost respect. That Inari told the army to respect him is irrelevant. If the four tailed fox thought of Naruto as a human, whom he believes to be below him, his respect would come off as forced. But it doesn't. It's clearly genuine. Because of this, I doubt the fox thinks of Naruto as a human.



I think bugs are below me.  However, if I was part of an army led by a demigod, and said demigod placed a bug as a Taisho, then I would call the bug 'Taisho-sama' and bow to him.

Besides, in the story, Naruto asked Inari the same thing.   In Chapter 11:  


"I?ll make sure to give them all the order that you?re to be treated with the same respect they give me.? (Inari)

?Same respect they give you? Surely you don?t expect them to give me the same respect they give a demigod?? (Naruto)

?I expect them to do exactly as they?re ordered..." (Inari)


----------



## Harm (Aug 16, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I think bugs are below me.  However, if I was part of an army led by a demigod, and said demigod placed a bug as a Taisho, then I would call the bug 'Taisho-sama' and bow to him.
> 
> Besides, in the story, Naruto asked Inari the same thing.   In Chapter 11:
> 
> ...


The point wasn't that the fox bowed to him or that he called Naruto "Taishou-sama." The point was that the fox obviously doesn't think of Naruto as a human. He treats Kakashi as you would a bug, yet holds Naruto above even himself. If you were under the command of a bug, would you still not think of him as a bug? Yeah. You'd think of him as a bug. A bug that you have to obey and show respect to, but still just a bug. The fox doesn't think of Naruto as some ordinary human that he has to obey and show respect to. That was my point.

Also, my other points still stand. You said you doubt a mortal could beat a fallen angel. I proved this to be untrue, as Minato-a mortal-managed to bring down Kyuubi-a fallen angel. Satan is stronger than Kyuubi. Naruto, by the end of this story, will probably be stronger than Minato was. So if,

Minato can take down Kyuubi in his prime,

then,

Naruto can take down Satan in _his_ prime.

Call it a logical fallacy. But I'll just point out it won't even be just Naruto fighting. It's implied that all the jinchuuriki will be fighting, plus Naruto's army, and possibly a few ninja armies. The power of nine fallen angels with their jinchuuriki, a celestial army, and maybe a few ninja armies against the armies of hell and Satan. Sounds to me like the good side actually has a chance, despite your doubts.

Back to my argument about Naruto not being human. He can lift several hundred pounds worth of boulders up and down a rocky outcrop dozens of times, yet his physic is described as a, "bulky yet un-restricted build."

No. There's no way a normal human being can be like that. Especially considering his age and height and whatnot, he'd have to be some kind of hulking muscle-bound freak of nature to do something like that. The fact that he's not proves, in my mind, that at least his body is superior to a human's. 

However you look at it, Naruto's not all human. End of story.

So, let's take a look at all of it, shall we?

A single mortal managed to take down a high level fallen angel with the help of a god. (Minato vs. Kyuubi)

Naruto, a single 'mortal', in my theory, is going to fight an even higher level fallen angel with the help of all nine bijuu and the other jinchuuriki, a celestial army, possibly a few ninja armies, and maybe even a god or two (I doubt the gods will be taking a back seat for the rest of the story). 

So yes, I think my theory is entirely plausible.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## j0hnni_ (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a question about this harem thing. In the end he's going to end up with only one woman or is he going to end with them all. I never liked fics when Naruto is polygamous... I don't have much problem with harems if in the end he chooses only one wife/girlfriend but otherwise... 

edit: bah, it does seems to be heading that way... (I'm rereading the story and in chapter 7 a comentary of Hiashi makes me believe that - something about having to revive Namikaze clan in more than one way)

---

well, maybe two I wouldn't mind much in this case, because Kyuubi will always be related to Naruto, so... But women with free will marrying a polygamous makes some confusion in my head.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Aug 26, 2008)

It's not like it's unprecedented, even some modern-day religions still practice it. (Polygamy that is)


----------



## j0hnni_ (Aug 26, 2008)

As I'm rereading the story here's another thing that I came upon:

Some time ago people were discussing about the bloodline Omni said he would indroduce, and some were saying they thought it was probably for Iruka while other (like me) said it was for Naruto. Just to end the doubts, here is a quote of Omni's A/N: 



> One last thing…I’m truly truly sorry, but I think I need to introduce another bloodline *for Naruto to have*…a completely original one mind you, but manga canon kind of forced my hand. I’ve had this idea for a long time, and I’ve been itching to use it…



It's really for Naruto. Just thought I'd clarify things


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice catch, but Iruka does still have a mysterious special ability that is still waiting to be revealed.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Aug 26, 2008)

That's actually one of the things I'm more interested in discover in the next chapter 

*Omni* could leave a message here again soon! Just to know the progress. He said he was writing again but it can be for his new fic (Salutary Neglet). I hope it's for this one! I seriously want to see some ass kicking!


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Aug 26, 2008)

Naruto's new bloodline could have something to do with the seventh gate at the ending of Chp. 12.


----------



## Arashi Senko (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey, I was just re-readind Dichotomy, and I passed by this. A couple of things cought my eyes.


"In older days, the seal was used to bind bloodline limits, or ?Kekkai Genkai? to those children who failed to inherit their family's bloodline limits, and to those parents who gave birth to new bloodlines. The problem with this, is that unless the impression seal is put on someone at birth, that person will invariably?well, almost invariably, die. After a certain age, a person?s body is set in its ways, so to speak. Any attempt to change that, and the impression seal will break down the genetic structure more quickly than the new genetic structure can be implemented. The only way that people found this out, was that it never worked to use the aforementioned seal on the aforementioned parents of new bloodlines. In every case, save for one that I can remember, and that was a fluke, the parent died.?

First read that.

Now, the last line has what I believe is a typo and a foreshadow.

In every case, save for one that I can remember, and that was a fluke, the parent died.?

He says, the parent died. Though to child was the one being impressed.

But it also says that there was one case of survival. Any thoughts on who or how?


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Aug 27, 2008)

Depends on if the character has been revealed yet. Possibly Tenten or Sakura, as they are the only two without bloodlines so far.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't know if anyone has already said this (probably did)... but do you think that Iruka could be a jinchuurichi? Only his seal is weak and that turns him into a unstable person. And that's why he was retired from outside missions. To avoid turning him in some kind of cold blooded murderer lunatic or something...

But yeah, what I said also applies for the CS that someone has already mentioned (or some kind of condition similar to Juugo's)


----------



## lordsome (Sep 19, 2008)

*sigh* I wish he would leave a message, just to let us know...


----------



## BrojoJojo (Sep 27, 2008)

hmm, still no update?


----------



## BVB (Sep 29, 2008)

Griff Hyral said:


> hmm, still no update?



the last update is nearly a whole year ago..


----------



## Zeddicus (Sep 29, 2008)

*Update*

Omni's posted first part of chapter 13 at


----------



## ShotgunWilly (Sep 29, 2008)

well, at least now we know he's alive, i hope he posts the full chap soon


----------



## j0hnni_ (Sep 29, 2008)

Zeddicus said:


> Omni's posted first part of chapter 13 at




hey, thanks for that +reps


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Oct 6, 2008)

Zeddicus said:


> Omni's posted first part of chapter 13 at



What username/password do we use to get access?

EDIT: Ok, I've registered and everything, but I'm getting a "You do not have permission to view this page."


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 6, 2008)

You have to click on the activate link that they send you to the e-mail you registered with.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Oct 7, 2008)

Ah, thanks.


----------



## blabbss (Oct 7, 2008)

anyone check out how many posts Omni has?

666!!!!


OMG MARK OF TEH BEASTS!


----------



## BVB (Oct 8, 2008)

blabbss said:


> anyone check out how many posts Omni has?
> 
> 666!!!!
> 
> ...



thats why he's not posting here anymore.. doesn't want to ruin his post count...


----------



## F-dreamer (Oct 21, 2008)

omni seriously though this can't go on forever you keep your fans waiting atleast 9 months for a chapter and you don't even update or say how you are doing in your own life


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, I didn't even realize it, but it's been like a year and two weeks since the last update.  At least the preview was posted on the other forums a while ago.  However, it just makes me wonder how much more remains to be written.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Oct 21, 2008)

Didn't he say something like 26k?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh, now that I went back and read his little note at the beginning, it did say 26k.  And does that mean that he's done and just waiting for it to be betaed?


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Oct 21, 2008)

Depends on if he's going to give us the 26k or keep writing


----------



## F-dreamer (Nov 15, 2008)

i hope that we might get to read the chapter before christmas.............no before new years


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 15, 2008)

I think we're all hoping for that.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, re-read # 15, starting


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Nov 29, 2008)

Sigh, I have been away from these forums for a long time and still no update...I have private fears that we'll never see the end of this story.

Edit*: my new sig is very related.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 29, 2008)

Did you read he preview he posted on the other forum?  That should sate your appetite...a bit.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Nov 30, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Did you read he preview he posted on the other forum?  That should sate your appetite...a bit.



No, which forum would that be? I think checked FF...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 30, 2008)

Zeddicus said:


> Omni's posted first part of chapter 13 at



You'll probably need to make an account.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe he'll give us the chapter as a Christmas present?


----------



## 6pathsofpein (Dec 8, 2008)

Eternity's Sundering said:


> Maybe he'll give us the chapter as a Christmas present?


I think you're hoping for too much.


----------



## apocalypse001 (Jan 12, 2009)

*please hurry the waiting is unbearable*

it's been a year 3 months and 7 days since the last update

hoping that the new update is just around the corner and we won't have to 

wait much longer.

i'll just keep telling myself that AN UPDATE WILL COME SOON. 

he said no matter what he'll end the story,


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 12, 2009)

I love this one, more please god more.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 12, 2009)

He did post the first half of the next chapter on a different forum three months and two weeks ago though.

In case people forgot or missed it:



Zeddicus said:


> Omni's posted first part of chapter 13 at


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Mar 1, 2009)

So, any news?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 2, 2009)

Not that I've heard of, but then again I haven't really been looking.  Looking and hoping just makes it worse when I find out that it hasn't been updated.


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Mar 2, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Not that I've heard of, but then again I haven't really been looking.  Looking and hoping just makes it worse when I find out that it hasn't been updated.



He said its going pretty slow, though it's still alive.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow I havnt been on this thread since 08-23-2008, and no update? Big surprise  It was good while it lasted but there hasn't been a reply in ages. How long will you keep reading the same chapters over and over and keep chanting the mantra" It'll update, its only been a year and four months since the last one." Face it, the story is down for the count.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 6, 2009)

He posted half of the next chapter though...so it's not really down for the count.  Just taking a little breather.

Besides, what's that saying?  Absence makes the heart grow fonder?  It's something like that I think...


----------



## blabbss (Mar 9, 2009)

SabakuTaiso said:


> Wow I havnt been on this thread since 08-23-2008, and no update? Big surprise  It was good while it lasted but there hasn't been a reply in ages. How long will you keep reading the same chapters over and over and keep chanting the mantra" It'll update, its only been a year and four months since the last one." Face it, the story is down for the count.





A little over a year and a quarter is nothing.

I was reading this one Inuyasha story, Present Time, and it hasn't been updated on fanfiction.net since October of TWO THOUSAND THREE.  Few weeks ago I looked up the author, and he(she, maybe) decided to rewrite it, then start posting new chapters.

Until Omni OUTRIGHT says that Dichotomy is dead, the only thing that you - and the rest of us - can do is keep on checking back periodically, hoping for updates.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmm...still nothing...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 21, 2009)

It has been a while.  I mean, I got through a whole year of college and no update.  But whatever, I'm willing to wait.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jul 22, 2009)

Eternity's Sundering said:


> Hmm...still nothing...



I see you have top notch observational skills...


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 22, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> He posted half of the next chapter though...so it's not really down for the count.  Just taking a little breather.
> 
> Besides, what's that saying?  Absence makes the heart grow fonder?  It's something like that I think...



And where is this posted half chapter?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 22, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> Omni's posted first part of chapter 13 at



You'll probably have to make an account first.


----------



## WolfLord04 (Aug 21, 2009)

*update*

Hah He updated. bam all you nay sayers.


----------



## Eternity's Sundering (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm glad to have been wrong.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 22, 2009)

Sweet!  Too bad I'm way too tired to read it now...but at least I'll have something to look forward to tomorrow when I wake up.


----------



## TrueInuzuka (Aug 25, 2009)

Sick chapter!  Naurto is a fucking beast!  

Can't wait to see some more slaughtering.  Time to butcher up the remaining Iwa nin!


----------



## Ironside (Aug 28, 2009)

Hallejua! man Naruto's eventual return to Kohona is gonna be one interesting story wonder what the chunnin exams will be like in this version?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 1, 2009)

I can't wait to see Naruto in action with the Sharingan activated and while his...'inner demon' is loose.  

Oh, and I wonder how much more Naruto will be able to do with The Flow now that he can see at high speeds.


----------



## WolfLord04 (Sep 1, 2009)

Now I hope Omni is working on a new chapter for DoNN


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 2, 2009)

I think we can expect to see several more updates of _Salutary Neglect_ before there is another update for _Dichotomy_.  In the Chapter 3 author's note of _Salutary_, Omni said that _Salutary _was easier to write and that of the two, he thought that it is the better story.

I just hope you keep your promise Omni, and don't abandon _Dichotomy _no matter what...


----------



## ninjabaka0101 (Oct 5, 2009)

i have been an avid reader of this fanfic since it started and it is by far one of my favorites, but i have to say that naruto is getting way to broken and i personally think that he needs something to hold him back more but whatever i'm going to keep on reading and thank the lord for the update haha


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Sep 12, 2010)

*Update*

Yo Omni! It's been over a year since you last updated Dichotomy. Any news?


----------



## Lord Gale119 (Jan 3, 2011)

We're over the one year mark, and I'm seriously tired of this. The dude promised he'd finish his fic, then just dumps us with a new one? If it were anyone else, I'd say he'd have broken that promise. I wasn't here at the beginning, hell, I just made the account now, but I was reading it on fanfiction.net several years ago. Back then, it was PERFECT. I ranted to my friends about the 90% crap/10% gold rule, and how DONN was the shining example of that gold...I don't think I'm going to get to finish this fanfic any time soon.


----------



## DNAyres (Mar 16, 2011)

Just finished reading the fic. I am sad that it hasn't been updated in quite some time, but with this being such a great story I won't give up hope yet. I just wish I knew if it would be finished or not...


----------



## AoMythology (Jan 15, 2013)

Should I assume that the story is dead?


----------

